# Partner via WoW!



## Howjin15 (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffed-user!

Manche leute kennen hier sicher das Buffed magazin, in diesem werden ja immer WoW Spielende partner (letze ausgabe: WoW Familie) vorgestellt, sie sich vielleicht sogar über WoW kennengelernt haben.

Meine frage an euch ist: Was haltet ihr davon euren Partner für einige Jahre oder sogar für's Leben zu finden? und habt ihr vieleicht schon euren Partner gefunden über WoW?

Ich habe seit gestern genau die gleiche Erfahrung! 
Ich habe gestern ein sehr sehr nettes Mädchen getroffen, mit dem ich gequatsch habe was sich dann immer mehr zur rumflirterrei entwickelte. (Wenn ihr die ganze geschichte von anfang an hören wollt sagt bescheid ^-^ aber dann gibt's die ausführlich! Natürlich OHNE Namen! ^-^)
Ich schreibe mit ihr seit gestern fast die ganze zeit es macht echt spaß mit ihr zu schreiben und wir haben uns auch schon via E-Mail fotos zugesendet! 

Egal jetzt zu euch! Wenn ihr auch schon mal so eine Erfahrung gemacht habt, oder sogar schon den Partner fürs leben über WoW gefunden habt dann schreibt doch einfach hier rein!! ^-^ 

LG Howjin15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Einfach reinschreiben ob ihr geschichte hören wollt ich find sie super romatisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (9. Mai 2009)

Die ein oder andere Flirterei ergibt sich wohl so oder so^^


Muss aber gestehen, das ich eine Dame kennengelernt habe, mit der ich mich nach nem Jahr Ingame nun auch viel Outgame treffe....

Zufall?

man weiss es nicht ,aber ich halt euch auf dem laufenden (natürlich nicht ihr Spanner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## danuke (9. Mai 2009)

bei mir auf dem server ham sich auch zwei bei nem g treffen kennengelernt die später zusammengekommen sind und nu verlobt sind wohnen allerdings nur 400km auseinander

lg die cora


----------



## Howjin15 (9. Mai 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Die ein oder andere Flirterei ergibt sich wohl so oder so^^
> 
> 
> Muss aber gestehen, das ich eine Dame kennengelernt habe, mit der ich mich nach nem Jahr Ingame nun auch viel Outgame treffe....
> ...



Also zufall ist das Bestimmt bei mir ^-^ wies bei dir ist weis ich nicht. Da ich in Österreich und die in Deutschland wohnt sind wir uns klar noch nie begegnet hehe^^ Das errinter mich an das buch "Gut gegen Nordwind" und "Alle sieben Wellen" sind echt supi Bücher müsst ihr mal lesen! Da lernen sich 2 Leute via E-Mail kennen (weil die Frau Leike statt like geschirben hatt => wollte Zeitschirft abbegstellen) und sie kommen sich mit der Zeit immer näher udn näher, treffen sich Outgame. Das ende verrat ich natürlich nicht ^-^ 

LG Howjin15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAzR (9. Mai 2009)

ich hätte nie gedacht aber ich habe meine freundin über wow kennen gelernt..klingt iwo arm ich weiß aber es ist die beste frau die ich jemals kennen gelernt habe..! ich bin so glücklich mit ihr ^^


----------



## Howjin15 (9. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube das wird noch ein langer, Romatischer und liebevoller treath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schreibt nur weiter so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prudenceh (9. Mai 2009)

s. buffed Spielerpäärchen Ausgabe August 2008  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir wohnen mittlerweile sogar zusammen.


----------



## j3zz1 (9. Mai 2009)

japp kenne das auch
mache es im moment grad durch..hätte nie gedacht das dies passieren wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber so kann man sich täuschen
hoffe es klappt so wie ich mir das vorstelle..hehe

lg


----------



## Devilyn (9. Mai 2009)

Hab bisher nur Ehepaare kennengelernt aber so über das Spiel hab ich noch keine gesehn.

Ich selbst hab meine Freundin ohne WoW gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und siehe da es funktioniert auch xD
(Leider hasst sie alle Arten von Online Rollenspielen^^)

mfg^^

Glückwunsch und gutes gelingen an den TE^^


----------



## Devilyn (9. Mai 2009)

ChAzR schrieb:


> ich hätte nie gedacht aber ich habe meine freundin über wow kennen gelernt..klingt iwo arm ich weiß aber es ist die beste frau die ich jemals kennen gelernt habe..! ich bin so glücklich mit ihr ^^



Ob es die beste ist zeigt sich wenn Ihr zusammen gezogen seid^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (9. Mai 2009)

ChAzR schrieb:


> ich hätte nie gedacht aber ich habe meine freundin über wow kennen gelernt..klingt iwo arm ich weiß aber es ist die beste frau die ich jemals kennen gelernt habe..! ich bin so glücklich mit ihr ^^




oh süss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich geb ehrlich zu: Ich habe mich ja eig. schon in eine von meiner schule verliebt (gehabt ) aber seit ich zum ersten mal das Foto von dem Mädchen das ich in WoW kennengelernt hab gesehen hab, geht sie mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf und ich habe Gefühle die ich zuvor nie hatte (liegt vl daran das ich 15 bin und noch nie eine freundin hatte)


----------



## Howjin15 (9. Mai 2009)

Devilyn schrieb:


> Hab bisher nur Ehepaare kennengelernt aber so über das Spiel hab ich noch keine gesehn.
> 
> Ich selbst hab meine Freundin ohne WoW gefunden
> 
> ...




Danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich werd mich bemühen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (9. Mai 2009)

Prudenceh schrieb:


> s. buffed Spielerpäärchen Ausgabe August 2008
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sag jetzt nicht du bist eine der im Buffed magazin erwähnten ehepaare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Prudenceh (9. Mai 2009)

Ehepaar nicht, aber Spielerpäärchen. Wir haben uns auch über WoW kennengelernt und sind jetzt seit 2 Jahren zusammen und wohnen auch zusammen.


----------



## Kelthelas (9. Mai 2009)

Ich hab eine kennengelernt die auch mein Alter hat.. Wir chatten recht oft und Fotos haben wir uns auch geschickt aber ich weiß nich ob sich das weiterentwickeln wird^^


----------



## Howjin15 (9. Mai 2009)

Prudenceh schrieb:


> Ehepaar nicht, aber Spielerpäärchen. Wir haben uns auch über WoW kennengelernt und sind jetzt seit 2 Jahren zusammen und wohnen auch zusammen.




ECHT??? oah muss die ausgabe ma raussuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leider liegt die bei Cousin in Wien (muss unter der woche in Wien sein für schule -.-) Ich meld mich bei dir wenn ich sie hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prudenceh (9. Mai 2009)

Link

Naja, man kann den Text zwar nicht so toll lesen, aber bissl was sieht man ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (9. Mai 2009)

Prudenceh schrieb:


> Link
> 
> Naja, man kann den Text zwar nicht so toll lesen, aber bissl was sieht man ja
> 
> ...




hihi jetzt erriner ich mich mit dem kleinen putzigen häschen glaub ich war das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich find das toll wenn man sich im WoW kennenlernt vorallem da ich saumäßig schüchtern bin und im WoW kann ich offen und ehrlich schreiebn weil die andere person sich ja nicht vor mir hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sodala ich setzt mich ma ran und schreib die geschichte in etwa 5-10 min sollt ich fertig sein! 
und wehe es beginnt einer die Fehler dann auszubessern dann mach ich ihm die hölle heiß -_- ;P


----------



## Dröms (9. Mai 2009)

liebe sux ich heirate mit 50 meine 20 jährige freundin muhahaha


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Mai 2009)

Ganz klar ein *Girlie Hack*.

Girlie Hack Tutorial: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...35728&sid=3


----------



## VallovShatt (9. Mai 2009)

Von Internetliebeleien halte ich überhaupt nix. 
Man kennt denjenigen nicht wirklich selbst wenn man schon Jahrelang mit ihm Chattet, telefoniert oder e-mails schreibt. Man hat ihn nicht vor sich, spürt die Aura nicht und sieht auch keine Gesten und Mimiken. Das Risiko auf nen Irren, Heiratsschwindler oder Vergewaltiger reinzufallen ist mir zu hoch.
Dazu kommt dann die meist große Entfernug, denn die Welt ist klein, aber Deutschland ist groß. Das ist jedermanns eigene Sache, aber ich bin mir zu schade für Wochenendbeziehungen oder wenn man sich sogar gar nicht sieht und dann meint man könne körperliche Nähe durch CS oder irgendwelche Worte ersetzen. Da sollte man sich auch nicht wundern wenn der "Partner" dann zu anderen in die Kiste steigt.
Versprechen kann da jeder viel. Man sieht ja nicht wenn er rot wird.

Der Bruder meines Gefährten hat sich so seine erste Frau angelacht und es hielt keine 2 Jahre. Sie kam aus Hamburg, er aus Stuttgart. Sie zog dann hier runter, die haben geheiratet und ein Kind bekommen. Die Frau ist offensichtlich labil und hat durch MS schon 2 zerstörte Sektoren im Hirn. Beide ausgelöst durch die Geburt ihrer beiden Töchter (die erste ist unehelich von nem andern Kerl), musste daher auch sterilisiert werden weil sie die nächste Geburt nicht überleben würde.
Ne Schlampe ist sie dazu auch noch und lies ihn wegen nem Kerl sitzen von dem sie sich 2 Monate später wieder trennte. Das Kind aus der Ehe durfte der Mann zum Glück behalten, denn die erste, die nicht von ihm ist ist in einem erbärmlichen Zustand. Abgemagert, faulige Zähne, dumm und verstört.

Ne ehemalioge Freundin von mir hatte mal nen Freund im Internet mit dem sie sich auch getroffen hat. Es stellte sich heraus, dass der Mann nicht so aussah wie auf dem Foto und einfach nur sehr abstoßend war. 

Und n WoW-Freund hat sich mal in so ne Pornostimme verknallt. Ich mochte die Tussi überhaupt nicht weil sie mir einfach zu falsch und zu schleimig war. Hinten rum lästern gehörten dann natürlich auch zu ihren Hobbys. So ne wiederliche Zicke halt. Naja. Dann schickte sie ihm jedenfalls ein Foto und aus war der Traum. Das ist so wie man sich die Tanten von den Sexhotlines vorstellt: Grauenhaft hässlich. Ne Gesichtsgrätsche wie man sie selten sieht.
Das gab mir jedenfalls Genugtuung dass diese blöde Ziege als alte Jungfer sterben wird, weil sie genau so aussieht wie sie innen auch ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich hab nix gutes drüber gehört.


----------



## Darkdamien (9. Mai 2009)

wow noch keine flames hier im fred, is ja fast unglaublich xD
ich persönlich hab noch nie eine freundin gehabt die ich übers internet generell kennengelernt hab, mach sowas lieber im RL aber wissen kann mans ja nie ;-)


----------



## Interminator (9. Mai 2009)

an den TE...mit 15 kann man meines erachtens keine richtige liebe empfinden...aber wie du meinst... wenn man sich mit 15 verliebt hat man ne freundin für 1-2 jahre und das wars..wenns nich so is dann is es liebe..aber eher selten, wenn du erwachsen bist denkst du hoffentlich auch anders und findest dann ne freundin durchs rl..


----------



## Howjin15 (9. Mai 2009)

So hier ist meine geschichte! Eure könnt irh auch schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eines schönen Nachmittages hatte ich nichts zu tun und loggte geschwind von meinem Priester auf den kleinen lvl 1er Magier twink um, mit dem ich dann natülich gleich ein paar kobolde bruzzelte mit meinen gefährlichen Feuerbällen! Als dan die quest kahm in der ich 12 Masken sammeln sollte begann ich meine riesen feuerbälle auf die Mobs zu schießen. Leider übernahm mich die macht und ich zog aggro von 4 mobs! Doch da! Eine Priesterin (leider genaosu oom wie ich^^) heilte mich mit ihrem restlichen manaund half mir, die 4 Mobs niederzustrecken! Ich buffte sie, sie mich, wir bedankten einander und gingen unseren weg. etwa 10 minuten später traf ich sie wieder! Wir begannen zu plaudern. Das ging etwa 15 minuten so bis ihre RL Freundin vorbeischaute, eine lvl 4 schurkin. Wir plauderten weiter als der freund von der schurkin (wie gesagt ich nenn keine namen) in die gruppe geladen wurde und ebenfals kahm. Als die Priesterin und ich dann alleine waren (weil schurkin & freund off mussten) begannen wir weiter zu plaudern. natürlich kahmen da schon die ersten flirt versuche rüber. 
Wir schrieben Stundenlang so weiter bis leider etwas schreckliches Passierte!! ICH MUSSTE OFF!!!!
Wir verabschiedeten uns und ich ging schlafen ( Wir Haben bis dahin auch schon unsere RL namen gewusst)

Am nächsten Tag:
Als ich aufstand hatte ich sofort den drang mich an den Computer zu setzen und mit ihr zu plaudern/schreiben wie auch immer^^. Leider ist es mir untersagt so früh den computer aufzudrehen -.- so ging ich natürlich in die schule bis ich um 17 uhr endlich wieder an den Computer rankahm! ich ging online und sehe: SIE IST OFF!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedoch zum glück kahm sie 10 minuten später on!! Natürlich schrieben wir gleich wieder hin und her und ehr und hin, ein flirt hier ein flirt da usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwann fragte sie mich ob ich E-Mail hab. Ich gab ihr meine e_mail adresse und sie schickte mir darauf gleich mal 3 Fotos von Ihr (Man ich kann euch sagen sie sieht soooooooo süss aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. ) Ich wollte ihr natürlich auch eines schicken nur hatte ich keines auf meinem PC. Die hatte alle meine Mutter!! Ich wollte aber meienr Mutter noch ncith erzählen von dem Mädchen! Leider hab ich bis jetzt keine Fotos die ich ihr schicken könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


Sodala hier ist meine geschichte, bisschen unübersichtlich, voller rechtschreibfehler aber ich hoffe sie ist in euren augen gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der inhalt stimmt ja ^-^ 

Herzliche Grüße Howjin15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (9. Mai 2009)

Interminator schrieb:


> an den TE...mit 15 kann man meines erachtens keine richtige liebe empfinden...aber wie du meinst... wenn man sich mit 15 verliebt hat man ne freundin für 1-2 jahre und das wars..wenns nich so is dann is es liebe..aber eher selten, wenn du erwachsen bist denkst du hoffentlich auch anders und findest dann ne freundin durchs rl..




heutzutage ist alles möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab sogar schon was von nem 11 jährigen vater und 14 jähriger mutter gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (9. Mai 2009)

achja und zu freundin in rl finden: ich hätt ja eine wenn ich nicht zu feig währe sie zu fragen (die in der schule)


----------



## ChriBo (9. Mai 2009)

tja, Freundin über WoW kennen lernen? Da habe auch ich jetzt meine eigenen Erfahrungen hinter mich gebracht, bzw. bin noch nicht ganz fertig damit ^^

Letztes Jahr irgendwann lernte auch ich eine Frau im WoW kennen, wir haben uns auch sofort super verstanden, haben miteinander gequestet, gechattet, gesprochen. Hinterher auch Mails geschrieben, etc. 
Schon damals hat mir eine Bekannte Druidin gesagt, dass ich in diese Person verknallt wäre, ich wollte (??) es aber nicht wahr haben.

Bis diese Person dann an Silvester aus Österreich nach Deutschland kam und wir uns trafen, bei einem WoW-Bekannten.

Tja, auf der Heimfahrt nach 6 von geplanten 2-3 Tagen o.O habe ich dann doch noch die Druidin angerufen und ihr gesagt, dass sie Recht hat.
Leider hat die Österreicherin einen Freund (der nicht nur in meinen Augen ein Ars******* ist). Erst hatte ich Skrupel, aber dann konnte ich es nicht lassen und habe mich nach und nach an sie rangemacht (so gut es eben über WoW geht).

Tja, sie sagte mir schon relativ früh, dass sie nicht als Freundschaft, gute Freundschaft zwischen uns empfindet, aber ich wollte / konnte es einfach nicht einsehen. Über 3 1/2 Monate lang!!!

Bis sie dann Anfang letzten Monats wieder hier in D war (auf meine Einladung hin) und wir uns dann irgendwann Nachts mal ausgesprochen haben (nein, nicht da, wo ihr meint ;-P).

In diesem Moment war natürlich erst mal mein Leben irgendwie ruiniert, immerhin war ich bereit, alles was ich hatte, meine Familie, meine Unterkunft, ja, sogar meinen festen und relativ sicheren Job, den ich liebe, für sie aufzugeben. Aber es hat halt leider nicht sein sollen.


Ich hoffe, dem TE ergeht es besser wie mir.


PS: Auch wenn jene Klärung jetzt noch nicht lange her ist, hat unsere Freundschaft leider sehr unter der Sache gelitten, aber wir haben beide vor, die Freundschaft, wie sie früher war, wieder herzustellen.


----------



## Interminator (9. Mai 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> heutzutage ist alles möglich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja das is ja schon eher krank... aber wenn du von vater und mutter redest haben die ja ein kind..und du willst ja wohl nicht direkt ein kind von der oder? oO


----------



## Howjin15 (9. Mai 2009)

ChriBo schrieb:


> tja, Freundin über WoW kennen lernen? Da habe auch ich jetzt meine eigenen Erfahrungen hinter mich gebracht, bzw. bin noch nicht ganz fertig damit ^^
> 
> Letztes Jahr irgendwann lernte auch ich eine Frau im WoW kennen, wir haben uns auch sofort super verstanden, haben miteinander gequestet, gechattet, gesprochen. Hinterher auch Mails geschrieben, etc.
> Schon damals hat mir eine Bekannte Druidin gesagt, dass ich in diese Person verknallt wäre, ich wollte (??) es aber nicht wahr haben.
> ...



autsch du armer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *taschentuch rüberreich und tröst*
Bei uns ist das ja noch nicht sooo schlimm sie und ich sind 15 jahre alt und ich weis das sie nur einen ex hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hat sie erzählt, und ja SIE hat mit ihm schluss gemacht und deshlab mach ich mri auch keine sorgen wenn ich mit ihr flirte). Ich bedanke mich auf jedenfall für deinen letzen satz (vor PS) und werde versuchen das beste draus zu machen, ich wünsche dir viel glück das eure freundschaft stabil bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Howjin15


----------



## Howjin15 (9. Mai 2009)

Interminator schrieb:


> naja das is ja schon eher krank... aber wenn du von vater und mutter redest haben die ja ein kind..und du willst ja wohl nicht direkt ein kind von der oder? oO



äh nö so weit würd ich nach 2 tagen nicht gehen O.o Aber das war auch nur ein besipiel zu "heutzutage ist alles möglich"

Ich würde sie eher gerne mal treffen is halt der abstand ganz schön groß :-/ Ich hab schon den vorschlag gemacht das sie zu mir oder ich zu ihr fahre anfang der ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sie hat gemeint das währe cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Restinpeace91 (9. Mai 2009)

Also, das thema finde ich erstmal super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, auch ich habe meinen jetztigen Freund vor 13 monaten in Wow auf dem server Lordaeron kennengelernt. durch einen zufall im Gildenchat haben wir uns angeschrieben, was dann zu telefonieren übergegangen ist und irgendwann haben wir uns dann getroffen und uns unsterblich ineinander verliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wir sind jetzt immernoch zusammen und sehr glücklich und auch daran zusammenzuziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (im moment wohnen wir noch ganze 560 kilometer aueinander uns sehen uns nur einmal im monat, da das net so weitergehn kann und wir uns täglich sehen und lieben wollen, zieht er zu mir-wahre liebe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich sage nur: ich habe meine grosse liebe in WoW gefunden und das durch einen sehr blöden zufall im gildenchat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thethinker (9. Mai 2009)

ChriBo schrieb:


> In diesem Moment war natürlich erst mal mein Leben irgendwie ruiniert, immerhin war ich bereit, alles was ich hatte, meine Familie, meine Unterkunft, ja, sogar meinen festen und relativ sicheren Job, den ich liebe, für sie aufzugeben. Aber es hat halt leider nicht sein sollen.



Autsch, sowas würde ich niemals tuen, für niemanden.

mfG


----------



## Howjin15 (9. Mai 2009)

thethinker schrieb:


> Autsch, sowas würde ich niemals tuen, für niemanden.
> 
> mfG



bei "familie aufgeben" stimm ich dir zu aber sei erhlich: wenn du eine Person wirklich Liebst und du weist du willst mit ihr dein leben verbringen...ist dir die arbeit wichtiger als ein wunderschönes leben mit einer person die du überalles liebst? Wie gesagt Familie aufgeben is blödsinn aber beim rest... würde glaube ich jeder hier tun auch wenn er es nicht zugibt!


----------



## Interminator (9. Mai 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> bei "familie aufgeben" stimm ich dir zu aber sei erhlich: wenn du eine Person wirklich Liebst und du weist du willst mit ihr dein leben verbringen...ist dir die arbeit wichtiger als ein wunderschönes leben mit einer person die du überalles liebst? Wie gesagt Familie aufgeben is blödsinn aber beim rest... würde glaube ich jeder hier tun auch wenn er es nicht zugibt!


nein ich würds nich tun im ernst... naja außer ich arbeite als müllmann wobei die gar nicht ganz so schlecht verdienen, egal also wenns nen scheiß job is dann schon wenn ich nen gut bezahlten und schönen job hätte dann nich...also den job den ich im moment hab würd ich eher nich dafür aufgeben, da mann allgemein schon eher froh sein kann wenn man nen job hat der nich grad unterirdisch bezahlt wird.


----------



## Howjin15 (9. Mai 2009)

Restinpeace91 schrieb:


> Also, das thema finde ich erstmal super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich danke fürs kompliment im 1. Satz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein letzert Treath war nur der hier:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...20solo&st=0


----------



## Howjin15 (9. Mai 2009)

Interminator schrieb:


> nein ich würds nich tun im ernst... naja außer ich arbeite als müllmann wobei die gar nicht ganz so schlecht verdienen, egal also wenns nen scheiß job is dann schon wenn ich nen gut bezahlten und schönen job hätte dann nich...also den job den ich im moment hab würd ich eher nich dafür aufgeben, da mann allgemein schon eher froh sein kann wenn man nen job hat der nich grad unterirdisch bezahlt wird.




na gut wenn ich als papst oder so arbeiten würde würd ich den job au net aufgeben (oder politiker etc.) aber seien wir ehrlich!!! Lieber ganzes leben lang unglücklich sein mit ner gutbezahlten arbeit oder glücklich sein mit neuer, schlechtbezahlteren arbeit??

btw: in welchen fall muss man überhaupt für eine Frau Job aufgeben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shirokun (9. Mai 2009)

Ich find so was zwar immer sehr romantisch. Aber ich hab immer nur schlechte Erfahrungen gehabt.
Als ich mich ( ja ich muss das leider sagen) in WoW Verkanllt hatt, und ich mich mit ihr verabredet hatte, hat sie mir ein tag vorher abgesagt.
Am nächsten tag als ich mit ihr geredet hatte, kam ihrgendwann die fc nachrich: Komisch aber das wüsste ich auch gerne,Schatz.

Wahr sehr verletzend.

(erm wenn ich scheisse geschrieben habe verzeut bin grade böööse betrunken^^)


----------



## Interminator (9. Mai 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> na gut wenn ich als papst oder so arbeiten würde würd ich den job au net aufgeben (oder politiker etc.) aber seien wir ehrlich!!! Lieber ganzes leben lang unglücklich sein mit ner gutbezahlten arbeit oder glücklich sein mit neuer, schlechtbezahlteren arbeit??
> 
> btw: in welchen fall muss man überhaupt für eine Frau Job aufgeben?
> 
> ...


naja also man is ja nich unglücklich wenn man gut bezahlt wird, dann bekommste automatisch ne frau lol..

naja es gibt halt fälle...halt wenn man zu ihr ziehen muss aber die weit weg wohnt (wohlmöglich im ausland) dann muss man den ja eventuell aufgeben.


----------



## Nimmue (9. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mein Schatz in Karazhan kennengelernt (weil ich sein Raidleader zusammengeschissen habe^^) und mittlerweile wohn ich bei ihm^^
Und ich bin super happy darüber =)


----------



## Howjin15 (9. Mai 2009)

Interminator schrieb:


> naja also man is ja nich unglücklich wenn man gut bezahlt wird, dann bekommste automatisch ne frau lol..
> 
> naja es gibt halt fälle...halt wenn man zu ihr ziehen muss aber die weit weg wohnt (wohlmöglich im ausland) dann muss man den ja eventuell aufgeben.




wer sagt das wenn ich gut bezahlt werde ich automatisch ne frau bekomm O.o Nicht jede mag so reiche schnösel!

beim unteren text muss ich dir recht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (9. Mai 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Meine frage an euch ist: Was haltet ihr davon euren Partner für einige Jahre oder sogar für's Leben zu finden? und habt ihr vieleicht schon euren Partner


Das ist ja das Ziel ein Beziehung.
Du hast glaub ich ,,über WoW" vergessen zu schreiben.
Dazu sage ich, warum nicht. Wenn man merkt dass das Gegenüber nett ist und einem sympathisch vorkommt, kann man sich ja auch mal Bilder von sich schicken und dann telen. 
Dann trifft man sich mal im echten Leben... Man merkts ja ob das was ergeben kann oder nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (9. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Ziel ein Beziehung.
> Du hast glaub ich ,,über WoW" vergessen zu schreiben.
> Dazu sage ich, warum nicht. Wenn man merkt dass das Gegenüber nett ist und einem sympathisch vorkommt, kann man sich ja auch mal Bilder von sich schicken und dann telen.
> Dann trifft man sich mal im echten Leben... Man merkts ja ob das was ergeben kann oder nicht.
> ...




Endlich einer der mich versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 achja wegen dem "über WoW" ....das is doch wohl logisch bei 
1) der Treathname
2) Das der Treath unter "WoW" zu finden ist
3) Da sich der ganze Treath um WoW handelt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Howjin15!

PS: gogo schreibt weiter hier rein könnren ruhig noch seite 3,4 und 5 voll werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pcasso (9. Mai 2009)

hab vor 2 3/4 jahren nen mädel kennengelernt als wir beide im arathihochland unterwegs waren....nachm halben jahr haben wir uns dann mal getroffen und es ist auf anhieb was draus entstanden.... seitdem bin ich mit ihr zusammen.

sie kommt btw aus der nähe von stuttgart, ich aus köln (seit fast einem jahr wohnt sie bei mir)

wie sich das alles entwickelt hat war eigentlich ziemlich witzig, aber dauert zu lange um das jetzt hier zu schreiben und zu dokumentieren


----------



## Black Cat (9. Mai 2009)

*Don't forget...wow is not real life!*


----------



## Pcasso (9. Mai 2009)

Black schrieb:


> *Don't forget...wow is not real life!*




da stimm ich dir zu, aber dennoch kann es so wie in meinem falle, das reallife um ein vielfaches bereichern!


----------



## Königmarcus (9. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte damals ein Mädchen kennengelernt mit der ich, nach einiger male gechatte/geflirte, dann auch tatsächlich 1,5 Jahre zusammen war. 
Leider war es nur eine Fernbeziehung, sonst hätte sich da bestimmt noch was getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pcasso (9. Mai 2009)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals ein Mädchen kennengelernt mit der ich, nach einiger male gechatte/geflirte, dann auch tatsächlich 1,5 Jahre zusammen war.
> Leider war es nur eine Fernbeziehung, sonst hätte sich da bestimmt noch was getan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




aber könig marcus musste sie dich nicht nennen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (9. Mai 2009)

naja wenn man in wow jemand kennenlernt is das ja eher ne fernbeziehung dann und das klapt eh net glaub ich also ich würd sowas net machen


----------



## Pcasso (9. Mai 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> naja wenn man in wow jemand kennenlernt is das ja eher ne fernbeziehung dann und das klapt eh net glaub ich also ich würd sowas net machen



wie gesagt, halbes jahr zusammgen gezockt , telefoniert etc.....dann erstes treffen, direkt zusammen.....inzwischen wohnt se bei mir

seit dem 06.01.07 sind wir jetzt zusammen
und seit fast genau einem jahr wohnt se nu bei mir

es kommt immer unerwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (9. Mai 2009)

Nicht gerade eine Freundin aber nen guten Kumpel habe ich vor 3 Jahren in WoW getroffen und wir schreiben immernoch täglich miteinander!^^

Ich weiß nicht ob das zählt hier im Thread, aber ich wollts mal gesagt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Herzdame habe ich noch nicht gefunden, man weiß ja nie, ob man sie im RL oder in WoW kennen lernen wird... mal gucken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG, Seryma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (9. Mai 2009)

Meine aktuelle Freundin hab ich auch über WoW kennengelernt, wenn auch auf einem Privatserver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. AUch wenn uns ca 400 Kilometer trennen macht das nicht viel, es gibt ja Züge (muss dazu sagen, dass wir beide erst 15 sind).


----------



## Königmarcus (9. Mai 2009)

Pcasso schrieb:


> aber könig marcus musste sie dich nicht nennen oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nee xD


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (9. Mai 2009)

ich habe durch meine freundin, wow kennen gelernt.


----------



## Tyrnaar (9. Mai 2009)

Mir wird da so schnell nichts passieren, da ich auf einem englischen Server spiele.
Generell halte ich es aber für eine gute Sache.. wenn man sich bei einem gemeinsamen Hobby kennen lernt, hat man zumindest schonmal eine Art Basis die einen verbindet.


----------



## Zement (9. Mai 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Meine frage an euch ist: Was haltet ihr davon euren Partner für einige Jahre oder sogar für's Leben zu finden? und habt ihr vieleicht schon euren Partner gefunden über WoW?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




Genau so etwas gab es bei uns in der Gilde. Die beiden wohnten 300km auseinander und jetzt mittlerweile seit knapp einem Jahr zusammen.
Das eine ist meine Arbeitskollegin, das andere ein Freund von mir und über WOW bzw. unserer Gilde haben sie sich kennengelernt. 
Es ist dann so ähnlich abgelaufen, wie Du beschrieben hast. Natürlich so hinter meinem Rücken ohne, daß ich davon etwas mitbekommen habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tja, und dann, zack, kam ich nicht hinterher, waren die plötzlich zusammen. Als ich es erfahren habe, habe ich nicht schlecht gestaunt, freue mich jetzt aber sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grundsätzlich finde ich so was absolut legitim und gut. Partner lernen sich doch über die abstrusesten Umstände kennen. Warum also nicht auch über WOW?
mfg *Z*


----------



## Tade (9. Mai 2009)

Scheint als wäre der Threat wie für mich gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber was folgt, wird einige der romatisch-zart-beseiteten unter den Buffies vielleicht ein wenig desillusionieren...Ich will euch da  nix kaputt schreiben, ich gönns euch und hoffe die Liebe gönnts euch auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber mal zu meinen Erfahrungen zu Partner via WoW...

Durch meinen Ex-Ex-Freund bin ich an dieses wundervolle Spiel geraten, und ja so böse dass klingt ist es das einzige wofür ich ihm dankbar bin. Kurz scheiß Beziehung, da hat auch kein WoW mehr geholfen, schmerzhaftes Ende, auf in neue Abenteuer...

Dann passierte mir das unbegreifliche, ich fing tatsächlich an mich in ein kleines Knochengerüst im Kleidchen (wl) zu verlieben. Haben viel zusammen gezockt, gechattet etc. irgendwann Nummern ausgetauscht (er hattte kein Ts) viel Onlinezeit miteinander verbracht, bis ich es nicht mehr aushielt, meine Neugier siegte, und ich mich spontan und mutig in den Zug setzte und mal eben schlappe 500km nach Hamburg fuhr um den Mensch hinter dem Char kennenzulernen.
Ich hab mich da ich sags mal flach, von meinen Trieben überwältigen lassen und glaubte irgendwie an den süßen Hauch der Liebe.  Na ok ich hab böse pubertär und blauäugig durch die rosa Brille geblinzelt und ne Beziehung angefangen. Die Kurzfassung: Er zog zu mir, hat mir nen Heiratsantrag gemacht, ich habe verhängnisvollerweise Ja gesagt, bis ich mir eingestehen musste, dass ich einfach nur zu feige war um Nein zu sagen. Tja der Alltag sah dann leider so aus, dass wir den ganzen Tag nebneinanderhockten und gezockt haben, und ja traurigerweise war dass auch irgendwie alles. Also musste ich mal wieder beweisen, dass Liebe ein Arschloch ist und hab mich von dem armen Kerl getrennt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich dachte nun wirklich jetzt sei ich von Internetbekanntschaften kuriert, aber hey irgendwie scheint das Versuch-Irrtum-Lernen bei mir nicht zu funktionieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann lernte ich einen ganz besonderen Menschen kennen, mit diesem gewissen jemand, habe ich dann die Nächte im TS durchgequatscht. 10 Stunden am Stück labern war da keine Seltenheit. Es war schon fast gruselig wie merkwürdig gut ich mich mit ihm verstand, und kurz flimmerte der Glaube an die Existenz einer Seelenverwandschaft auf...  Man unterhielt sich halt über, Gott und die Welt, das Leben, die Liebe einfach alles (42 lol) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man tauschte mal wieder Handynummern aus und hatte das seltsame Gefühle einer tiefen Verbundenheit...und es wurde gnadenlos geflirtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja dann gestand man sich gegenseitig, dass doch ein großes Interesse am jeweiligen Gegenüber bestand und siehe da das Luftschloß verwehte, der schöne Traum platze. Ende vom Lied, er hat aufgehört mit WoW und meldet sich seit 2 Wochen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das tragische daran ist aber, dass es mich stört wie sehr es mich stört^^ Ich sollte mal lieber froh sein, dass das Schicksal mich wahrscheinlich von einem erneuten Fehler bewahrt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich aber auch mit einer wie in diesem thread bereits erwähnten Pornostimme gesegnet bin (ich hoffe nicht mit der dazugehörigen Horrorhackfresse, puuh bin gespannt wieviele nun mein Profil anklicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), werde ich sobald ich online bin, von einer gewaltigen Masse an pinken Kussmilies überwältigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dass ständige Geschreie nach meiner "sexy" Stimme im Ts nervt auch, mal ehrlich Jungs geht mal an die frische Lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab keine Lust mehr den Vorwurf zu bekommen, man wiped, weil ich rede und das ja ablenken würde... 

Wie dem auch sei, ich bin so kitschig-altmodisch und habe den Glauben an die Liebe noch nicht verloren, und suche nun doch lieber im RL danach. (ist ja zum Glück nicht so als gäbs da keine Angebote) Ich wünsche dann allen mal viel Spaß beim Onlineflirten und denjenigen bei denen es klappt ein tolles gemeinsames Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natral (9. Mai 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed-user!
> 
> Manche leute kennen hier sicher das Buffed magazin, in diesem werden ja immer WoW Spielende partner (letze ausgabe: WoW Familie) vorgestellt, sie sich vielleicht sogar über WoW kennengelernt haben.
> 
> ...











alter fotos sind kein beweis...außer du verlangst eine bestimmte situation , di eman nicht eben iwo her kriegne kann als bild...nachher ist dien mäddel ein mann, heißt bernd  , ist 55 und heult den mond orgrimmars an


----------



## WeRkO (9. Mai 2009)

Natral schrieb:


> alter fotos sind kein beweis...außer du verlangst eine bestimmte situation , di eman nicht eben iwo her kriegne kann als bild...nachher ist dien mäddel ein mann, heißt bernd  , ist 55 und heult den mond orgrimmars an




Das ist gut, ich nehm das mal in meine Signatur auf, okay?


----------



## Syriora (9. Mai 2009)

Also ich halte sowas nicht für unmöglich und auch nicht für Blödsinn.

Allerdings hab ich meinen Verlobten nicht über WoW sondern über ein Browsergame kennen gelernt, inzwischen wohnen wir zusammen.
Das kommt natürlich auch darauf an, wie man das ganze handhabt, wir hatten abends immer gechattet, und dabei kam er halt ziemlich nett und verständnisvoll rüber. Irgendwann haben wir uns dann getroffen und dann hat sich das ganze halt im RL bestätigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kawock (9. Mai 2009)

Ich habe meine Freundin, zwar nicht über WoW, aber auch übers Internet kennengelernt. Über ICQ! Nur das komische ist... sie wohnt bei mir um die Ecke, vielleicht 20m Fluglinie! ô.O Aber trotzdem habe ich uns (sie aber auch) max. 3 Monate gegeben (Dank eines "netten" Freundes hatte ich den Spitznamen "Mister-Ich-Hab-Alle-Zwei-Wochen-Ne-Neue" bei Ihr. lol?) Naja... wir sind nun seitdem 18.01.06 (Fast 3 1/2 Jahre) zusammen! Wir haben geschrieben, Handy Nummern ausgetauscht, gesimst, geflirtet und haben uns dann spontan getroffen. So "einfach" war das... ^^


----------



## Belsina5 (9. Mai 2009)

hm
leute kann man überall kennen lernen
mein schatz habe ich damals 2002 in einem 3d chat kennen gelernt 
seit märz diesen jahres sind wir verheiratet
in wow allerdings ist der umgangston eher minimal
da habe ich noch keine so netten leute kennen gelernt^^
da zählt nur der dps und sonst nix *lol*
einen netten umgangston müssen viele noch lernen


----------



## Shubunki (9. Mai 2009)

Naja.. habe meine Frau damals über UO kennengelernt und zu der Zeit war das eine echte Sensation ( War noch die Zeit mit 36ér Modems 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Lord British hat damals persönlich zu Hochzeit gratuliert.. also per Email natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kawock (9. Mai 2009)

Shubunki schrieb:


> Naja.. habe meine Frau damals über UO kennengelernt und zu der Zeit war das eine echte Sensation ( War noch die Zeit mit 36ér Modems
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann seit Ihr die also aus der Giga-Retner-WoW-Folge ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry.. das konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen!


----------



## MrJackDaniel (9. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub manche Leute sollten vielleicht einfach ein bischen weniger WOW zocken und einfach mal vor die Tür gehn. Meist rennen da auch hübsche Frauen rum und ob man es glauben mag, oder nicht, auch die kann man kennenlernen :-)


----------



## Fallenanqel (9. Mai 2009)

Kawock schrieb:


> Dann seit Ihr die also aus der Giga-Retner-WoW-Folge ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Rentern gimps ftw ...

naja back to topic also ich hab noch niemanden richtig in WoW kennengelernt möcht ich eigentlich auch gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich finds schön wenns andere trifft ich flirte nur und lass es dann nie zu weit gehen dann kann ich hauptsache niemanden verletzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönstes beispiel 2 aus meiner gilde 15 und 20 sind die 5 jahre aber was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich find das dann immer so schnuckelig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cheerio Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natral (9. Mai 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Das ist gut, ich nehm das mal in meine Signatur auf, okay?




kla aber dan amch dir die rechtschreibefehler liebr raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lezander (9. Mai 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed-user!
> 
> Manche leute kennen hier sicher das Buffed magazin, in diesem werden ja immer WoW Spielende partner (letze ausgabe: WoW Familie) vorgestellt, sie sich vielleicht sogar über WoW kennengelernt haben.
> 
> ...




Get a life. Wirklich ...


----------



## Zanzababe (9. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe meinen Freund auch über WoW kennengelernt. Wir sind jetzt schon seit 2 1/2 Jahren zusammen, und wir werden demnächst auch zusammenziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (9. Mai 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> oh süss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Siehe da,man kann sich auch so in leute verlieben.
Genauso wie ich.(bin 13)
Und würde mir auch nie,so eine Freundin suchen.
Auch nicht wenn ich 18 Jahre+ bin.
Da ist man halt anonym in dem Spiel und ich spiele es zum Spass.

Aber jedem so wie er es möchte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (10. Mai 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed-user!
> 
> Manche leute kennen hier sicher das Buffed magazin, in diesem werden ja immer WoW Spielende partner (letze ausgabe: WoW Familie) vorgestellt, sie sich vielleicht sogar über WoW kennengelernt haben.
> 
> ...



Ach gottchen, wie süß... und unglaublich Naiv -.-
Hast du einen Beweis das es ein Mädchen ist? Ein Foto von nem Mädel kann man ganz schnell mit der Google-Suche auftreiben. Was meinst du wieviele kranke kleine Pisser es in WoW gibt die sich gerne als Weib ausgeben. Ich selber spiele zwar auch weibliche Charaktere (steht einen frei was er spielt), aber wenn einer wirklich so dumm ist und denk ich wäre auch wirklich ein Mädel, dann kriegt er das auch von mir gesagt, meist werden die Kinder dann unhöflich weil sie sich Hoffnung gemacht haben, aber so hab ich dann meine Ruhe.
WoW ist nur ein Spiel, keine Singlebörse. Nur weil einer nen weiblichen Char spielt heißt das noch lange nicht, das da auch nen Weib am Rechner sitzt. Denkt doch mal mit euren Hirnen, nicht mit euren Schwänzen -.-

Die Story klingt wie von nem kleinen 14 jährigen Jungen der noch nie was mitm Mädel hatte. Kleiner, solange du sie nicht wirklich gesehen hast (via Webcam in Bewegung, Real oder auch nur die Stimme am Telefon) kannst du nicht davon ausgehen das es ein Mädchen sei und das daraus was wird.
Aber was solls, jeder soll seine eigene Erfahrung machen, ich war auch mal jung und so einen Fehler habe ich nur einmal gemacht und nie wieder. Wirst merken wie tief du fallen wirst.

Und viele Kinder hier reden von "Liebe". Bitte, mit euren 12 bis 16 Jahren wisst ihr doch garnicht was das ist. Ihr seht nen Mädchen aufm Bild und sprecht schon davon Gefühle für sie zu haben!? Wacht auf!!!
Das ist nur oberflächliches Geschwafel. Ich verliebe mich doch nicht in nen Mädchen nur weil sie toll aussieht, denn was habe ich von sowas wenn sie mir eh aufn Sack geht!?
Sucht euch bitte ne reale Freundin.
Ich dagegen habe genug Diziplin und Selbstbeherrschung um sagen zu können, das ich keine Freundin brauche. Mir sind meine Hobbies und Freunde wichtiger, damit kann ich auch Spaß haben.


----------



## Ceilyn (10. Mai 2009)

hab meinen freund beim murloks toeten kennengelernt ^^
war eher einzufall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er hat mich angesprochen, ob wir nicht die quests zusammen machen wollen ^^
naja.. daraus wurde dann mehr gelabbere, geflirte.. nun sind bald ein jahr zusammen.. er ist nach berlin gezogen und wir teilen uns eine gemeinsame wohnung ^^

aber mal ehrlich, ist es heutzutage nicht schon fast normal sich online kennenzulernen? sei es nun icq, msn, chats, flirtseiten, studivz & co's oder halt games?! O.o


----------



## Ceilyn (10. Mai 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Die Story klingt wie von nem kleinen 14 jährigen Jungen der noch nie was mitm Mädel hatte. Kleiner, solange du sie nicht wirklich gesehen hast (via Webcam in Bewegung, Real oder auch nur die Stimme am Telefon) kannst du nicht davon ausgehen das es ein Mädchen sei und das daraus was wird.
> Aber was solls, jeder soll seine eigene Erfahrung machen, ich war auch mal jung und so einen Fehler habe ich nur einmal gemacht und nie wieder. Wirst merken wie tief du fallen wirst.



Sorry erstmal fuer den doppel post:
ja, da kann ich dir recht geben und ich kann sogar noch ne ecke weiter gehen: 
selbst eine stimme am telefon kann dich truegen! <.<'

Ein Bekannter von hat mal seine freundin im TS labbern lassen oder telefonieren lassen damit der fake iG perfekt ist.. auch weiss ich von jemanden der ne bekannte vor die webcam gesetzt hat O.ô also man kann sich wohl nur einigermassen sicher sein, wenn man sich trifft... da faellt es wohl noch am ehesten auf, wenn was net stimmt ^^


----------



## Crystania (10. Mai 2009)

Habe meinen Freund auch über WoW kennen gelernt. :-) Was nicht alles so passiert, wenn einem nachts um drei beim Angeln langweilig wird xD Sind jetzt auch ein Jahr und n bisschen zusammen ^^


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (10. Mai 2009)

Mir geht das immer so, versteh mich relativ gut mit weiblichen Mitspielerinnen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber ne Beziehung nee...


----------



## Sèv! (10. Mai 2009)

Also ich finde auch freundin über wow ist arm...
also klingt so^^
Aber naja ich denke das würde manchmal eh nie klappen wen man halt
keine ahnung wieviele km entfernt wohnt^^
deshalb liebe ich nur leute wenn ich die wirklich kenne....^^
Bin auch verliebt...ich idiot bin aber zu schüchtern -.-


----------



## Anburak-G (10. Mai 2009)

Na, man kann sich ÜBERALL kennenlernen....

Warum also nicht auch in WoW?


----------



## Mardoo (10. Mai 2009)

Ihr seid doch alle krank o0


----------



## Mardoo (10. Mai 2009)

Sèv! schrieb:


> Also ich finde auch freundin über wow ist arm...
> also klingt so^^
> Aber naja ich denke das würde manchmal eh nie klappen wen man halt
> keine ahnung wieviele km entfernt wohnt^^
> ...



fail


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Wo man jemanden kennenlernt ist NICHT wichtig, wichtig ist das es passt, manche haben eben das glück ein tollen menschen in einen spiel kennen zu lernen, andere eben im supermarkt oder auf einer party, wichtig ist einfach das es passt und man sollt auch nicht verkampft nach so was suchen, wenn was passt und kommt kann man es ruhig auf sich zukommen lassen und es ist dann auch völlig ok, solang die 2 menschen dann glücklich sind, gibst da weder was zu meckern noch gehts überhaupt jemand anderen was an


----------



## Anburak-G (10. Mai 2009)

Kann da Karina nur zustimmen...

Das WO ist nicht wichtig... Das WIE dann schon eher^^


----------



## DerBOB2 (10. Mai 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Ach gottchen, wie süß... und unglaublich Naiv -.-
> Hast du einen Beweis das es ein Mädchen ist? Ein Foto von nem Mädel kann man ganz schnell mit der Google-Suche auftreiben. Was meinst du wieviele kranke kleine Pisser es in WoW gibt die sich gerne als Weib ausgeben. Ich selber spiele zwar auch weibliche Charaktere (steht einen frei was er spielt), aber wenn einer wirklich so dumm ist und denk ich wäre auch wirklich ein Mädel, dann kriegt er das auch von mir gesagt, meist werden die Kinder dann unhöflich weil sie sich Hoffnung gemacht haben, aber so hab ich dann meine Ruhe.
> WoW ist nur ein Spiel, keine Singlebörse. Nur weil einer nen weiblichen Char spielt heißt das noch lange nicht, das da auch nen Weib am Rechner sitzt. Denkt doch mal mit euren Hirnen, nicht mit euren Schwänzen -.-
> 
> ...



Du meinst, er sei naiv? 
LOL, wäre das nicht zu lang würd ichs in meine Signatur packen ^^


----------



## Durzara (10. Mai 2009)

also ich hab mich bis jetzt noch nicht "getraut mit irg wem den ich beim q oder so begegne zu flirten da ich mir nie sicher bin ob wenn es ein weiblicher charakter is auch ne rl frau dahinter sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das find ich is immer nen ziemliches problem


----------



## Tyrnaar (10. Mai 2009)

MrJackDaniel schrieb:


> Ich glaub manche Leute sollten vielleicht einfach ein bischen weniger WOW zocken und einfach mal vor die Tür gehn.



Die Idee ist mangelhaft... vor der Tür kommen nur die oft netten, jedoch zu alten Damen vorbei, die den Friseursalon nebenan besuchen... das liegt nicht an WoW, das war auch schon so, als ich noch Everquest gespielt habe. =P

Wie ich schon sagte, sollte man durch zufall wen Treffen ists eine tolle Sache, nur der Versuch, WoW als Singlebörse zu missbrauchen ist ein ehr hoffnungsloser... mit wenigen Ausnahmen waren die Damen, mit denen ich mich dort unterhielt, alle vergeben oder... naja, auch auf Damen fixiert.


----------



## Nexus.X (10. Mai 2009)

Tyrnaar schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte, sollte man durch zufall wen Treffen ists eine tolle Sache, nur der Versuch, WoW als Singlebörse zu missbrauchen ist ein eher hoffnungslos...


/sign 

Es gibt Situationen wo man sich Sympatisch ist, etwas unternimmt und sich etwas entwickelt ...
Aber, man sollte das ganze nicht erzwingen, ich freu mich für alle hier die Ihre bisherige oder auch dauerhafte Liebe gefunden haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jedoch sollte man sich, weil man im RL noch keinen passenden Partner gefunden hat keine Hoffnung machen das dies unbedingt im Game dann passieren muss, oder am besten noch irgendwelche weiblichen Chars anbaggert wie Notgeile Tiere (meine arme Magierin musste das letztens erst mitmachen, manche sind dann aber auch hartnäckig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) bloß weil man es nich erwarten kann.

Ihr werdet Eure/n Geliebte/n schon noch finden, nur nicht erzwingen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
When the time comes, will come the love! 

MfG Nex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luda (10. Mai 2009)

Bei uns gings damals relativ schnell. Sie kam in die Gilde rein, wir spielten häufig miteinander, immer häufiger und immer häufiger, Fotos ausgetauscht, viel im TS gelabert, kurz vor Silvester zusammengekommen und gut 1 Jahr Später einen Tag vor meinem Bday auseinandergekommen. 

Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pharas (10. Mai 2009)

Also in der heutigen Zeit, gefüllt von "Single"-Börsen und sogenannten "Communitys",  überrascht es mich nicht, dass sich jetzt auch Online-Games dort einreihen. An all die Paare, die sich über WoW gefunden: meinen Glückwunsch, das nenn ich mal moderne Romantik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An all die Neider: Ist doch schön, wenn sich die Ideen vom Helden in der schimmernden Rüstung und der hilflosen Schönheit wieder etwas materialisieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber warum ist es krank? Ich finde es wunderbar und verstehe eure Einstellung nicht, die ist manchmal so radikal, dass man nur die Gegenfrage stellen kann: Warum schriebst du dann deine Antwort auf das Thema, dadurch hast du immerhin Zeit im realen Leben verloren...?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich persönlich kann hier keine herzzerreißende Geschichte zum besten geben, aber das ist auch nicht tragisch, wie schon kurz vor dieser Antwort, mehrmals erwähnt wurde: Wenns passiert, passierts...

Haltet eure Ohren offen, wäre schade, wenn ihr die Liebe nicht an die Tür klopfen hört, nur weil ihr euch aus Sturheit Watte in die Ohren getan habt.


----------



## BloodlYy (10. Mai 2009)

Habe mich in einem Browserspiel mit 2 anderen Kollegen auch schon als Mädel ausgegeben, Ressis abgestaubt Einheiten umsonst bekommen etc. Naja mein Rat, Vorsicht Arschlöcher gibt es überall, ich bin der lebende Beweis.


....ja ich beschönige das nicht, würde das heute nicht nocheinmal machen, tut mir nachträglich leid, ja


----------



## New-Member (10. Mai 2009)

Ich persönlich beginne nicht zu flirten über WoW, da ich die andere Seite einfach nicht sehen kann und man immer nur eine "gefilterte" Person kennen lernt. Aus genau dem selben Grund vermeide ich auch Flirtbörsen, Handy Flirts oder ähnliches; ist einfach nicht meins.

Das heisst aber nicht das ich es nicht gut heiße, das Leute sich so kennen lernen. Nein, ich find das sogar gut so, denn wenn beide das Hobby WoW haben und sich durch WoW kennen lernen, müssen sie nicht fürchten ihren Patner würde das dauernde Gezocke nerven. (Zu meiner WoW Zeit ist mir das öfter passiert. WoW ist nunmal ein Spiel was fesselt, ich hatte zwar ne schöne Zeit dort, aber ich bin froh aufgehört zu haben. )

Ausserdem hab ich in meinem WoW-Zwergen-Dasein ein Paar, welches sich in WoW kennen gelernt hat, angetroffen und viel Spaß mit ihnen gehabt. Sie sind echt ein tolles Pärchen und ein Klasse Team. Ich wünsche euch viel Freude in eurer Zukunft! 

Grüße,
New


----------



## Prudenceh (10. Mai 2009)

Ich denke, man sollte die ganze Sache eher ein wenig differenziert angehen.

WoW ist keine Singelbörse, daher sollte man dort nicht geziehlt suchen. Gerade da auch Männer weibliche Charaktere spielen, kann das auch schon mal schief gehen.

Aber soll man strikt sagen "Ich will hier niemanden kennenlernen, mit dem ich ggf. eine Beziehung anfange."? Ist doch totaler Unsinn. Heutzutage lernt man überall Menschen kennen, ob in WoW, der Disco oder dem Supermart um die Ecke.

Wo die "Liebe" halt hinfällt

Außerdem kann man doch nicht wirklich von "Liebe" sprechen, wenn man jemanden nur übers Internet kennt, egal ob WoW oder wirklich eine Singelbörse. Meiner Meinung nach kann man dort nur Symphatie entwickeln.

Wenn man die andere Person dann auch mal im RL getroffen hat, kann man mal anfangen von "Liebe" zu sprechen.


Von daher finde ich es hier sehr unreif von einigen, darüber herzuziehen, jemanden "in WoW" kennengelernt zu haben. Hätte ich meinen Freund nicht über WoW gefunden, wären wir uns wohl nie im Leben begegnet.


----------



## Vallar (10. Mai 2009)

also ich hab meine freundin damals auch über wow kennengelernt und mitlerweile sind wir sogar schon solang zusammen wie es wow gibt ^^ wir ham zwar beide schon mit dem zocken aufgehört aber die beziehung hält noch. (zusammengezogen sind wir auch ;D)


----------



## Deanne (10. Mai 2009)

DerBOB2 schrieb:


> Du meinst, er sei naiv?
> LOL, wäre das nicht zu lang würd ichs in meine Signatur packen ^^



Ich finde, dass er nicht ganz unrecht hat. 

Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich online in ein Mädchen verliebt und sogar eine Beziehung mit ihr geführt, obwohl sie ihn die ganze Zeit belogen und verarscht hat. 
Am Ende stellte es sich heraus, dass sie ihm ein falsches Foto geschickt, einen falschen Namen und sogar ein falsches Alter mitgeteilt hat. 
Das war dann natürlich sehr erniedrigend und verletzend für ihn. 
Man darf einfach nicht davon ausgehen, dass jede Identität im Internet auch der im RL entspricht. Es gibt viel zu viele Idioten, die sich als jemand anderes ausgeben und sich einen Spaß daraus machen, andere für dumm zu verkaufen.
Bevor man von der großen Liebe spricht und eine Beziehung eingeht, sollte man sich zumindest gesehen haben. Deshalb finde ich es nicht schlecht, dass viele Singlebörsen von ihren Mitgliedern erwarten, sich zu verifizieren. So verhindert man zumindest einen Großteil der dummen Scherze und beugt Enttäuschungen vor.

Man sollte das Kennenlernen übers Internet nicht natürlich nicht generell verteufeln, aber zumindest ein gewisses Maß an Skepsis und Vorsicht wahren.

Edit: Ich habe online schon einige nette Bekanntschaften gemacht, aber dauerhafte Freundschaften sind nie daraus geworden. 
Meine Freunde bzw. meinen Freund habe ich überwiegend über gemeinsame Bekannte oder die Schule kennen gelernt.


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Ich hab schon viele Leute kennen gelernt, aber eine Beziehung ist nie daraus geworden..
Mich hat nie jemand danach gefragt und ich hab noch nie danach gefragt.. Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so.

Beziehungen sollte man im Rl führen


----------



## RexxoV (10. Mai 2009)

Devilyn schrieb:


> Hab bisher nur Ehepaare kennengelernt aber so über das Spiel hab ich noch keine gesehn.
> 
> Ich selbst hab meine Freundin ohne WoW gefunden
> 
> ...



ja geht mir genauso^^. hab aber ne gute kollegin gefunden die ich auch RL treffe.
ps: haben wir die gleiche freundin? XD


----------



## Shrukan (10. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte gerne eine spielende Freundin, mit aber einer Einstellung, dass sie nicht alles vor WoW zieht.
Was gibts Schöneres als ein teilendes Hobby? :>


----------



## Anburak-G (10. Mai 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Man sollte das Kennenlernen übers Internet nicht natürlich nicht generell verteufeln, aber zumindest ein gewisses Maß an Skepsis und Vorsicht wahren.


Da kann ich Dir nicht wiedersprechen, über's Netz ist es halt ein leichtes Lügen aufrecht zu erhalten...
Bei einem Persöhnlichem Treffen ist dies auch möglich, aber schon etwas schwieriger^^

Aber da ist es egal, ob es eine Single-Börse, eine Community, ein Forum oder eben WoW ist!

Verarscht werden kann man überall....

"Erwischen" kann's ein aber auch überall ;-)


----------



## Charvez (10. Mai 2009)

Wie soll ich's sagen? Ich *flirte* natürlich auch mit jemand ganz bestimmten rum und das nicht nur über der Gürtellinie (hrrhrr). Sie ist nett und ich würde sie gerne treffen wenn sie nicht so weit weg wohnen würde!?

Ich hoffe du hast mehr _Glück_ als ich und findest etwas ganz *besonderes* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg evtl. Charvez? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondroval (10. Mai 2009)

ich wurde, kurz nachdem ich mit wow angefangen habe, von einem Paladin im Elwynnwald vor einer Spinne gerettet, als ich afk war.. mittleriweile sind wir 2 1/2 Jahre zusammen, teilen viele Vorlieben (aber nicht alle^^) und sind glücklich. Naja, so glücklich man über 350 km sein kann. Das ist der Nachteil, aber wir lieben uns und ich ziehe nach meiner Ausbildung zu ihm =)


----------



## Shamea (10. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mein Freund auch über wow kennengelernt, um genau zu sein in der managruft da sein Dad müde war und ins bett wollten suchten wir im sng nach einem 5 gruppen mitglied worauf er sich meldete ^^

Wir sind nun seid fast 2 jahren ein paar, wohnen zusammen und sind verlobt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (10. Mai 2009)

Bin noch Single 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 suche noch meine Traumfrau- vl. treffe ich sie mal Ingame....mal sehn....


----------



## jeef (10. Mai 2009)

Sage mal jedem das seine und wenn es sich ebend ergibt wieso denn nicht?

Könnte man genauso sagen "Ihh du hast deine/n Freund/in im Café kennen gelernt...wie bistn du drauf?!" 

Mein Freund hat seine Freundin auch nur übers ICQ kennen gelernt (falsch geadded 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

und mir ist ein Fall bekannt von einem Browsergame da haben sich 2 kennen gelernt geheirate und mittlerweile auch ein Kind...
wie sowas zustande kommt ist mir immer ein Rätsel aber naja ...
say never,never dude! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFlix (10. Mai 2009)

Passt vll nicht ganz so rein aber trotzdem interessant ^_^

Ich hab meine Freundin zwar nicht in Wow kennengelernt , allerdings hab ich sie dazu gebracht.

Anfangs gimpte sie noch ohne Ende herrum und jetzt gibt es Situationen bei denen ich ihr als eingefleischter "Ich spiele seit der Beta" Spieler am liebsten an die Gurgel möchte.

2. Zul Gurub Run in ihrem Leben = Tiger
1. TDM Hero run nach Wotlk = Gockel
20 min nach Patch 3.1 = Schildkröte + Ratte geangelt

usw. 

Was droppluck angeht ist diese Dame vom Glück gesegnet wie kein/e zweite. Noch dazu spielt sie mittlerweile sogar erfolgreicher als ich.(Bin mittlerweile Berufstätig sprich nicht mehr soviel Zeit zum Zocken (; )


----------



## Shizo. (11. Mai 2009)

Bevor man von Liebe sprechen sollte , find ich sollte man rausfinden ob sie wirklich weiblich is^^
Da hilft ein Bild nichts, 1 wort in google eingegeben und das 1. beste bild und fertig is deine "große Liebe"
Nich das deine 15 Jährige Liebe in wirklichkeit Karl Heinz heisst, 62 Jahre alt ist und auf kleine Kinder steht.

PS : ist nun nichts gegen leute die Karl Heinz heissen , das ist nur ein Beispiel^^


----------



## Vallar (11. Mai 2009)

ja klar sollte man da immer etwas vorsichtiger sein, ich hatte gottseidank das glück das ich sie schon vorher aus einem chat kannte und wir durch zufall über nen gemeinsamen freund uns in wow wiedergefunden hatten. mit diesem kumpel hatte ich eigentlich vor etwas zu leveln, aber da er noch schüler war und ich in der ausbildung war er mir davongelevelt und Sie sagte dann zu mir: "komm doch zu mir auf den server, ich helf dir dann wirklich!" tjoa und so lernte man sich kennen ^^ irgendwann gabs dann gildenTS etc. und spätestens da merkt man eindeutig ob sie wirklich sie ist, weil niemand sich beim leveln so verstellen kann...


----------



## !Albador! (11. Mai 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Man darf einfach nicht davon ausgehen, dass jede Identität im Internet auch der im RL entspricht.



Ich bin auch im RL ein männlicher Zwerg Jäger und heiße Albador 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne quatsch find das ok das sowas immer mal passiert ... wie aber schon gesagt wurde sollte man evt. ni unbedingt nach nem partner suchen


----------



## Natsumee (11. Mai 2009)

kenne ich auch von mir nun seit über 2 Jahren mit ferundin zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja 350km liegen dazwischen und eine blöde grenze^^


----------



## Belphega (11. Mai 2009)

Hallöchen (:

Mein Freund und ich habn uns nicht direkt über WoW gefunden.
Zu Zeiten vom Classic-BC warn wir noch aufn selben Server. Da kam es auch dazu dass wir unsere ICQ-Nummern ausgetauscht habn. Wir haben jeweils zu 2007 aufgehört und hatten damals schon keinen Kontakt mehr.

Nach 2 Jahren fast, habn wir uns zufällig wieder via ICQ angeschrieben und in ner Nacht- und Nebelaktion ein gemeinsames Wochenende geplant.
Tja ^^ Ende des Jahres ziehn wir zusammen. Ach - und mit WoW haben wir übrigens vor 2 Monaten wieder spaßhalber angefangen ;D Hihi


----------



## bluewhiteangel (11. Mai 2009)

Ja, sowas kenn ich auch.. Von meinem Ex gnadenlos verarscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (auch über Wow kennengelernt) aber nun... Mal schaun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber sonst kenn ich auchn paar Pärchen die sich über Wow kennengelernt haben, die meisten sind aber auch aufgrund der Distanz wieder auseinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lg, die Kiri


----------



## Nachtglanz (11. Mai 2009)

Hab meinen jetzigen Freund damals in Molten Core kennengelernt.

Sind am 16. Juli glückliche 3 Jahre zusammen. Ende ist noch nicht in Sicht.


----------



## Vallar (11. Mai 2009)

das mit der distanz ist keine ausrede^^ meine freundin und ich hatten ca 700 km distanz, sie nordsee und ich berlin ^^ haben uns trotzdem regelmäßig in den ferien getroffen auch wenns teuer war ;( aber nun wohnen wir ja zusammen ^^


----------



## Bobtronic2 (11. Mai 2009)

Wenn keine man Weiblichen Mitspieler in der Gilde hat wie soll man den An die Traumfrau aus Wow rankommen^^Ihr habt bestimmt im /2 Geschrieben suche Wow Weibchen zum Kennenlernen^^ Oder hab ihr jeden Weiblichen Char angeschrieben^^ ach auf Verdacht dann noch Männliche man muss ja auf nummer sicher gehen das man nichts verpasst.

na dann GL and Hf^^


----------



## MadMat (11. Mai 2009)

moin.

es ergibt sich sicher das ein oder andere. zumindest lernt man leute kennen, teilweise auch real. allerdings muss man auch sagen, dass davon nicht viel hält - wie in jedem spiel oder auch chat. meist spielt man eine figur, selten geht es tiefer (gespräche über die reale welt). dennoch ist alles möglich.
ich hab meine nicht in wow kennengelernt, aber wir haben zusammen schon einige games am wickel gehabt. 
tip für alle: so lang das game: "RL" nicht leidet ist alles in butter.

grüße


----------



## Belphega (11. Mai 2009)

"Die Traumfrau aus WoW".

Ich als Frau sag euch hier ganz ehrlich, dass ich nichts erbärmlicher finde als Männer die mit Statements ala "ich finds so geil dass du zockst" kommen. Tausende Frauen spielen, aber ne spielsüchtige Frau erfüllt nicht ihren Zweck wenn sie damit anturnt.

Ne "Traumfrau" ist nicht ne Frau die mit euch ingame zockt, sondern die euch im realen Leben so umhaut, dass ihr nicht an WoW denkt wenn ihr sie vor euch seht.

Sollte nur mal gesagt werdn.
Und ja ich zock auch. Japs, mein Freund zockt auch.
Wir habn vor 2 Monaten wieder angefangen nachdem wir uns instinktiv damit beschäftigt habn obs gut is oder nicht.

__

Es gibt ingame tolle Frauen, genauso wie im realen Leben.
Wie man sich kennen lernt is irrelevant solange es passt.
Wichtig is nur dass sie euch außerhalb von WoW begeistert.
Alles andere wär keine Beziehung.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (11. Mai 2009)

Erstmal wünsche ich dir und euch viel glück das alles so klappt wie du/ihr euch das wünscht.

Ich habe auch schon einige Mädchen in WoW kennen gelernt aber auser ein paar harmlosen flirts war nichts weiter.
Hätte aber nichts dagegen eine kennen zu lernen wo es klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin auch schon lange auf der suche^^


----------



## Natsumee (11. Mai 2009)

Es ist eigentlich nicht mal so schwer und nein man sucht sicher nicht gezielt

Vllt trifft man sie ja beim questen oder in Inzen oder beim Handeln

also man muss nicht nur in ner gilde sein geht auch ohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Belphega Hast recht wir spielen kein wow wen ich bei ihr bin da es ja meistens nur das Wochenende ist bin ich mal 1-2 Wochen da da spielen wir eventuel mal wow aber auch net jeden tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (11. Mai 2009)

Hmm… mein bester Freund und ich haben unsere Freundinnin über WoW kennen gelernt.
Wir waren questen, wollten in eine Ini, trafen die 2 halt im SNG chat, machten ´ne Gruppe auf- und stürmten dann immer häufiger zu viert in eine Instanz.
Ich glaube nach ca. 6 Monaten (man war häufig über Skype am reden) kamen die beiden Mädels auf die Idee mit einem RL treffen- gesagt, getan. Wir machten einen gemeinsamen Treffpunkt aus, fuhren hin, lernten uns kennen- man traf sich öfter… und öfter…  Und irgendwann fiel uns auf, dass es höllisch weh tat im Herzen, dass sie/ wir weg fahren mussten (Ausbildung ist grausam…).
Natürlich waren wir zu schüchtern was zu sagen- die Mädels hingegen nicht und beim nächsten Treffen- weiß der Teufel wie sie spitz bekommen haben, dass wir in sie verliebt waren- war die Begrüßung kein „hi“ sondern eine schöne Umarmung mit anschließendem Kuss.
Mein bester Freund wohnt nu bei seiner Freundin, ich noch nicht, da ich die Ausbildung noch fertig machen muss- danach ziehe ich zu Ihr.

Und das lustige ist beinahe, dass man sich gegenseitig von der damaligen „WoW Sucht“ weg gebracht hat. Nu spielt man lieber andere Dinge, worauf ich nich näher drauf eingehe *fröhlich pfeifend auf Ihr Bild schau und ein gemeinsames Lied summ*


----------



## Natsumee (11. Mai 2009)

klar spielt man lieber was anderes mit der freundin als wow *hust*^^


----------



## Manowar (11. Mai 2009)

(Hab nur den Anfangspost gelesen)
Du sprichst von Beziehungskram,nachdem du gestern jemanden kennengelernt hast?Autsch.

Das kannst du doch nichtmal im geringsten mit einer Beziehung/Partnerschaft vergleichen.
Ich habe meine Frau in WoW kennengelernt und bin auch sehr glücklich.

Aber bei dir denke ich eher "Gz zum 14. Geburtstag" O_o


----------



## Caidy (11. Mai 2009)

also ich habe meinen freund aufm früheren g treffen kennengelernt, haben uns dann ne weile getroffen und sind dann iwann zusammengekommen, imo wohnen wir über 1j zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber ig war da nix, glaub er war sogar der einzigste der nicht versucht hat ig mit mir zu flirten^^


----------



## Temsus (11. Mai 2009)

Wie hier schon einige eindrucksvoll unterbeweis gestellt haben können durch WOW Beziehungen entstehen. Ich denke mal generell ist es wichtig, das in einer  Beziehung man ähnliche Vorstellungen hat was die Zukunft angeht und auch andere Intressen hat außer WOW spielen und hier drin seh ich eine Große Gefahr. Was passiert wenn eine Partner auf einmal keine Lust mehr hat zu spielen?  Zerbricht dann die Beziehung weil er Samstag Abend seinen Stammraid hat und Sie lieber mal Coktails mit Ihm trinken gehen will.  Hier brauchen beide dann Verständnis und müssen sich überlegen warum man den Partner liebt.

Wer diese Hürde gescheit löst kann auch durch WOW seine "Traumfrau" kennenlernen.  
Und lasst doch bitte auch die jenigen hier in Ruhe schreiben die erst 14 oder sonst wie jung sind.  Und wenn sich jemand halt in ein Foto "verliebt" dann flamt ihn doch nicht zu. Wir waren alle bzw. sind es noch jung. Verliebt sein ist doch was schönes dafür sollte sich keiner rechtfertigen müssen. 

In meinem Persönlichen Umfeld hat sich auch ein Pärchen gefunden. Die sind jetzt zwar erst ein paar Monate zusammen aber ich denke das wird auch noch länger halten. Warum?  Weil sie auch ein gemeinsames RL und Intressen haben. 

In dem Sinne wünsche ich allen Singles haltet die Augen offen ob in WoW oder auf er Straße die/der "Traumfrau/mann" kann überall lauern man darf sich nur nicht blenden lassen.

Achja für die Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (11. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> klar spielt man lieber was anderes mit der freundin als wow *hust*^^



serwus natsu^^

du hör mal auf mit deinen versauten gedanken zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fg


----------



## Esda (11. Mai 2009)

Huhu, 

ich hab meinen Ex auch über WoW kennen gelernt. 

wir haben Ende letzten Jahres angefangen zu schreiben, Bilder ausgetauscht und später eigentlich nur noch geschrieben (=> Gnom in U-Bahn) und in Raids mist gemacht und nicht aufgepasst. Er hat mir viel von seiner momentanen, ziemlich miesen Beziehung erzhält. Dann haben wir uns im Januar mal unverbindlich getroffen (400 km Distanz) und sind ne Nacht im Hotel gelandet, obwohl er noch eine Freundin hatte. Fairerweise hat er dann direkt auch mit ihr Schluß gemacht und mich am nächsten Tag gefragt, ob wir eine richtige Beziehung haben wollen. Naja, dass das ne blöde Idee war, hab ich dann vor zwei Wochen rausgefunden, als er plötzlich Schluß gemacht hat und meinte, dass er mich nie geliebt hätte und sich und mich belogen hat... jetzt lebt er zufrieden vor sich hin, als hätt es mich nie gegeben und ich lieb ihn immer noch. Tja, mein Pech.

Ich würd jetzt aber nicht sagen, dass das an einer 'Scheiß-WoW' Beziehung liegt, das hätte auch so passieren können, wenn wir und bei Knuddels/im Cafe/im Kino/im Park oder sonst wo getroffen hätten.


----------



## warpspeed (11. Mai 2009)

In WoW ein Weibchen finden wäre Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Immerhin würden wir beide die WoW Leidenschaft teilen und sie es auch nachvollziehen können (mit dem zocken) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Ich frage mich nur, wie aus einem "normalen" Chat ein "wir sind zusammen" werden kann?!?


----------



## Hairman (11. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> "Die Traumfrau aus WoW".
> 
> Ich als Frau sag euch hier ganz ehrlich, dass ich nichts erbärmlicher finde als Männer die mit Statements ala "ich finds so geil dass du zockst" kommen. Tausende Frauen spielen, aber ne spielsüchtige Frau erfüllt nicht ihren Zweck wenn sie damit anturnt.
> 
> ...



krass.
Das ist glaub ich der beste Post den ich in meiner kompletten Buffed-Karriere gelesen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackywulf (11. Mai 2009)

:F




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich würde gern nen WoW Date mit howjin15 haben ^__^...rawr.


----------



## Severos (11. Mai 2009)

Man lernt jeden Tag nette Leute in WoW kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab allerdings meine Freundin seid 2 Jahren, NICHT in WoW kennengelernt, und ich find das auch gut so, kp warum.
Meine Freundin mag das Spiel sowieso nicht^^
WoW als Partnerbörse?
Ich halte es für möglich, man kann sagen was man will, aber wenn sich 2 Leute kennen- und lieben lernen, und das durch WoW.. wieso auch nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


LG


----------



## Belphega (11. Mai 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> krass.
> Das ist glaub ich der beste Post den ich in meiner kompletten Buffed-Karriere gelesen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich danke dir (:

Du musst wissen, ich spiele WoW seit dem Release der Beta vom Ur-WoW.
Ich hatte zwischendurch immer wieder ein paar Wochen und Monate Pause und hab nach dem Release von WotLk ganz aufgehört.

Zurzeit trennen mich und meinen Freund Montags bis Donnerstags 402km.
Ab Herbst wohnen wir zum Glück zusammen, leider kann man sich nicht aussuchen wo die Liebe hinführt - und bei mir wars wohl oder übel die Umgebung Stuttgarts. Wir sehn uns stets mindestens 3 Tage die Woche und haben unsre Urlaubstage auf die selben Zeiten gelegt, was es alles einfach macht. Im Grunde genommen tut die Entfernung bis zum Zusammenziehen sogar gut, weil man sein Gegenüber mehr schätzt wenn man ihn sieht - auch wenn es hart ist. Ich hab bereits 2 Beziehungen hinter mir die je über 2 Jahre angedauert haben, welche wahrscheinlich daran zerbrochen sind dass man sich anfangs einfach zu viel gesehen hat.

_

Wir habn uns angewohnt abends über TS zu telefonieren, habn auch nen eigenen TS-Server. Ist kostengünstig und im Grunde genommen angenehmer als telefonieren. Dadurch sind wir auch auf die Idee gekommen unter der Woche wieder WoW zu spielen. Wir spieln nur gemeinsam, kennen am Server eigentlich niemanden außer 3 Reallifefreunde und überbrücken damit die Zeit bis zu den Wochenenden, wo WoW dann keine Sekunde der Zeit einnimmt (:

Ich finds nicht schlimm wenn sich Leute übers Internet kennenlernen.
Für viele schüchterne Menschen ist es sogar eine überaus tolle Möglichkeit.

Aber es ist immer wieder traurig, dass viele Online-Pärchen dabei die Realität vergessen.
Wie ne frühere Online-Freundin von mir, die an nem Wochenende nicht zu ihrem Ingame-Freund gefahren is, weil ein Raid anstand wo sie als einzige Stoffi mitkonnte. Es ist einfach tragisch mit anzusehn.


----------



## Düddi (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen..


auch ich habe einen partner via WOW kennen gelernt. Leider klappt es bei uns nicht so gut. Die entfernung von 500km scheint bei uns einfach zu gross zu sein.  Wir wollten in 10 Wochen eigentlich zusammen ziehen aber als er mir sagte das er sich bis dahin eine eigene Wohnung sucht bei sich  die er auch streichen will und neu einrichten will habe ich einen Rückzieher gemacht weil ich dachte er liebt mich nicht und will mich nur hin halten. Er sagt jetzt ich habe alles kaputt gemacht weil ich kein Vertrauen hatte. Leider ist es jetzt zu spät. Für mich war es meine große Liebe aber es sprach halt einfach zu viel dagegen so wie er sich verhalten hat. 

Eure Düddi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (11. Mai 2009)

@Düddi

Hey du (:

Das is immer ne recht schwere Angelegenheit wenn die Entfernung so groß ist.
Ich hatte das Glück, dass ich die Eltern meines Freundes recht schnell kennengelernt hab und mich mit denen wahnsinnig gut verstanden hab. Sein Vater hat bereits nach recht kurzer Zeit gemeint dass ich praktisch schon zur Familie gehöre, seine Mutter hätte sogar nichts dagegen gehabt, dass ich in die Dachgeschosswohnung ihres Hauses einzieh bis ich ne passende Wohnung gefunden hab. Hehe

Zeitgleich, hab ich aber die Trennung von ner Onlinefreundin mitbekommen. Ein sehr sehr liebes Mädchen aus Norddeutschland, die ich selber nie kennengelernt hab. Dafür kannte ich ihren Onlinefreund persönlich.
Sie hat ihm nach nem halben Jahr Beziehung und zahlreichen Treffen und Urlauben ständig erzählt, dass sie sich in seiner Nähe ne Wohnung sucht und Bewerbungen für ne Stelle ausschickt (sie war bis dato arbeitslos), hat auch ständig Zeug gefaselt vonwegen sie telefoniert jeden Tag mit den Arbeitsmarktstellen seiner Umgebung - ja er hat sogar mitgeholfen zu suchen und hat sich 24h/Tag den Arsch aufgerissen :/

Tja. Im Endeffekt hatte sie parallel nen andren Typen am laufen. Nichts von ihren Geschichten war wahr. Für ihn is ne Welt zusammengebrochen.

Bei Onlinebeziehungen brauchts einfach mehr als Vertrauen. Wenn einem Onlinepaar wirklich was aneinander liegt, gehen sie Kompromisse ein. Ich zB war bei meinem Freund immer etwas misstrauisch, weil er 2 oder 3 Onlineprofile hatte, wo auch seine ganzen Reallifefreunde angemeldet sind usw.. aber halt mit bildhübschen Fotos drauf wo zahlreiche Frauen Kommentare dazu abgelassn habn. Es hat mich irgendwie gekränkt.
Ohne dass ich es verlangt hab, hat er alles davon gelöscht. So wie er am Freitag auch 300km mim Motorrad durchn Regen zu mir gefahrn is weils Wetter so wechselhaft war :} Das sind so kleine Beweise wo man einfach sieht dass es passt.

Und ich wünsch dir dass dein nächster Freund weiß was er an dir hat.
Schlag Kompromisse an. Wenn er nicht damit einverstanden ist, isers sowiso nicht wert.


----------



## Mitzy (11. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> (…)
> 
> Wir habn uns angewohnt abends über TS zu telefonieren, habn auch nen eigenen TS-Server. Ist kostengünstig und im Grunde genommen angenehmer als telefonieren. Dadurch sind wir auch auf die Idee gekommen unter der Woche wieder WoW zu spielen. Wir spieln nur gemeinsam, kennen am Server eigentlich niemanden außer 3 Reallifefreunde und überbrücken damit die Zeit bis zu den Wochenenden, wo WoW dann keine Sekunde der Zeit einnimmt (:
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung ob du schon von der Möglichkeit gehört hast, aber ich kann Skype nur empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab das eigentlich immer laufen, rede mit meiner Freundin und habe die webcam an, damit ich sie zumindest ein bisschen sehe und so- auch mal außerhalb von Bildern, so in Bewegung halt.
Skype ist kostenlos, sicher und bietet eigentlich eine gute Tonqualität.




Düddi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen..
> 
> 
> auch ich habe einen partner via WOW kennen gelernt. Leider klappt es bei uns nicht so gut. Die entfernung von 500km scheint bei uns einfach zu gross zu sein.  Wir wollten in 10 Wochen eigentlich zusammen ziehen aber als er mir sagte das er sich bis dahin eine eigene Wohnung sucht bei sich  die er auch streichen will und neu einrichten will habe ich einen Rückzieher gemacht weil ich dachte er liebt mich nicht und will mich nur hin halten. Er sagt jetzt ich habe alles kaputt gemacht weil ich kein Vertrauen hatte. Leider ist es jetzt zu spät. Für mich war es meine große Liebe aber es sprach halt einfach zu viel dagegen so wie er sich verhalten hat.
> ...




Hmm… kenn ich, hatte mal so etwas ähnliches. Das einzige, was man da empfehlen kann- bzw. was ich empfehlen würde, wäre, über die Sache zu reden. Ich weiß natürlich nich, was da genau vorgekommen ist- aber bei meiner 1. großen Liebe hätte ich mir gewünscht, dass sie nochmal mit mir redet, was sie hat, bevor sie mir das Herz gebrochen hat.
Der Körper heilt, die Seele leidet, doch ein zerbrochenes Herz reißt deine Seele auseinander.


----------



## Esda (11. Mai 2009)

Und was machst du, wenn der/diejenige nicht mehr mit dir reden will? Einfach so auf die Nerven gehen ist auch nicht das Wahre...


----------



## Hairman (11. Mai 2009)

zu Howjin: Kerl sei bloß vorsichtig. Keine (vernünftige) Frau würde dir nach wenigen Stunden Ingamedaddeln ihre E-Mail Adresse verraten. Geschweige denn am 2. Tag overall dir Fotos schicken! Ich freu mich für dich, dass du so etwas wie Gefühle entwickelst, habe aber das Gefühl dass du in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft kräftig enttäuscht werden wirst. Das schaut irgendwie alles so aus als hätte das Mädel es drauf angelegt, *irgendwen* kennen lernen und du warst grad da. Spätestens wenn sie Geld für die Fahrkarte haben will werde bitte misstrauisch.
______

Ich habe meine Freundin übrigens auch via WoW kennen gelernt, allerdings nicht drauf angelegt weil ich davon eigentlich nie viel gehalten habe. Da war ich noch Student, Mitte BC, und hab recht weit oben mitgezockt auf Lothar, waren beide Offis und haben nachts im TS die Taktiken besprochen. Naja irgendwann war die tägliche stundenlange TS Sitzung dann usus, auch ohne Taktikbesprechnung. 
Weitete sich dann aufs Telefon aus, wir kamen zusammen und 420 km Entfernung haben uns nicht davon abgehalten mittlerweile anderthalb Jahre zusammenzuwohnen und aus der Freundin wurde mittlerweile eine Verlobte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ingame bin ich auf Blackrock zu utopie gewechselt und sie hat so gut wie ganz aufgehört, WoW zu zocken.


----------



## Belphega (11. Mai 2009)

@Hairman

Ich war vorher Lothar Horde ;p
(Siehe Signatur)

Aber mittlerweile seit Monaten inaktiv.


----------



## Anburak-G (11. Mai 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Freundin übrigens auch via WoW kennen gelernt, allerdings nicht drauf angelegt weil ich davon eigentlich nie viel gehalten habe.


Wer's draufanlegt und krampfhaft sucht (egal ob WoW oder real), der findet eh nicht das passende....

So etwas ergibt sich einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Zurzeit trennen mich und meinen Freund Montags bis Donnerstags 402km.



naja immerhin seht ihr euch jedes wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aufgrund das ich in ne ausbildung bin und meine freundin auch, verdiene ich nicht so viel das ich jede woche hochfahren könnte (350km) da geht das leider nur alle 2-4 wochen wobei meistens 3 wochen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (11. Mai 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Wer's draufanlegt und krampfhaft sucht (egal ob WoW oder real), der findet eh nicht das passende....
> 
> So etwas ergibt sich einfach
> 
> ...




Das stimmt ich bekomme das auch immer zu hören^^
jetzt bin ich 22 aber ne freundin hatte ich auch noch nicht ein paar versuche gab es schon aber leider habe ich die falschen Mädchen getroffen was mich dann doch immer wieder zurückgeworfen hat
da ich auch etwas schüchtern bin ist so was wie wow schonmal ganz hilfreich.
aber man soll die hoffnung nie aufgeben.


----------



## Belphega (11. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja immerhin seht ihr euch jedes wochenende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



au das ist bitter (:
Aber hey, dafür sind die Wiedersehen immer wieder schön.
Und hey - Entfernung is ne Herausforderung - kein Grund. Hehe

Wir wechseln uns mit Fahren immer ab. Ich bin bis Ende Juli auch noch in Ausbildung, aber hab mir vor nem halben Jahr nen recht neuen VW Polo gekauft, da komm ich die 700km mit einem Tank aus (~30 Euro).

Er fährt meist mitn Motorrad her, da fährt er zwar über ne Stunde länger, aber is auch billiger. Irgendwie klappts schon.. und es gab auch schonmal ne Woche wo wir uns nicht sehn konnten - is hart, aber muss auch gehn.

Ich hab eh schon zu ihm gesagt, dass ich mich auf die Zeit freu wo wir mal um nen Tag Abstand froh sind ;D hihi
__

Ihr macht das schon :}
Wenn ihr quasi füreinander bestimmt seid und beide ein gesundes Maß an Verstand habt wenns um Beziehungen geht, dann kanns eigentlich gar nicht schief gehn.


----------



## Shjn (11. Mai 2009)

also das problem is bei mir kritischer gewesen!

vor einigen monaten begann ich wieder mit wow! (2monate pause wegen privater dingelein)
naja meine alte gilde hatte mich rausgeworfen wegen inaktivität! *tja mir wurst gewesen*

also mach ich mich an die arbeit und check mal ein paar gilden durch. naja eigentlich nix gescheites gefunden.
doch dann brachte mich mein bruder auf die idee einfach die gilde in der er ist zu joinen. 
ich dachte mir naja eigentlich keine schlechte idee kenn ja den leader. gesagt getan.
offtopic: nach 1monat in der gilde wurde ich raidleader (hab ich meiner alten gilde auch gemacht).
als ich den invite in die gilde von dem leader bekommen habe aktzeptiere ich ihn.
und jetzt beginnt der anfang vom ende:
Es erschienen die üblichen "Welcome m8" und "Heya .." 
/offtopic: ich spiel auf nem englischen server btw!
ein willkommensschreiben war allerdings mit sehr viel herz gekennzeichnet.
Schamane/schamanin (bis dato unbekannt gewesen): "Hey dear. Nice to see that you are joined our guild!" 
Ich dachte mir anfangs wow der/die is ja nett. Naja nach kurzem chattereien im gchat wurde mir dann klar das der shaman ne sie ist!
nun ja... wir chatten und flirten usw... dann die frage von mir woher sie den sei!.... ich sag jetzt gar nicht woher aber ich habs mal nachgerechnet. von mir zuhause (österreich) sind es luftlinie about 1000km....
wir schickten uns bilder per mail. chatteten via webcam.. alles lief eigentlich klasse... naja außer das problem das wir uns im RL nicht treffen können...
Kennt ihr das gefühl das ihr etwas möchtet es aber nicht ermöglicht werden kann? nun ja so gings uns. also was machen....

ich hab dann einfach mal spontan um 3uhr morgens meine koffer gepackt -> flughafen gefahren -> flieger gecheckt -> flieger gesetzt -> gelandet. naja bin dann 3stunden mit nem auto durch england gefahren. (hatte voll angst das ich nen unfall bau! scheis rechtslenker)
dann kam ich bei ihr zu hause an. hatte mir ne karre mit gprs ausgeliehen und wo sie wohnt wusst ich ja eh!
ich läute...
sie öffnet...
knallt mir volle kanüle eine runter!
ich entsetzt
sie entschulidgt sich
ich die schnauze voll vom ewigen reden küsse sie

naja und das war der anfang einer beziehung in der man sich alle 2wochen für 2tage sieht!
arg nicht?


----------



## Belphega (11. Mai 2009)

Komische Frau @Orcano ^^

Woher aus Österreich bistn du?
Ich zieh zum Glück im Herbst raus aus dem hässlichen Erdteil.


----------



## Shjn (11. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Komische Frau @Orcano ^^
> 
> Woher aus Österreich bistn du?
> Ich zieh zum Glück im Herbst raus aus dem hässlichen Erdteil.



naja komisch nicht wirklich. die hat fast nen herzkasperl bekommen weil ich da gestanden bin.
stell dir das mal selber vor?

ich bin aus hagenberg. ist nähe linz!


----------



## Natsumee (11. Mai 2009)

700km mit einem tank?^^ *schwärm*

naja ich brauch für 700 km fast 2 tanks^^ -.-"

da werden es schnell über 100 euro (scheis deutsches benzin sau teuer)

schweiz ftw^^


----------



## Belphega (11. Mai 2009)

Österreich ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


0,89cent für nen Liter Diesel <3

In Deutschland zahl ich da 1,23 -.-

Schweiz is doof q:
Da is das Leben zu teuer.


----------



## Grimdhoul (11. Mai 2009)

ja in Ö sind wir auf einer insel der seeligen ... und so schlimm wie du tust Belphega ist Ö aber auch nicht ...


----------



## Natsumee (11. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Schweiz is doof q:
> Da is das Leben zu teuer.



dafür das benzin und so billiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auser lebensmittel die sind sau teuer ^^


also bei uns kostet das benzin etwa 90 cent und diesel 98 cent oder so^^


----------



## Belphega (11. Mai 2009)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> ja in Ö sind wir auf einer insel der seeligen ... und so schlimm wie du tust Belphega ist Ö aber auch nicht ...




Ich wohne seit 20 Jahren hier und hab bislang überall anders wohler gefühlt.
Ich mag die Dialekte nicht, ich mag die Eigensinnigkeit vieler Ortschaften nicht.
Ich mag die Berge nicht und das Klima nicht. Und Tirol is von der Marktwirtschaft her unterste Schublade. Ich bin froh wenn ich hier raus bin. Und ich weiß dass ich nichtmehr zurückkommen werde (:

Schön dass es anderen Einheimischen hier gefällt, ich empfind jedoch nix für mein "Vaterland".
Vom Wohlfühln her is wohl jeder Mensch anders.
__

Klar gibts auch nette Leute, ich werd auch meinen Freundeskreis und meine Familie vermissen.
Aber ich könnte hier nicht glücklich werden.


----------



## Hairman (11. Mai 2009)

Das letzte Mal Diesel getankt hab ich für 1,09 € und das fand ich schon teuer.
Wo zur Hölle tankst du hier in D?

grad nachgeschaut, durchschnittlich müsste der Diesel bei uns so auf 1,04 liegen.


----------



## Belphega (11. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dafür das benzin und so billiger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schon komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 überall anders is der Diesel zzt billiger als der Benzin hehe.

Schick mir ne Packung Sprüngli-Pralinen. Vllt mag ich die Schweiz dann wieder. Hihi


----------



## Belphega (11. Mai 2009)

@Hairman:

Vor 3 Wochn hab ich in Heilbronn getankt, für 1,05 pro Liter Diesel.
Die Tankstelle wurde mir aber auch extra gezeigt weil sie billig is - es problem war die nahmen meine ösi-bankomatkarte nicht -.-

Ich tanke meistens Aufn Weg zurück.. bei Leonberg etwa.. oder erst in Augsburg. Auf der A8 halt, da ises immer Sauteuer weils halt ne Autobahnraststätte is ._.

Aber extra in ein Dorf rausfahrn um ne Tanke zu suchn dauert halt.


----------



## Technocrat (11. Mai 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Ich schreibe mit ihr seit gestern fast die ganze zeit es macht echt spaß mit ihr zu schreiben und wir haben uns auch schon via E-Mail fotos zugesendet!



Ich bin ja ungerne zynisch, aber: hast Du mit ihr schon im TS gesprochen? Ich mein ja nur so, von wegen ob sie wirklich eine "sie" ist und so...


----------



## Mitzy (11. Mai 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> Und was machst du, wenn der/diejenige nicht mehr mit dir reden will? Einfach so auf die Nerven gehen ist auch nicht das Wahre...



Das meinte ich mit, ich weiß nicht, was vorgefallen ist. Evtl. will sie auch gar nicht erst mit Ihm reden.



Belphega schrieb:


> Österreich ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Zeig mir die Tanke, bei mir hier zahlen wir 1,5 für ´nen Liter... Hat auch Vorteile- ich fahr seit Monaten nur Fahrrad.



Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich bin ja ungerne zynisch, aber: hast Du mit ihr schon im TS gesprochen? Ich mein ja nur so, von wegen ob sie wirklich eine "sie" ist und so...


Das ist auch egal. Wenn man ´ne Schwester hat- die im TS reden lassen. Oder ´ne Freundin holen und Ihn so ärgern. Es gibt sooo viele Möglichkeiten, dass zu ändern. Das einzig sichere ist, RL vor Ihr/ Ihm stehen, oder per webcam. Wobei letzteres auch nich sicher ist.
Und kA- aber ist Zynisch nicht eher dieses "Etwas wichtiges humorvoll durch den Dreck ziehen"? Zumindest wurde mir das mal so erklärt. Ich würde deine Frage bzw. deinen Post eher als "Anstoß zum nachdenken" ansehen.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> @Hairman:
> 
> Vor 3 Wochn hab ich in Heilbronn getankt, für 1,05 pro Liter Diesel.
> Die Tankstelle wurde mir aber auch extra gezeigt weil sie billig is - es problem war die nahmen meine ösi-bankomatkarte nicht -.-
> ...




ich würde nie auf einer autobahn tanken wen ich vorher die möglichkeit habe das drausen zu machen bevor ich auf die autobahn gehen^^

und apropo leonberg ich hasse diese kreuz!

sogar um 21.00 hatt man da oft noch stau -.-" (von feierabend will ich mal nichts sagen)
naja aber imerhin besser als vor knapp 2 jahren als da noch mehr baustelle wahr phu war das kacke^^


ach ja in der schweiz seit ich mich erinnere ist benzin billiger als diesel^^


----------



## Manowar (11. Mai 2009)

1,50 für Diesel?Never O_o
Vllt Freitags in den Ferien,weil da alle in´ Urlaub fahren,aber soo hoch ist es dann doch noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich benutze diesen Post jetzt eifnach mal,um Belphega drauf hinzuweisen,dass sie Post hat und es wohl übersieht *wachrüttel* *g*


----------



## Belphega (11. Mai 2009)

@Natsumee

Das Kreuz Leonberg is wirklich scheiße ._.
Der Engelbergtunnel is fürn Eimer. Letztens war da ein Unfall drin - ich 30km vorm Ziel nach 380km Fahrt, dann schaltet die blöde Ampel vor meiner Nase auf rot. Zweite Reihe im Stau, 1 1/2 Stunden bei Nacht und Regen. grrr..

@Manowar

Ich kann dir erst von zuhause aus drauf zurückschreibn weil ich noch schaun muss ;p
Bin ja zzt im Büro.


----------



## Mikolomeus (11. Mai 2009)

Österreich ist das beste Land <3

Und der Benzin ist relativ günstig bei uns.
Benzin 0,97&#8364; pro Liter
Diesel 0,94&#8364; / Liter

is hald bei mir in Oberösterreich so ^^

Aber vor 3 Jahren waren wir auf 0,79&#8364; / Liter... das waren noch zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fg


----------



## Natsumee (11. Mai 2009)

lol^^ das nen ich pech^^

hatte ich auch mal jedoch in der schweiz nur andersrum^^

tunnel gesperrt und schon 1 stunde im stau (wurde umgeleitet auf landstrasse und mitten durch die Stadt Schaffhausen) naja kurz bevor ich die umleitung nehmen musste ging der Tunnel auf und ich konnte seelenruhig da duchrfahren 10 sek späte rund ich hätte Umweg genommen^^


also ich muss weiter als Heilbronn fahren (osterburken raus) also von dem Kreuz da fast ne stunde

brauche 3 Stunden normal mein längstes war 5 stunden :/ (350km)

wobei ich die meiste zeit in der schweiz verliere scheis 120 km/h Autobahn und scheis einbahn autobahn wo man net mal 80 fährt wegen den kack lastwagen -.-"

für 90 km in der schweiz brauch ich gleich lang wie ca 130 km in deutschland


----------



## Super PePe (11. Mai 2009)

Ach ich mag den Frühling und junges Gemüse auf Pirsch. Und der Frühling schlägt gnadenlos zu, egal ob auf Arbeit (Schule/UNI/Büro), in Vereinen, virtuell oder ähnliche Schnittmengen wo Menschen ihre Lebenszeit verbringen.

Macht was draus ...


----------



## Düddi (11. Mai 2009)

Hey,

naja bei uns war es so  bevor wir uns das erste mal gesehen habe   konnte ich nicht vom pc weg ohne das dann direkt das Telefon klingelte.. aber nachdem hat sich alles geändert. und mal ehrlich wer bitte nimmt sich ne wohnung für 10 wochen    streicht sie   kauft sich möbel die dem partner nicht gefallen werden  und  würgt einem dem spruch   glaub aber nicht das ich in den 10 tagen in denen ich kein tele habe   zum Münzspeicher rennen werde.   Das ich da misstrauisch bin  und anfange zu grübeln ist doch normal  oder? ich habe mich nach 8 jahren Ehe von meinem Mann getrennt für meinen Partner  und dann so was? Ich habe 2 Kinder   soll ich diese wieder enttäuschen  wenn ich hier 10 wochen sitze und warte und dann vielleicht der spruch kommt     du ich komme doch nicht zu euch. ??? ich weiss er gibt mir jetzt die ganze schuld  und wieder sitze ich hier und grüble.


----------



## Shjn (11. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> Österreich ist das beste Land <3
> 
> Und der Benzin ist relativ günstig bei uns.
> Benzin 0,97€ pro Liter
> ...



/agree
oberösterreich is so geil! ich würd hier niemals weg wollen!

jaja die sch... spritpreise!


----------



## Grimdhoul (11. Mai 2009)

also in wien bin ich nicht auf das auto angewiesen ^^


----------



## Lari (11. Mai 2009)

Und ich hab mich gefragt, warum dieser Thread so schnell wächst...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Super in Aachen 1,24~ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Holland/Belgien sind auch net billiger, zumindest der Sprit. Lecker Van Nelle Zware gibts in Belgien billiger, und den Kaffee in Holland.

Hm, ist ja jetzt auch off topic :-/ Ich halte prinzipiell nichts von Internetbeziehungen, bzw. eine solche, die dort beginnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (11. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich halte prinzipiell nichts von Internetbeziehungen, bzw. eine solche, die dort beginnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zustimmung! erst recht nicht über ein computerspiel. da flirte ich nicht rum weil ich ja daddeln möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. aber sicher haben so 99% dieser wow-love-storys auch angefangen, oder *G*?!

vieleicht sollten wir hier auch mal anfangen fotos zu posten und wer wen gern mag geht am wochende zusammen in SW eis essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## silas00 (11. Mai 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Und viele Kinder hier reden von "Liebe". Bitte, mit euren 12 bis 16 Jahren wisst ihr doch garnicht was das ist.



OMG. Was für ein Honk bist du denn bitte? O_o
Ich weiß ja nicht was für ein Spätzünder/Entwickler du bist, aber ich hab meine freundin auch mit 16 kennengelernt und bin mittlerweile 20 und immernoch mit ihr zusammen. Also erzähl hier bitte nix, von wegen  12-16 jährige wüssten nicht was Liebe ist.
Mag sein das viele es nicht wissen, aber deswegen kann man das nicht so pauschalisieren-.-


----------



## sprousatm (11. Mai 2009)

Hi all,

Ich muss auch vorneweg sagen, dass ich persönlich eigentlich jeder Art von Kennenlernen offen gegenüber stehe. Denn im Grunde kann man auch beim Kennenlernen in einer Bar, disco usw nicht von vornherein sagen, ob das Gegenüber nun psychisch labil ist, gewaltätig usw. Einziger Vorteil ist das Abbild. Nachteil ganz klar die Persönlichkeit/Charakter. Was man dort dann kennenlernt, muss ebenso nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen.. Verarscht wird man überall. Da macht der Mist keinen Halt vor Inetverbindungen oder Discos/Bars/Bekanntenkreisen.

Verarscht in der Hinsicht bin ich noch nicht. Habe mich aber auch 2 mal auf Bekanntschaften aus dem Inet eingelassen. Im nachhinein denke ich meistens, "ich war jung und brauchte das Geld". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit 19 hab ich mal eine Mädel über UO kennengelernt. 400km Distanz. Jedes Wochenende hingefahren. Das ganze Geld vom FSJ hineingeblasen, obwohl die Beziehung null Zukunft hatte. Das Mädel leicht psychisch fertig. Die Familie ähnlich. Das große Ende kam, als ich rausfand, dass sie unter der Woche sich mit X und anderen Drogen vollpumpte und einen Zwangsentzug einging. Von einem auf den anderen Tag hingefahren, paar Std geredet, heimgefahren, aus die Maus. 

Nur 1 Jahr später lernte ich über AO ein anderes Mädel kennen. Different girl, same Shit. Alles passte. Anfangs. Nach ein paar Monaten sind wir abends in die Disco (beide House/Techno Geschmack) und sie pfeffert sich mit X um. Das wurde immer schlimmer, bis die vollkommen fertig nur noch zu Hause rumhing. Ihre Eltern waren 3/4 des Jahres im Ausland als Entwicklungshelfer und sie liessen ihre tochter praktisch "verkommen". Sie machte dann irgendwann schluß, weil ich ihr "helfen" wollte.

Aber in sowas gerät man nicht nur über Games.

Meine letzte Freundin hab ich z.B. über meinen Bekannten und Freundeskreis kennengelernt. Der Anfang war so toll und mhh fast schon perfekt, dass das Ende und der Anfang vom Ende um ein vielfaches schlimmer war. Sie verschwieg mir, dass sie in therapeutisher Behandlung ist wegen ihren Eltern. Ihr mutter Alkoholikerin, ihr Vater eigentlich ganz ok, aber total gleichgültig. Mitten in der Beziehung erhängt sich ihre Mutter. Sie vom nervlichen Kollaps. Trennung und ausziehen aus der gemeinsamen Wohnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die einen haben eben Glück mit Inetbeziehungen oder Bekanntschaften aus dem RL. Andere und da zähl ich mich auch dazu haben das Pech für wenig Geld gepachtet. Ich bin nun 27, seit knapp nem Jahr solo und komischerweise extrem glücklich darüber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das lustige ist jedoch, man selbst hält sich immer für Ok, normal und rational denkend. Aber im Endeffekt tut das eh jeder von sich denken. Und die Anzahl der "gestörten" Persönlichkeiten im Netz ist eh nur die Ausnahme. Es gibt im Netz, in WoW und anderen Gefilden immer Schweine, genauso wie in RL. Der anonymität halber findet man sie aber in den Weiten des Netzes einfach häufiger.

Ich kann denjenigen, die ihre Liebe im Netz gefunden haben, viel Glück für die Zukunft wünschen. Behandelt euch lieb. Nicht jeder hat das Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,


----------



## Technocrat (11. Mai 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Und kA- aber ist Zynisch nicht eher dieses "Etwas wichtiges humorvoll durch den Dreck ziehen"?



Nein. Hier mal kurz die Definition aus der Wikipedia, die ist sehr treffend:

Der Zynismus (griechisch &#954;&#965;&#957;&#953;&#963;&#956;&#972;&#962; kynismós wörtlich &#8222;die Hundigkeit&#8220; im Sinne von &#8222;Bissigkeit&#8220;, von &#954;&#973;&#969;&#957; kyon &#8222;der Hund&#8220 bezeichnete ursprünglich die Lebensanschauung der antiken Kyniker.

Heute bezeichnet man als Zynismus zum einen eine Haltung, die in (manchmal absichtlich) verletzender Weise die Wertvorstellungen anderer herabsetzt oder missachtet, und zum anderen auch eine Haltung, die moralische Werte grundsätzlich in Frage stellt (und sich darüber hinaus manchmal auch über sie lustig macht). Zynismus kann Folge und Anzeichen von Resignation sein. (Ein Zyniker ist jemand, der Ideale hat, aber zu wissen glaubt, dass sie nicht realisierbar sind.)

Zudem bezeichnet der Begriff Zynismus die zynische Äußerung selbst (z. B.: &#8222;Mit Zynismen reagieren.&#8220.

Zynismus wird oft fälschlich als Synonym zum Sarkasmus verwendet.


----------



## Esda (11. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Super in Aachen 1,24~
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wo? in Düren warens grad 1,26 aber ich bin Donnerstag nochmal im Kreis ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





btw, sollte man nichg eventuell einen 'Österreich/Schweiz/Deutschland ist doof/toll/teuer'-Thread aufmachen und hier beim Thema bleiben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (11. Mai 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> wo? in Düren warens grad 1,26 aber ich bin Donnerstag nochmal im Kreis ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


JET in Würselen kurz vorm Ortsausgang Richtung Aachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (11. Mai 2009)

hmk, das is mir dann doch zu weit weg von Baesweiler aus... ich probiers dann doch in Düren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und Aaaaaaaaargh, BTT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (11. Mai 2009)

Zum obersten Post auf der Seite:

Ich sehe das mitn Alter ähnlich. Man kann bei so nem Thema nicht ne Verallgemeinerung raushaun, vonwegen 16jährige wissen nicht was Liebe ist.

Ab wann kann man von richtiger Liebe reden?
Ist es mehr Liebe wenn ein 30jähriger ne 40jährige 2 Wochen lang kennt,
als dass eine 15jährige mit nem 17jährigen 2 Jahre zusammen ist?

Nein nein nein.. Liebe ist von Mensch zu Mensch verschieden.


----------



## Shjn (11. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Zum obersten Post auf der Seite:
> 
> Ich sehe das mitn Alter ähnlich. Man kann bei so nem Thema nicht ne Verallgemeinerung raushaun, vonwegen 16jährige wissen nicht was Liebe ist.
> 
> ...



geb ich dir komplett recht!

liebe ist nicht alltersbezogen. 

liebe ist leben! leben ist allgegenwärtig!


----------



## Drakonis (11. Mai 2009)

> Genauso wie ich.(bin 13)
> Und würde mir auch nie,so eine Freundin suchen.
> Auch nicht wenn ich 18 Jahre+ bin.



hoho, lol, ja. mit deinen 13 jahren (sure?) hast du natürlich schon den weitblick eines 30 oder 40jährigen, die lebenserfahrung usw.

bei manchen sachen sollte man sich einfach raus halten.

pass nur auf in 2 jahren, wenn du in den stimmbruch kommst und die haare an bisher unbekannten körperstellen wachsen, sieht dein weltbild ganz anders aus...


----------



## Howjin15 (11. Mai 2009)

Blackywulf schrieb:


> :F
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rofl O.o


----------



## Belphega (11. Mai 2009)

Drakonis,

ich bin mittlerweile ne Frau im Alter von knapp 20 Jahren.
Das ist ebenfalls noch sehr jung. Ich leb in ner sehr idyllischen und gut organisierten Beziehung und wenn alles klappt wie bisher, steht im September die Wohnung an.

Meine erste richtige Beziehung hab ich mit 14 Jahren geführt. Ich war früh in der Pubertät und hatte damals nen Freund der 17 war. Wir warn insgesamt 2 Jahre und 4 Monate zusammen, hatten gute und schlechte Zeiten, hatten kindische und ernste Situationen und hatten uns teilweise auch auf uns allein gestellt durchzukämpfen.
Auch wenn ich jung war, weiß ich dass es Liebe war. Schon in irgendeiner Weise anders als jetzt - aber es war definitiv Liebe. Wahrscheinlich intensiver als bei diversen prüden oder untreuen Ehepaaren Mitte 30/40/50.
Die Trennung war mit heftigem Herzschmerz verbunden, auch wenn ich diejenige war die sich getrennt hab. Das Trennen von den gemeinsamen Dingen war qualvoll und die Kennenlernphasen neuer Jungs war schwer.

Als Jugendliche kann man so einiges mitmachen. Da ist nicht alles lilablassblau zuckerschlecken.
Besonders weil man nicht ernst genommen wurde.
__

Ich bin froh dass ich damals die Erfahrungen so früh gemacht hab.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich dadurch in der jetzigen Zeit und in meinem jetzigen Alter eine weitaus reifere und erfahrenere Freundin bin.


----------



## Howjin15 (11. Mai 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> zu Howjin: Kerl sei bloß vorsichtig. Keine (vernünftige) Frau würde dir nach wenigen Stunden Ingamedaddeln ihre E-Mail Adresse verraten. Geschweige denn am 2. Tag overall dir Fotos schicken! Ich freu mich für dich, dass du so etwas wie Gefühle entwickelst, habe aber das Gefühl dass du in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft kräftig enttäuscht werden wirst. Das schaut irgendwie alles so aus als hätte das Mädel es drauf angelegt, *irgendwen* kennen lernen und du warst grad da. Spätestens wenn sie Geld für die Fahrkarte haben will werde bitte misstrauisch.
> ______



Doch sie hat mir Ihre E-Mail adresse verraten.... ich ahbe mitlerweile 9 bilde von ihr (jaja xD) aufm PC sie 5 xD (ich find keine guten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Und ich glaub nicht das sie die paar Euro von mir verlang für Fahrkarte O.o 

PS: Ich bin wieder da leute! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dürft aba weiterschreiben
PSS: An alle die ne "Negative" Nachricht geschirbene haben: Ín dem Treath gehts nit um mich heir eghts allgemein ums kennenlernen im WoW

Natürlich muss es nicht unbedingt der mensch hinterm PC sein von dem man dek er ist es aber ich bin mir da relativc sicher weilb ichz glaub nicht das sich 6 oder 7 leute die mühe geben 1 Reinzulegen... (sie hat mir ihre ganzen RL freunde vorgestell O.o nach 3 tagen ging mir das zu schnell was ich ihr natürlich gesagt habe ) Aber sie meint das wir sicher lange lange zeit gute "Freunde" bleiben! Nix von beziehung! FREUNDSCHAFT... außerdem wann hab ich was von beziehung mit ihr geschirben? O.o hab ich wat überlesen? wenn ja war hirn abwesend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AN Die die ihren Partner schon haben: Ich finds schön weil man begegnet sich ja auf lustigste art und weise...ob im Cafe, ICQ, WoW, am Bahnhof oder sonst wo! Es kann ÜBERALL passieren.... und die Entfernung ist meist nicht schlimm wozu gibts Züge? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder Flugzeuge? naja ok Züge sind billiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Howjin15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narena (11. Mai 2009)

Am 15.6. sind es bei mir und meiner Freundin 2 Jahre. Wir wohnen 306 km auseinander und sehen uns jedes WE. Entweder fährt sie zu mir oder ich zu ihr. Wir spielen nach wie vor WoW, wobei wir auch mal ein paar Monate Pause gemacht haben. WoW ist für uns die Möglichkeit unter der Woche was zusammen zu machen. An den Wochenenden spielen wir kein WoW, weil uns dazu die gemeinsame Zeit einfach zu schade ist. Nach ihrer Ausbildung wollen wir zusammen ziehen, aber dann werden wir vermutlich aufhören mit WoW oder auf ein Minimum reduzieren, da wir WoW zwar viel verdanken, da wir uns sonst nie kennengelernt hätte, aber wir WoW nicht zu unserem Lebensinhalt werden lassen wollen. Darüber hinaus wollen wir beide auch an unserer beruflichen Karriere weiter arbeiten. 

Wir haben uns eher durch Zufall in einem ZG Raid zu Classic Zeiten kennengelernt, in dem mich meine damalige Verlobte als Random eingeladen hatte, da ein DD abgesprungen war. Wir haben gemeinsame Interessen, Hobbies usw. erkannt und konnten einander gut zuhören vor allem, da wir beide in unseren bestehenden Beziehungen nicht glücklich waren und der eine oder andere Flirt kam von selbst. Gefunkt hat es, dann auf unserem G Treffen, wo sie dabei war. Ich holte sie vom Bahnhof, ab da auch ein weiterer G Mate mit dem selben Zug kam. Ich sah sie und war hin und weg. Dieser Zustand ist auch nach 2 Jahren immer noch so. Wenn Sie in meiner Nähe ist, dann habe ich Herzklopfen und kann jedes Mal kaum mein Glück fassen. Unsere damaligen G Mates sagten, dass sie es schon vor uns beiden wussten, dass es bei uns Knistert und Funkt. Sie haben recht behalten.

PS: Es kam keine Verlobte zu Schaden. Sie hat nur dass bekommen, was sie mir wochenlang meinte erfolgreich selbst zu verheimlichen. Nur dass ich es nicht verheimlicht habe, sondern mit Ihr Schluss gemacht habe.


----------



## Shjn (11. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> __
> 
> Ich bin froh dass ich damals die Erfahrungen so früh gemacht hab.
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich dadurch in der jetzigen Zeit und in meinem jetzigen Alter eine weitaus reifere und erfahrenere Freundin bin.



ich bin auch ungefähr in deinem alter. ich bin mit 18 schon vater geworden. in der jugend lebt man sich aus. jede erfahrung macht einen reicher und jede beziehung, auch wenn sie scheitert, hilft einem in der nächsten. 

also geb ich dir recht belphega das du bestimmt ne bessere freundin bist als wenn du das alles nicht durchgemacht hast.
btw nice mybuffedpicture!


----------



## Natsumee (11. Mai 2009)

Orkano schrieb:


> geb ich dir komplett recht!






Orkano schrieb:


> btw nice mybuffedpicture!




*hust* *hust* schleimer *hust*

^^


----------



## Howjin15 (11. Mai 2009)

Äh an die, die meinen müssen über Benzin zu reden: Was hat BENZIN mit PARTNERSCHAFT zu tun? Wenn ich noch 1 Wort über Benzinpreis in Österreich, Schweiz oder Deutschland (oder sonst ein land!!!) höre mach ich n Treath auf namens "Spritpreise" und hör mir viel "Sinnloser Treath" an also bitte verhinter dies indem ihr mit dem Benzin quatsch aufhört!


----------



## Belphega (11. Mai 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Doch sie hat mir Ihre E-Mail adresse verraten.... ich ahbe mitlerweile 9 bilde von ihr (jaja xD) aufm PC sie 5 xD (ich find keine guten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lieber Howjin15,

das Bildchen-schicken is ne richtig bekloppte Eigenschaft :}
Warum sollte man sich nach so kurzer Zeit Bilder schicken?
Ich mein, wenn man sich jetz vom Schreiben, vom TS oder von sonst was her sympathisch is und sich länger online kennt is man bestimmt neugierig wer dahintersteckt. Aber so? hm..

Weißt du, ich hab Mädchen auf meinem ersten Server beobachtet.
Wir hatten eine dabei, die in allen WoW-Foren und auf WoW-Faces halbnackte Bilder rumgespamt hat. Wen hats gewundert dass sie bald schon in der erfolgreichsten Raidgilde war, mitn ZG-Tiger und vollem T2?

Toll war der Tag, an dem "Sie" im TS war, normal hatte sie das Mikro immer gemuted weils angeblich tot war. An dem Tag war Voice Activation an. Also für ne Frau hatte sie ne ziemlich tiefe Stimme. Und "Harald" klang im TS wirklich nicht so sexy wie auf ihren Bildern.
__

Die RL-Mädels die Fotos verschickt habn warn auf nix andres aus. Nur Tittenbonus in WoW abholn.
Ich habs bei mir selber gemerkt. Ich hab immer nen männlichen Taurendudu gespielt, weil mir die weibchen nicht gefalln habn. Als meine Gilde im TS gemerkt hat dass ich ne Frau bin, flog unser zweiter Dudu irgendwie aus der Gilde und ich hab alle Items bekommen oO Nicht dass ich was dagegen hatte, aber darauf aus war ich nicht. Dass er gekickt wurde hab ich erst im Nachhinein erfahrn.

Frauen die schnell Fotos hergeben sind billig.
Die wolln etwas. Die wolln entweder bevorzugt werden oder was geschenkt bekommen, Komplimente hörn oder Männer bezirzen. Aber die wolln nicht lieb sein.


----------



## Belphega (11. Mai 2009)

thx aber auf dem pic war ich.. 16 oder so.
hab jetzn andres drin. eins vom nachn-aufstehn wo man nix erkennt. hehe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit 18 vater? uiuiui.. harte arbeit hm?


----------



## Spyflander (11. Mai 2009)

hm ich kenne zwar jemanden der seine große Liebe in WoW kennegelernt hat aber ich halte davon überhaupt nichts... ich will mit meiner Freundin kein wow zocken, sondern andere tolle sachen machen =)
Ich lerne Frauen lieber auf herkömliche weise kennen. Total breit inner dizze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Natürlich nicht! Einfach unter leute gehen und die richtige ansprechen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Mai 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Äh an die, die meinen müssen über Benzin zu reden: Was hat BENZIN mit PARTNERSCHAFT zu tun? Wenn ich noch 1 Wort über Benzinpreis in Österreich, Schweiz oder Deutschland (oder sonst ein land!!!) höre mach ich n Treath auf namens "Spritpreise" und hör mir viel "Sinnloser Treath" an also bitte verhinter dies indem ihr mit dem Benzin quatsch aufhört!



hatt viel mit einer Partnerscahft zu tun

den irgendwie muss man ja zum Partner kommen und wen man die priese weis kann man sich aussuchen was für ne freundin man will^^

deutsche = Spritkosten am teuersten^^


@Belphega warum wow spieler so abgehen wen sie ne frau treffen keine ahnung aber man muss nicht mal die frauen stimme hören oder photos haben nur das wissen reicht schon bei den meisten


----------



## Soraso (11. Mai 2009)

Hi,
ich denke dass es eine gute Möglichkeit ist seinen Partner zu finden. Immerhin teilt man sich ja schon einmal ein Hobby. Ich selbst kenne auch zwei Personen die bei WoW ihre große Liebe gefunden haben. Ob es was wird oder nicht, nun das kann man nicht wissen.


----------



## Mitzy (11. Mai 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Nein. Hier mal kurz die Definition aus der Wikipedia, die ist sehr treffend:
> 
> (...)



Bäh, auf Wikipedia kann jeder Horst was schreiben :/ Aber ich vertrau dir mal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Belphega schrieb:


> Zum obersten Post auf der Seite:
> 
> Ich sehe das mitn Alter ähnlich. Man kann bei so nem Thema nicht ne Verallgemeinerung raushaun, vonwegen 16jährige wissen nicht was Liebe ist.
> 
> ...



Liebe ist das, was man nicht sieht, und dennoch fühlt.
Liebe ist das, was zwei Menschen verbindet, ohne das sie etwas dagegen tun könnten.
Liebe ist das, was einen Menschen mehr zu setzt als jeder schlag.
Liebe ist das, wenn das Herz weint wenn die andere Person nicht da ist.

Liebe ist das Gefühl, welches du nicht verstehst, nicht beschrieben kannst und dennoch akzeptiert, weil du es dich glücklich macht.

Liebe ist immer dort zu finden, wo ein Mensch mit Herz ist. Jeder Mensch kennt die Liebe, und sei es auf noch so verschiedene Art und Weise. Viele verstecken Ihr Herz, doch die Liebe lässt sich nicht einsperren, denn sie lebt in dir, wie das Blut, welches dich durchströmt.

Das hat meine Mutter mal vor Jahren so zu mir gesagt.


----------



## Shjn (11. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> thx aber auf dem pic war ich.. 16 oder so.
> hab jetzn andres drin. eins vom nachn-aufstehn wo man nix erkennt. hehe
> 
> 
> ...


ja besonders wenn man von der mutter getrennt ist.


----------



## Belphega (11. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß auch nicht warum die so abgehn..
Ich mein, schalt den Fernseher an, da gibts eigentlich keinen Film mehr wo nicht mindestens eine nackte Frau drin vorkommt.. primitive Kerle..


----------



## Natsumee (11. Mai 2009)

Orkano schrieb:


> ja besonders wenn man von der mutter getrennt ist.



das doof

ist das normalerweise nicht andersrum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das der mann abhaut?^^

sicher gibt es filme wo keine nachten frauen drin vorkommen

Spongebob der Film!!!!!

gibts doch oder?^^


----------



## Howjin15 (11. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hatt viel mit einer Partnerscahft zu tun
> 
> den irgendwie muss man ja zum Partner kommen und wen man die priese weis kann man sich aussuchen was für ne freundin man will^^
> 
> deutsche = Spritkosten am teuersten^^




Wozu gibts Züge? 
A) billiger
 schneller (meist^^)
c) Es ist besser für die Umwelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (11. Mai 2009)

[/quote]


Liebe ist das, was man nicht sieht, und dennoch fühlt.
Liebe ist das, was zwei Menschen verbindet, ohne das sie etwas dagegen tun könnten.
Liebe ist das, was einen Menschen mehr zu setzt als jeder schlag.
Liebe ist das, wenn das Herz weint wenn die andere Person nicht da ist.

Liebe ist das Gefühl, welches du nicht verstehst, nicht beschrieben kannst und dennoch akzeptiert, weil du es dich glücklich macht.

Liebe ist immer dort zu finden, wo ein Mensch mit Herz ist. Jeder Mensch kennt die Liebe, und sei es auf noch so verschiedene Art und Weise. Viele verstecken Ihr Herz, doch die Liebe lässt sich nicht einsperren, denn sie lebt in dir, wie das Blut, welches dich durchströmt.

Das hat meine Mutter mal vor Jahren so zu mir gesagt.
[/quote]


Gute Mutter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gefällt mir der spruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shjn (11. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> das doof
> 
> ist das normalerweise nicht andersrum?
> 
> ...



der kleine ist eh bei ihr. und ich hab mich auch von ihr getrennt. aber nur weil sie mich 1,5monate mit meinem ehemaligen besten freund beschissen hat!


----------



## Natsumee (11. Mai 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Wozu gibts Züge?
> A) billiger
> schneller (meist^^)
> c) ah scheiße 1 grund gabs noch der mir grad entfallen ist -.- wenn er mir einfällt editier ich den hier rein
> ...




Billger? NEIN
Schneller? meistens NEIN


oke hab mal geschaut

mit meinem Auto bezahle ich ca 90 Euro Benzin, Der Zug würde 89 Euro kosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann fehlt noch der Bus was dann teurer wäre^^

die zeit phu wtf^^

Mit meinem Auto brauch ich ca 3 Stunden mit dem Zug mindestens 5 Stunden (je nach zug sogar 6 stunden)

also wie war das?^^


und noch zu erwähnen mein Auto sauft viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Mai 2009)

Orkano schrieb:


> der kleine ist eh bei ihr. und ich hab mich auch von ihr getrennt. aber nur weil sie mich 1,5monate mit meinem ehemaligen besten freund beschissen hat!



aso dachte du ziehst ihn auf und deine ex ist weg oder so halt falsch verstanden sry


----------



## Howjin15 (11. Mai 2009)

Orkano schrieb:


> der kleine ist eh bei ihr. und ich hab mich auch von ihr getrennt. aber nur weil sie mich 1,5monate mit meinem ehemaligen besten freund beschissen hat!




*tröst* 
*taschentücher rüberreich*


----------



## Drakonis (11. Mai 2009)

> Ich sehe das mitn Alter ähnlich. Man kann bei so nem Thema nicht ne Verallgemeinerung raushaun, vonwegen 16jährige wissen nicht was Liebe ist.
> 
> Ab wann kann man von richtiger Liebe reden?
> Ist es mehr Liebe wenn ein 30jähriger ne 40jährige 2 Wochen lang kennt,
> ...



ich habe nie gesagt, das ein 13 oder 16 jähriger nicht wissen kann was liebe ist, was herzschmerz ist, sehnsucht usw!

Du hast ja selber geschrieben, dass du mitlerweile 20 bist und durch deine Beziehung(en) deine erfahrung gemacht hast. und genau das ist der punkt. mit 13/16 hat man in der regel keine über jahre reichende beziehungserfahrung, mit zusammenwohnen, den altag meistern usw.
in dem alter ist man noch nen halbes kind mit idealisierten vorstellungen usw.

statistisch gesehen ist es doch so, dass erst nach 2 jahren die hormonelle verliebtheit schwindet und man dann erst sieht, wie man zusammenpasst und miteinander auskommt. die dauer des prozesses nimmt i.d.r. mit steigendem alter aufgrund der lebenserfahrung ab.

und klar, die liebe zwischen z.b. 2 ü30 ist auf jeden fall anders als die zwischen teenies, aufgrund der erfahrungen vorangegangener beziehungen, prägungen und einer gewissenen voreingenommenheit...


----------



## Howjin15 (11. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Billger? NEIN
> Schneller? meistens NEIN
> 
> 
> ...



Naja ich finds billiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 --> Unter 26 Karte von ÖBB ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn du durchgehenden Zug hast gehst schneller und in Ferien Stau auf A-Bahn is au net so schnön, in der stadt/ort kann dich ja dann die freundin/der freund abholen ob mit eltern oder selber xD
Zu C fällt dir nix ein gell? weil C Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (11. Mai 2009)

@ ALL!



Hätt nie gedacht das sich der Treath gut entwickelt und 10+ Seiten hat (mal abgesehn von den 2 Seiten Benzin gequatsche -.-)  



Wünsche Weiterhin viel Spaß beim reinschreiebn hier gehe ma Farmen hab keine Kohle O.o 



LG Howjin15! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Mai 2009)

sry hab c nicht gesehen^^

ob es umweltfreundlicher ist keine Ahnung wen ich Zug fahre klaue ich einem vllt den letzten zugplatz (also wegen resservierung beim ICE ) und der nimmt dann das auto^^

also ich muss 350 Km fahren und über die grenze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wäre es nur in der schweiz wäre zug sicher billiger^^ aber da ich nach deutschland muss habe ich da keine ermässigung und so^^


----------



## Shjn (11. Mai 2009)

/mag auch farmen/

bin in arbeit. und gelangweilt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Mai 2009)

so ist das leben

lebt man zum arbeiten oder arbeitet man zum leben?^^


1 stunde 18 min


----------



## Drakonis (11. Mai 2009)

> Wozu gibts Züge?
> A) billiger
> schneller (meist^^)
> c) Es ist besser für die Umwelt



a. kommt aufs auto drauf an und wie man damit fährt, in der regel nicht. (bußgeld incomming)
b. never niemals. auto ist immer schneller (ice direktverbindugn mal ausgenommen), der weg zum und vom bahnhof, umsteigen und die lahme zuggeschwindigkeit.
c. drauf geschi...

d. mit pkw ist man flexibel und unabhängig.


----------



## Therendor (11. Mai 2009)

VallovShatt schrieb:


> Von Internetliebeleien halte ich überhaupt nix.



Das seh ich genauso, habe sowas selber durch und fand es war die größte Pleite meines Lebens! , bin was das Thema Liebe angeht sowieso etwas verbittert, was meine Reaktion auf ein solches Thema wie hier sowieso sehr negativ beeinflusst, da ich nie große Erfolge in der Liebe erfahren musste.

Aber denke auch  das es hier und da Ausnahmen geben mag. Aber im großen und ganzen halt ich ma so garnix davon, ich will meinen Partner so oft wie möglich sehen, sie neber mir sitzen haben und es einfach genießen. Wenn jemand 500km von mir wegwohnt würde ich daran kaputt gehen.

Ich spiele wirklich gern WoW, aber nich um in der Hoffnung zu sein das ich irgendwann die Liebe meines Lebens zu finden, finde dafür ist das Reallife zuständig.

WoW ist und bleibt ein Spiel, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Was die pubertären Teenis aus diesem Thread hier angeht, hoff ich für euch das ihr nich in sone miese Falle wie ich tappt. Weil sowas passiert auch oft genug. 
Also habt n bisschen Vorsicht, und versucht hin und wieder die rosarote Brille abzunehmen, und mal klare Gedanken zu fassen.
Versucht einfach nich den selben Fehler wie ich zu machen
(Gutgemeinter Tipp) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shjn (11. Mai 2009)

ich arbeite fürs mich selbst. damit ich mir sachen leisten kann und mir träume erfüllen kann. derzeit halt flugtickets to england alle 2weeks


----------



## Belphega (11. Mai 2009)

World of Lovecraft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shjn (11. Mai 2009)

is doch auch was feines.
grad in solch einem spiel sollte die liebe und freundschaft nicht zu kurz kommen!


----------



## Grimdhoul (11. Mai 2009)

Orkano schrieb:


> ja besonders wenn man von der mutter getrennt ist.




oh ja das kenn ich, bin selbst als junger Vater (22 war ich damals, ist aber schon 12 Jahre her) und jedes mal ists schwieriger die "kleine" wieder zur Mutter zu bringen.. ich kann dir das leider gut nachempfinden!


----------



## Düddi (12. Mai 2009)

aber wie erklärt man dem Partner das man nur Angst hatte. Wir haben schon so viel zusammen durch gemacht  und  der Satz  von mir  # ich kann irgendwie nicht glauben das du wirklich zu mir ziehst # soll alles kaputt gemacht haben?  ich versteh es nicht...   ich bin mittlerweile 31 Jahre alt. Aber ich weiss nicht, ich dachte immer ich habe genug Lebenserfahrung aber man fühlt sich doch in der Liebe immer wieder hilflos  egal wie alt man ist.


----------



## Love-Coast (12. Mai 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> So hier ist meine geschichte! Eure könnt irh auch schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hey Howjin,

das klingt alles ziemlich super und toll aber pass auf das du damit nicht auf die Fresse fliegst (ist nicht böse gemeint). Mach lieber erstmal deine Erfahrungen und schwärme dann wenn du noch was zu schwärmen hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kenne auch schon so einige Menschen die sich dann RL getroffen haben und zusammengekommen sind. Manchmal hat man halt Glück und es passt.


----------



## Mitzy (12. Mai 2009)

Düddi schrieb:


> aber wie erklärt man dem Partner das man nur Angst hatte. Wir haben schon so viel zusammen durch gemacht  und  der Satz  von mir  # ich kann irgendwie nicht glauben das du wirklich zu mir ziehst # soll alles kaputt gemacht haben?  ich versteh es nicht...   ich bin mittlerweile 31 Jahre alt. Aber ich weiss nicht, ich dachte immer ich habe genug Lebenserfahrung aber man fühlt sich doch in der Liebe immer wieder hilflos  egal wie alt man ist.



Lass dein Herz sprechen, so blöd es sich auch anhören mag. Ich bin mit frischen (und endlichen...) 18 Jahren zwar noch ein relativer Jungspund, aber ich erdreiste mir einfach mal, dir den Rat zu geben, den ich mal von meiner Oma (Oma ist die beste, wuhu *schmunzel*) gehört habe.
Das der Satz alles kaputt gemacht haben soll, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen- war es evtl. was anderes? Irgendeine Kleinigkeit?


----------



## Super PePe (12. Mai 2009)

verwechselt bitte lieben nicht mit verliebt sein


----------



## Fauzi (12. Mai 2009)

/dickesfettessign...
Und bewahrt immer kühlen Kopf ;-)


----------



## s1l3n0z (12. Mai 2009)

Ob es dir Person fürs Leben wird lernst du wirklich erst, wenn du auch zusammen wohnst. Ich dachte immer, im Internet (speziell im WoW) willst du kein Mädel kennenlernen und Fernbeziehung soweiso nicht. Gekommen ist dann doch alles anders, da ich ein Mädel, das ich von der Stimme recht nett fand und da grade eine Woche kannte, zu meinem Geburtstag eingeladen habe. Ein paar Gildenkollegen aus ihrer Ecke haben sie mitgenommen ...

An dem Abend hat es dann mächtig gefunkt und die 140 km waren jetzt auch nicht die Welt ... also hab wir beide es einfach mal laufen lassen. Das war vor fast 3 Jahren. Ich hab da WoW komplett geschmissen um genug Zeit für sie zu haben. 20 Monate später sind wir dann zusammengezogen, weil sie in meiner Nähe Arbeit gefunden hat. Da dachte ich auch, das könnte was sehr langes werden. Seit einer Woche sind wir getrennt ...

Man muss halt Erfahrungen sammeln im Leben und oft sind sie halt schmerzhaft ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düddi (12. Mai 2009)

Wir wollten wie gesagt in 10 Wochen zusammen ziehen da wir fast 500 km getrennt voneinander sind. Er musste aber schon jetzt aus seiner Wohnung raus die er bis zuletzt mit seinem bruder geteilt hat. Erst wollte er direkt zu mir ziehen aber dann plötzlich sagte er er nimt sich erst für 3 monate bei sich ne wohnung was ich schon komisch fand. Dann plötzlich erzählte er mir das er streichen will in seiner neuen Wohnung  und sich Möbel ausgesucht hat die mir eh nicht gefallen würde. Da wurde ich halt immer skeptischer  und sagte halt ich könne mir halt nicht vorstellen das er dann zu mir ziehen will. und jetzt ist alles vorbei  weil ich kein Vertrauen hatte,. Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Sir Wagi (12. Mai 2009)

Hmm ... Also ich hab vor Jahren mal ´ne Frau im Internet kennengelernt ... Wir waren zwar kanpp 2 Jahre zusammen, aber es is so ziemlich alles in die Hose gegangen, was in die Hose gehen kann und nun bin ich verdammt froh, dass ich sie los bin ...

Mit meiner jetzigen Freundin bin ich seit etwas über 2 Jahren zusammen, die hab ich im RL kennengelernt ...

Sie hasste Rollenspiele und "Fantasy-Mist" ... Aber irgendwann fings an ... Sie is mit meinen Bankchars in die weite Welt hinausgezogen ... Und nun is einer meiner Bankchars keiner mehr, sondern eine epicbestückte Heilschamanin ...
Und meine Perle daddelt mit voller Begeisterung ^^


----------



## Dranay (12. Mai 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed-user!
> 
> Manche leute kennen hier sicher das Buffed magazin, in diesem werden ja immer WoW Spielende partner (letze ausgabe: WoW Familie) vorgestellt, sie sich vielleicht sogar über WoW kennengelernt haben.
> 
> ...





Hey mein Freund^^

Ersteinmal Glückwunsch zu deiner Süßen und natürlich viel Erfolg euch Beiden.

In der Vergangenheit hatte ich schon recht viele Frauen über WoW oder andere Games kennengelernt. Leider war meist das Problem, dass man mehrere hundert Kilometer auseinander wohnt. Sicherlich gibt es Fernbeziehungen und so, aber das ist nicht wirklich meins.

Solang dir das aber nichts ausmacht, ist doch alles super^^ Einen Tip gebe ich dir und allen Andern noch. Pass auf, dass du dich in nichts verrennst. Es ist schnell geschehen, dass dir ein tödlicher Mix aus Hormonen und Glücksgefühlen das Hirn fritieren und du am Rad drehst. Immer cool bleiben und nachdenken, dann wird das schon.


Ich persönlich finds, wie man ja unschwer erkennen kann, ok über ein Spiel wie WoW einen Parter zu finden. Jedoch spiele ich nicht mit diesem Hintergedanken.
Wenn ich eine kennenlerne ist es ok und wenn nicht auch. Schließlich gibts massig nette Girls in der Disco in meiner Nähe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit:



> Düddi
> Wir wollten wie gesagt in 10 Wochen zusammen ziehen da wir fast 500 km getrennt voneinander sind. Er musste aber schon jetzt aus seiner Wohnung raus die er bis zuletzt mit seinem bruder geteilt hat. Erst wollte er direkt zu mir ziehen aber dann plötzlich sagte er er nimt sich erst für 3 monate bei sich ne wohnung was ich schon komisch fand. Dann plötzlich erzählte er mir das er streichen will in seiner neuen Wohnung und sich Möbel ausgesucht hat die mir eh nicht gefallen würde. Da wurde ich halt immer skeptischer und sagte halt ich könne mir halt nicht vorstellen das er dann zu mir ziehen will. und jetzt ist alles vorbei weil ich kein Vertrauen hatte,. Was meint ihr dazu?




Mhhh hört sich ganz ehrlich nicht danach an, als wolle er noch zu dir ziehen oder hätte noch Interesse an dir. Vielleicht is es aber auch so, dass er will, dass du zu ihm ziehst? Ka. 
Aber mach dir nix draus, es gibt viele viele viele andere tolle Kerle da draußen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Indriel (12. Mai 2009)

Hm... ich habe auch mal jemanden durch's Internet kennengelernt und war dann mit ihm 1 Jahr zusammen und hab ihn auch oefters besucht gehabt aber so richtig ist da nie was draus geworden... muss aber dazu sagen das ich in Irland lebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gurndsaetzlich halte ich es aber schon fuer moeglich das man jemanden durch das Internet (sei es durch Spiele, Chatrooms oder sonst was) kennenlernen kann und lieben.


----------



## Shrukan (12. Mai 2009)

wenn mir hier ein Typ erzählt er hätte noch nie in WoW irgendwie geflirtet dem glaub ich nicht ^^

Ich erinner mich noch an Classic-Zeiten wo Nachtelfinnen noch die Schönheiten waren.
Da hat ein neuer Raidmember eine Nachtelfe mit /emotes geschmeichelt usw.
Am Ende kam im Ts:"Ich glaube du baggerst den Falschen an"

Er war natürlich ein Mann ^^


Frauen haben es da schwerer wie ich find, also Frauenstimme im Ts und schon gibts Whispers ohne Ende.
Man wird sie auch nicht wirklich los, außer man schmeißt sie auf /ignore ^^


----------



## Mitzy (12. Mai 2009)

Düddi schrieb:


> Wir wollten wie gesagt in 10 Wochen zusammen ziehen da wir fast 500 km getrennt voneinander sind. Er musste aber schon jetzt aus seiner Wohnung raus die er bis zuletzt mit seinem bruder geteilt hat. Erst wollte er direkt zu mir ziehen aber dann plötzlich sagte er er nimt sich erst für 3 monate bei sich ne wohnung was ich schon komisch fand. Dann plötzlich erzählte er mir das er streichen will in seiner neuen Wohnung  und sich Möbel ausgesucht hat die mir eh nicht gefallen würde. Da wurde ich halt immer skeptischer  und sagte halt ich könne mir halt nicht vorstellen das er dann zu mir ziehen will. und jetzt ist alles vorbei  weil ich kein Vertrauen hatte,. Was meint ihr dazu?



Da muss ich Dranay zustimmen- es scheint, als ob er kein großes INteresse mehr an dir hat.
Meine Freundin und ich wohnen leider satte 600km auseinander. Zu wem wir ziehen, wissen wir noch nicht. Mit meinen frischen 18 Jahren wohne ich bei meiner Mutter und spiel Teil Ernährer.
So hart es sich wohl anhören mag- such dir vllt. jmd. anderes. Aber warte damit erstmal, ich denke, nachdenken und das Single sein genießen ist auch gut.

Versuch, dass positive zu sehen, so blöd es klingen mag.


@Indriel: Irland- leben da nich auch die Blizzard Mitarbeiter? Auf Ihn! *gg*


----------



## Lisii (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

"WoW-Liebe" gibt es ja auf jeden Fall. Ich habe meinen Ex auch so kennengelernt gehabt. Es ist eher die Frage, ob man mit so einer Beziehung klarkommt.
Mein Ex und ich hatten erst fast 1 Jahr lang nur miteinander gespielt bis wir uns dann zum ersten Mal getroffen haben und uns verliebt haben. Ich war 17, er 21. Am Anfang hat das mit der dauerhaften Trennung auch ganz gut geklappt aber irgendwann bin ich plötzlich doch nich mehr mit der Situation klar gekommen.

Wenn es mir schlecht ging, konnte ich nicht einfach zu ihn hin und mich in die Arme nehmen lassen etc. Und dann fing er an davon zu reden, wenn er seine Ausbildung fertig hat etc. zieht er zu mir in die Nähe. Bei sich würde er wohl eh keinen Job finden.
Und das war der Punkt, an dem ich mich entgültig von ihm getrennt habe, obwohl ich ihn noch immer mochte. Ich lass doch niemanden 400 km mit dann mittlerweile 18 zu mir ziehen. Das hatte mir was zu ehr von Wir-haben-uns-immer-lieb-und-bleiben-auf-ewig-zusammen. Es sollte ja zwar so sein, aber mir war das zu entgültig. Selbst wenn irgendwann keine Liebe mehr da gewesen wäre, ich hätte mich nie von dem Trennen können ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben. Er hätte ja schließlich für mich sein altes Leben aufgegeben.

Da konnte ich einfach nicht mehr mit weiterleben und habe mit ihm darüber gesprochen und Schluss gemacht. Und mittlerweile sieht er das sogar ähnlich wie ich. Nach einer angemessen Trennungsphase konnten wir miteinander reden und sind wieder ganz gute Freunde geworden.


----------



## Shrukan (12. Mai 2009)

Lisii schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> "WoW-Liebe" gibt es ja auf jeden Fall. Ich habe meinen Ex auch so kennengelernt gehabt. Es ist eher die Frage, ob man mit so einer Beziehung klarkommt.
> Mein Ex und ich hatten erst fast 1 Jahr lang nur miteinander gespielt bis wir uns dann zum ersten Mal getroffen haben und uns verliebt haben. Ich war 17, er 21. Am Anfang hat das mit der dauerhaften Trennung auch ganz gut geklappt aber irgendwann bin ich plötzlich doch nich mehr mit der Situation klar gekommen.
> ...



Jo das dumme mit dieser Distanz...
Ich könnte so was eigentlich nicht führen... 

Irgendwie so oberflächlich teilweise, weil da kaum Gefühle per Gestik, Mimik da sind.
Sei es ein Lächeln vom "Schatz" oder eine Umarmung, trösten usw.. das gibts ja nicht.

Und ich denke du hast das Richtige gemacht, ihr seid beide noch ziemlich jung und mit 18 zu dir, das hätte umgekehrt sicher besser geklappt ;>


----------



## Dranay (12. Mai 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> @Indriel: Irland- leben da nich auch die Blizzard Mitarbeiter? Auf Ihn! *gg*



Shit - ich bin en Kerl T__T


Aber ich muss mich deiner Meinung anschließen, erstmal abwarten und sich auch nicht unnötig in eine neue Beziehung stürtzen.
Oftmals machen Leute den Fehler und suchen sich eine/n Neue/n, um die alte Geschichte zu vergessen. Im Endeffekt wollen sie aber dann doch nur einen "Ersatz" für das Gescheiterte und die Beziehung wird ebenso den Bach runter gehen, da man halt nicht das bekommt, was man eigentlich möchte.





Lisii schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> "WoW-Liebe" gibt es ja auf jeden Fall. Ich habe meinen Ex auch so kennengelernt gehabt. Es ist eher die Frage, ob man mit so einer Beziehung klarkommt.
> Mein Ex und ich hatten erst fast 1 Jahr lang nur miteinander gespielt bis wir uns dann zum ersten Mal getroffen haben und uns verliebt haben. Ich war 17, er 21. Am Anfang hat das mit der dauerhaften Trennung auch ganz gut geklappt aber irgendwann bin ich plötzlich doch nich mehr mit der Situation klar gekommen.
> ...




Puh, sag das mal meiner Ex. Wegen der bin ich 250km umgezogen. Für mich kein Problem, da mich an meiner alten Gegend eh nix gehalten hatte.
Aber was ich im Laufe der Zeit merkte war, dass sie andern Leuten, die wildfremd waren, mehr vertraute, als mir. Ich mein, wenn ein Typ oder eine Frau für einen sein ganzes Leben umkrempelt und durch halb Deutschland zieht, nur um da zu sein, dann sollte man der Person doch vertrauen - oder sehe ich da was falsch?

Das mit der Nähe ist bei mir auch so ein Ding. Ich dachte schon mehrmals, ich komme damit klar. Aber nach einiger Zeit und lieterweise Glückshormonen in meinem kleinen Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dreh ich irgendwie durch. Dann will ich bei ihr sein, mach mir Sorgen und denke noch mehr an sie, als ichs eh schon tue. Darum pass ich halt auch auf, dass ich mich nicht unbedingt in eine Frau ausm andern Ende von Deutschland oder der Welt verliebe - blöderweise funktioniert das nicht ganz so gut xD


----------



## Belphega (12. Mai 2009)

@Düddi:

Ganz ehrlich, sei froh dass du den Kerl los bist.
Wenn ein glückliches Paar in 10 Wochen zusammenziehn will, kauft man sich nicht noch extra ne neue Einrichtung. Zudem es mich wundert dass er eben mal für 3 Monate nen Mietvertrag bekommt, wo doch 99% aller Wohnungen ne Mindestvertragsdauer von 1-2 Jahren voraussetzen. Zudem ist es in der momentanigen Wirtschaftslage nicht einfach so schnell ne Wohnung zu finden.

Zudem kommt noch - wenn ich jetzt ausziehn müsste und ich hätt vor in 10 Wochen mit meinem Freund zusammenzuziehn - dann würd ich doch alles  gotterdenkliche machen um schon früher mit ihm zusammenziehn zu können. Extra ne Übergangswohnung suchen is doch scheiße.

Mein Freund und ich ziehn - wenn alles passt - Ende des Jahres zusammen. Er hat jetz schon damit angefangen das ganze Zeug auszumisten, Dinge wegzuwerfen die er definitiv nichtmehr braucht und teilweise berechnet wie er was in die neue Wohnung transportiern kann. Und bei uns dauerts noch fast ein halbes Jahr.

Wir fangen auch jetzt schon damit an, diverse Läden zu durchstöbern und nachzusehn welche Einrichtung passend wäre. Dabei wissen wir noch nichtmal die Größe der Wohnung.

Dein Exfreund is einfach ein mieser Kerl.
Ich wünsch dir echt nen guten Kerl der sich richtig ins Zeug legt um dich glücklich zu machn.


----------



## Lokibu (12. Mai 2009)

Also ich bin eher von der Generation die den Beginn des Internets mitbekommen hat. Früher hat man noch gedacht, kennenlernen übers Internet machen nur sehr kommische Leute und Freaks.

Inzwischen kann man sagen, dass das Internet genau wie Disco etc ein normaler Treffpunkt für Pärchen geworden ist. WoW bildet da keine Ausnahme. Insbesondere weil man dann mit Leuten zusammenkommt, die das gleiche Interesse zumindest in einem Punkt zeigen. 

Solange die Beziehung auch ins Reallife übergreift ist das doch ne nette Sache.


----------



## Dranay (12. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> @Düddi:
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, sei froh dass du den Kerl los bist.
> Wenn ein glückliches Paar in 10 Wochen zusammenziehn will, kauft man sich nicht noch extra ne neue Einrichtung. Zudem es mich wundert dass er eben mal für 3 Monate nen Mietvertrag bekommt, wo doch 99% aller Wohnungen ne Mindestvertragsdauer von 1-2 Jahren voraussetzen. Zudem ist es in der momentanigen Wirtschaftslage nicht einfach so schnell ne Wohnung zu finden.
> ...



Kann ich zu 100% nur zustimmen.

Ich musste damals auch ca. ein halbes Jahr lang nach einer Wohnung hier suchen und auch als ich aus meinem Elternhaus nur in die Nachbarstadt ziehen wollte, dauerte es fast 4 Monate, um eine geeignete Wohnung zu finden.

Darüber hinaus kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, wie er das bezahlen möchte. Erst eine "Übergangswohnung" + Umzug + Renovierung + Möbel und dann will er sich bei dir noch eine Wohnung suchen + die ganzen eben genannten Sachen? Sehr unwahrscheinlich. Aber wie gesagt, ich kenne ihn und seine Verhältnisse nicht.

Und ja, such dir einen, der weiß dass du für ihn alles auf der Welt bist und der den ganzen verdammten Kosmus um dich dreht und nicht um sich selbst.


----------



## Benefit (12. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> @Düddi:
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, sei froh dass du den Kerl los bist.
> Wenn ein glückliches Paar in 10 Wochen zusammenziehn will, kauft man sich nicht noch extra ne neue Einrichtung. Zudem es mich wundert dass er eben mal für 3 Monate nen Mietvertrag bekommt, wo doch 99% aller Wohnungen ne Mindestvertragsdauer von 1-2 Jahren voraussetzen. Zudem ist es in der momentanigen Wirtschaftslage nicht einfach so schnell ne Wohnung zu finden.
> ...



./sign

Ein auszug aus den Lyrics von Dynamite Deluxe - Mach Schluss:

Du solltest Schluß machen, obwohl ihr euch blendend versteht aber
wenn dieser Typ aussieht, als sei er von einem fremden Planet,
sein Outfit darauf schließen läßt, daß dieser weit hinterm Mond ist,
aber du denkst, daß du - weil er verloren wirkt - Finderlohn kriegst.
Du weißt, es ist Zeit, die Beziehung zu beenden, wenn’s so weit ist,
daß du immer auf den gleichen Kleinigkeiten rumreitest,
dich ständig streitest, aber verzeihst, obwohl du sogar weißt,
der ganze Streße für so’n klein’ Scheiß ist ein zu großer Preis.
Du solltest Schluß machen, wenn du neben deinem Freund liegst,
gern Sex hättest und er sich unter der Decke einen wichst.
Mach Schluß, wenn ihr die Gegenwart verdrängt wegen der Vergangenheit,
mach Schluß, wenn er in Urlaub nach Dänemark mit ‘nem Mann reist.
Mach Schluß ganz ohne Grund, nur weil alle jetzt darüber reden,
oder du findst ‘n Grund, denn dies Lied hier bringt dich zum Überlegen.
Und sag auch all deinen Freundinnen, daß sie Schluß machen sollen
bevor die Eulen sich vor Frustration noch Schußwaffen holen.
Denn es gibt nun mal Fälle, in denen Menschen nicht zusammenpassen.
Deshalb sag ich: Schluß mit all den krampfhaften Bekanntschaften,
Beziehungen und Ehen, ich will sowas nicht seh’n.
Denn es gibt eine simple Lösung für dieses große Problem:
Mach einfach Schluß, Muddi!

Einfach Köstlich!

Mfg, Benefit

ps.: Liebe wird überbewertet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suki2000 (12. Mai 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed-user!
> 
> Manche leute kennen hier sicher das Buffed magazin, in diesem werden ja immer WoW Spielende partner (letze ausgabe: WoW Familie) vorgestellt, sie sich vielleicht sogar über WoW kennengelernt haben.
> 
> ...





Hihi bei mir ist es so ich kenne mein Schatz aus WoW ( schonseit fast 3 Jahren lediglich Freunde auf der Fliste seit knapp 4 Monaten nun ein Paar^^). Ich kannte ihn damals schon er hat mir viel geholfen u. mich auch umschwärmt nur hab ich ihn immer abblitzen lassen und meinte er darf nur mit mein Hund kuscheln,naja und was nun 2 1/2 Jahre später hats klick gemacht (endgültig ) bei uns beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.s: WoW die Pärchenschmiede^^


----------



## Belphega (12. Mai 2009)

Benefit schrieb:


> ps.: Liebe wird überbewertet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dummes Geschwätz (:
Kann nur von Menschen kommen die nie wirklich geliebt haben.


----------



## Salveri (12. Mai 2009)

Hmm.. ich hab meine Freundin in wow verloren, zählt das auch ?


----------



## Shrukan (12. Mai 2009)

Salveri schrieb:


> Hmm.. ich hab meine Freundin in wow verloren, zählt das auch ?



Gibts halt auch, leider...


----------



## Benefit (12. Mai 2009)

Salveri schrieb:


> Hmm.. ich hab meine Freundin in wow verloren, zählt das auch ?



Wenn sie glaubt das sie es bei jemand anderem besser hat als bei
dir dann lass sie gehen und such dir ne neue zum glücklich machen
und schwupps wirste auch gleich wieder glücklicher wirst sehen...

Der Thread mutiert zum Doktor Sommer Team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*

Mfg, Benefit


----------



## Mitzy (12. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Dummes Geschwätz (:
> Kann nur von Menschen kommen die nie wirklich geliebt haben.



Naja, im Prinzip wird Liebe in unserer Gesellschaft überbewertet. Mein Stiefvater hat als Beispiel immer darüber geklagt, dass meine Schwester dauernd ´nen Kerl abschleppt, ich hingegen keine Freundin habe/ hatte. Irgendwann hat er mich Zwangsverkuppelt, um sein "Ansehen" zu verbessern.

Liebe wird überbewertet, genauso wie es überbewertet wird, dass man unbedingt am WE feiern und saufen muss (hab ich nie getan und es auch nicht vor, wenn ich ehrlich bin), da es ja „freakig“ ist, wenn man am WE zu Hause rumhängt- oder nicht irgendwo besoffen in der Ecke liegt (sinngemäßes Zitat eines ehemaligen Klassenkameraden’ von mir- achja, der macht nu eine Ausbildung zum Polizisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer sich da mal nich sicher fühlt…).

@Benefit: Solange keiner Fragen stellt aka "Ich hatte gestern CyberS** mit meiner Freundin und habe nun Angst, da wir es richtig gemacht haben, dass sie Schwanger wird- werde ich nun Vater? Ich will es nicht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## Shrukan (12. Mai 2009)

Benefit schrieb:


> Der Thread mutiert zum Doktor Sommer Team
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehe ich auch so ^^


----------



## Shrukan (12. Mai 2009)

Benefit schrieb:


> Der Thread mutiert zum Doktor Sommer Team
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehe ich auch so ^^


----------



## Dranay (12. Mai 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Naja, im Prinzip wird Liebe in unserer Gesellschaft überbewertet. Mein Stiefvater hat als Beispiel immer darüber geklagt, dass meine Schwester dauernd ´nen Kerl abschleppt, ich hingegen keine Freundin habe/ hatte. Irgendwann hat er mich Zwangsverkuppelt, um sein "Ansehen" zu verbessern.
> 
> Liebe wird überbewertet, genauso wie es überbewertet wird, dass man unbedingt am WE feiern und saufen muss (hab ich nie getan und es auch nicht vor, wenn ich ehrlich bin), da es ja „freakig“ ist, wenn man am WE zu Hause rumhängt- oder nicht irgendwo besoffen in der Ecke liegt (sinngemäßes Zitat eines ehemaligen Klassenkameraden’ von mir- achja, der macht nu eine Ausbildung zum Polizisten
> 
> ...




In deinem Beispiel mit deinem Stievfater gehts nicht um Liebe, sondern darum, dass er die Befürchtung hat, dass du ein Weichei bist und du keine Frauen aufreißen kannst.

Bitte versteh das nicht falsch! Ich denke nicht, dass du ein Weichei bist, es ist lediglich die Denkweise die dahinter steckt.
Bei den meisten Leuten aus der Generation unserer Väter/Stiefväter ist es nunmal "männlich" ein Chicksterminator zu sein und ist man das nicht, dann wird man als Flasche abgestempelt. Dinge wie das Frauen auch Gefühle haben oder zu mehr da sind als "Sex" und "Putzen" und "Kinderbehüten" gibts leider in den Köpfen vieler Leute nicht.

Es ist einfach eine (ver)alte(te) Denkweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich persönlich bin auch kein Womanizer, brauch ich auch garnicht. Mir kommts viel mehr drauf an, dass alles passt, dass wir uns vertrauen, Spaß haben und glücklich sind. Als dass ich alle paar Wochen irgend eine abschleppe.


Wegen dem wochendlichen Besäufniss... sorry, aber wer meint er muss jede Woche hacke dicht sein, der spinnt. Ich hab die Zeit auch hinter mir, wobei ich aber nie Komasaufen gemacht hab. Nur irgendwann dachte ich mal drüber nach "Alter, was hast du davon eigentlich?". Und naja, wenn ich "cool" sein will, dann mach ich das auf einer anderen Ebene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur das verstehen die Meisten leider nicht.


Liebe ist nicht überberwertet, Liebe versetzt Berge und dreht den Kosmus in eine andere orbitale Umlaufbahn!


----------



## Lisii (12. Mai 2009)

Dranay schrieb:


> Shit - ich bin en Kerl T__T
> 
> 
> Aber ich muss mich deiner Meinung anschließen, erstmal abwarten und sich auch nicht unnötig in eine neue Beziehung stürtzen.
> ...



Ja, ich hab selbst gemerkt, dass man sich über's Internet manchmal viel schneller dieses Verliebheitsgefühl aufbaut. Bei mir ist das jedenfalls so. Ich finde es jeden Tag auf's neue Unglaublich, dass man mit Männern wirklich reden kann. Ich hab mich schon mit einigen Freunden aus WoW in RL getroffen, egal ob männlich oder weiblich. Und man muss ja nun leider sagen, dass man da meistens etwas vorgesetzt bekommt was man gar nicht haben wollte. 
Viele Menschen trauen sich über das virtuelle einfach viel mehr als in RL. 
Da bleibt es meistens schon am gesprächsthema hängen, was sonst eigentlich genau das ist, was man doch an dem Menschen so toll fand. Und gerade das fand man ja soooo toll. Und weil man das soooo toll fand hat man sich verliebt. 
Ich hatte mir sogar vorgenommen, dass ich die Leute einfach nicht mehr RL treffe, damit ich nicht so enttäuscht bin aber das kann ich dann doch wieder einfach nicht einhalten. Ich bin immer so neugierig mit wem ich denn da so viel und gut reden und lachen kann.


----------



## Ilunadin (12. Mai 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> achja und zu freundin in rl finden: ich hätt ja eine wenn ich nicht zu feig währe sie zu fragen (die in der schule)



Fragen...Mehr als ne Gesichtsklatsche kannset nicht bekommen,und sowas musst du als Kerl vertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So ist unser Leben und wird es bleiben ;P(Wäre ja sonst auch irgendwie langweilig,wenn's zu einfach wäre)


Zum Thema:
Also ich persönliche denke zwar schon,dass man wen findet bei dem die Chemie stimmt,aber  die GAAAAAANZ große Liebe eher ein Ausnahmefall ist. Ich bräuchte die Person vor mir und könnte es mir nicht vorstellen mich in jemanden zu verlieben,den ich garnicht weiter kenne.



PS:"Ich hatte gestern CyberS** mit meiner Freundin und habe nun Angst, da wir es richtig gemacht haben, dass sie Schwanger wird- werde ich nun Vater? Ich will es nicht werden..Mistige Sache das ganze =( " XD


----------



## Xondor (12. Mai 2009)

Mir ist sowas ähnliches passiert.
Das war damals in JK2, das allgemein für die wenigen Spieler, die das vor ca 3 Jahren noch gespielt haben, mehr ein chat war als sonst was.
Jedenfalls hab ich da eine Frau kennengelernt und wir haben uns für 1 Jahr fast täglich ingame gesehen bzw gemailt.

Das heißt möglich ist sowas allemal. Wäre ich damals älter gewesen, und hätte sie nicht mehrere 100 km entfernt gewohnt, hätten wir uns sicher auch getroffen.
Das Ende war leider zu traurig und ungewiss um es hier zu schreiben.


----------



## Dranay (12. Mai 2009)

Lisii schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab selbst gemerkt, dass man sich über's Internet manchmal viel schneller dieses Verliebheitsgefühl aufbaut. Bei mir ist das jedenfalls so. Ich finde es jeden Tag auf's neue Unglaublich, dass man mit Männern wirklich reden kann. Ich hab mich schon mit einigen Freunden aus WoW in RL getroffen, egal ob männlich oder weiblich. Und man muss ja nun leider sagen, dass man da meistens etwas vorgesetzt bekommt was man gar nicht haben wollte.
> Viele Menschen trauen sich über das virtuelle einfach viel mehr als in RL.
> Da bleibt es meistens schon am gesprächsthema hängen, was sonst eigentlich genau das ist, was man doch an dem Menschen so toll fand. Und gerade das fand man ja soooo toll. Und weil man das soooo toll fand hat man sich verliebt.
> Ich hatte mir sogar vorgenommen, dass ich die Leute einfach nicht mehr RL treffe, damit ich nicht so enttäuscht bin aber das kann ich dann doch wieder einfach nicht einhalten. Ich bin immer so neugierig mit wem ich denn da so viel und gut reden und lachen kann.



Es is auch so, dass man sich über Inet weitaus schneller zu jemandem hingezogen fühlt.

Das hängt damit zusammen, dass sich dein Gehirn einfach die andere Person zusammenbastelt. Es bekommt ja nur Textinformationen, aber zu einem Bild von einer Person, fehlen eben noch viele Sachen. Desswegen packt dein Kopf sich einfach irgendwas rein und zack haste deinen Idealparter. Im Endeffekt bescheißen wir uns damit selber :-P

Auch mir geht es oft so, dass ich im Net irgend ne Frau kennenlerne und mich echt super mit der unterhalten kann. Ich unterhalte mich auch in RL sehr gerne (ja, es gibt auch Männer, die sowas tun xD), aber leider ist es wie bei dir viel zu oft der Fall, dass man dann in RL enttäuscht ist.

Grade neulich lernte ich eine kennen. Vom Chatten her machte sie einen super intelligenten Eindruck, eigentlich genau das was ich suche. Aber als ich sie dann in RL traf... Kurz gesagt, sie war dumm wie Brot.
Ich mein ok, ich laber auch extrem viel Scheiße den ganzen Tag und hab ewig viel Mist im Kopf. Aber ich hab eben noch was Anderes zu bieten und kann mich auch ganz "normal" verhalten bzw. bin bei ernsten Dingen einfach sachlich und denke nach, was ich sage.

Hatte mir auch schon vorgenommen, mich mit keiner ausm Inet mehr zu treffen oder geschweigedenn überhaupt erst eine kennenzulernen im Netz. Aber dagegen kann man halt nix machen *lach*
Ich hab immer irgendwo im Hinterkopf "Hey, DAS könnte SIE sein" und naja, Neugier ist der Katze tod - wie es so schön heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dennoch würde ich sagen, bevor man jemanden in RL trifft und vielleicht massen an Geld zum Fenster hinaus schmeißt für Bahnfahrten oder sonstigen Kram, sollte man die Person wirklich besser kennen und auch nicht nur 3 oder 4 Bilder von ihr/ihm haben.


----------



## Lisii (12. Mai 2009)

Dranay schrieb:


> Es is auch so, dass man sich über Inet weitaus schneller zu jemandem hingezogen fühlt.
> 
> Das hängt damit zusammen, dass sich dein Gehirn einfach die andere Person zusammenbastelt. Es bekommt ja nur Textinformationen, aber zu einem Bild von einer Person, fehlen eben noch viele Sachen. Desswegen packt dein Kopf sich einfach irgendwas rein und zack haste deinen Idealparter. Im Endeffekt bescheißen wir uns damit selber :-P
> 
> ...






> (ja, es gibt auch Männer, die sowas tun xD)


TRAUmMANN!!! Willst du mich heiraten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, mit dem Zusammenbasteln muss ich dir recht geben. Das kann ich super-mega-gut. Und ich bin jedesmal auf neue enttäuscht. Jetzt nicht nur auf das Äußere bezogen.

Aber das gehört mal auch zu unseren Hobby dazu. Man lernt sich halt eben besser kennen wenn man mehrmals die Woche miteinander raidet/spielt/oder sonstwas. Und dann fängt man halt an zu träumen.
Und ich werd mich wohl auch immer wieder mit jemandem treffen, wenn ich es für nötig halte. Man lernt ja manchmal aus versauten Dates und dann kann es ja für das Date mit dem/der Richtige/n nur Erfahrungswerte geben die sich positiv einsetzen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber manchmal lohnt es sich auch. Ich habe eine meiner besten Freundinnen in WoW kennengelernt. Und die liebe ich ja auch auf eine gewisse Weise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wir haben schon viel miteinander durchgemacht. Ich bin sogar trotz 250 km Entfernung die Patentante von ihrem Sohn geworden. Da hat sich also doch mal was für's Leben entwickelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (12. Mai 2009)

Gogo ostet den Treath ma wieder auf der Buffed startseite! bester Treath seid langem gell? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS Bin mir famrne fertig ;P


----------



## Grimdhoul (12. Mai 2009)

Lisii schrieb:


> TRAUmMANN!!! Willst du mich heiraten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




so Freundschaften find ich echt klasse!

aber zurück zum Thema: Ich hab da einen Spruch von meiner Oma "geerbt": Wer nicht versucht zu gewinnen, bleibt ein Verlierer! ich für meinen Teil hab auch jetzt ne (für manche lange, mich genau richtig) Zeitlang überhaupt keine an mich in irgendeiner Weise rangelassen, doch erst jetzt bin ich wieder so langsam bereit dafür, irgendwann merkt man einfach das es wieder an der Zeit ist, das soll jetzt nicht heissen rauf auf die nächstbeste, aber langsamen Schrittes wieder in die Richtung find ich schon mal einen Anfang. Wird zwar noch dauern bis man wieder vertrauen kann, aber ich hab ja die Zeit  .-) und meinen Tochter gefällt das auch wieder ^^

und @Dranay das mit den Männern die auch quatsche: Willkommen im Klub *gg* ich lebe sogar davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phisch (12. Mai 2009)

Dranay schrieb:


> Grade neulich lernte ich eine kennen. Vom Chatten her machte sie einen super intelligenten Eindruck, eigentlich genau das was ich suche. Aber als ich sie dann in RL traf... Kurz gesagt, sie war dumm wie Brot.




xD wie geil^^
lach mich hier grade tot^^
den Spruch muss ich mir fuer die Zukunft merken...
ZUm Thema:

Hier im Forum ist auch einer,dessen Name ich hier nicht nenne, unterwegs der seine Frau in  WoW kennengelernt hat und jzt sind sie gluecklich verheiratet...solls ja immer wieder geben aber doch eher die Ausnahme denke ich...
So far


----------



## Lisii (12. Mai 2009)

> und @Dranay das mit den Männern die auch quatsche: Willkommen im Klub *gg* ich lebe sogar davon



Das wird ja immer besser hier xD

Ich find's ja klasse, wenn man dann wirklich jemanden für's Leben findet. Man muss aber nunmal bereit seit die Trennungszeit am Anfang durchzustehen. 

Viele die ich kenne finden, dass das sogar das positive an der ganzen Sache ist. Da kommen dann so Sprüche wie "Ist doch toll, da kannste nicht andauernd kontrolliert werden" oder "Geil, da kannste genug ohne den Anderen machen" und was weiß ich noch.

Mir ist meine Privatsphäre auch in einer Beziehung wichtig und ich lege genauso viel Wert drauf, auch was ohne den Partner zu machen, sonst würd das auf Dauer auch nicht funktionieren finde ich, aber so hat man ja fast nichts gemeinsam. 

Und mal ehrlich, ich finde gerade die erste Zeit in den Fernbeziehungen die Schlimmsten. Gerade da will man doch den ganzen Tag mit dem Anderem verbringen. Aber vielleicht ist das ja auch widerrum nur eine Ansichtssache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimdhoul (12. Mai 2009)

Lisii schrieb:


> Das wird ja immer besser hier xD
> 
> Ich find's ja klasse, wenn man dann wirklich jemanden für's Leben findet. Man muss aber nunmal bereit seit die Trennungszeit am Anfang durchzustehen.
> 
> ...




genau da ist die Krux an der ganzen Geschichte, dieses am anfang möcht man doch den partner nicht hergeben, schmerz ist die Folge. aber mit der Zeit werden diese Trennungen leichter und man wird lockerer. Und genau da muss mein einhaken, wie auch immer, es darf ich einfach nicht immer nur die Gewohnheit werden, dann klappt das auch mit einer Fernbeziehung. Bin ich fest von überzeugt :-)


----------



## Inoyah (12. Mai 2009)

Gibt da sowas wie xFaces oder wie das heißt wo man die RL-Bilder der Spieler sieht,also die auswahl is nach dem angucken ja begrenzt...So ein Glück muss man haben Richtiger Server,Richtige uhrzeit und Richtige Partnerin...Für mich wärs  nix viel Spaß euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (12. Mai 2009)

Lisii schrieb:


> Das wird ja immer besser hier xD
> 
> Ich find's ja klasse, wenn man dann wirklich jemanden für's Leben findet. Man muss aber nunmal bereit seit die Trennungszeit am Anfang durchzustehen.
> 
> ...



Da kann ich dir nur voll zustimmen, du hast ne gute Einstellung ^^ Respekt!


----------



## Seryma (12. Mai 2009)

Sich über WoW kennenlernen... dazu fällt mir spontan ein:

Die 2 gehen zusammen in ne Ini, er Tank, sie Heilerin, er stirbt versehentlich... trennen die sich dann?^^


----------



## Pyrokara (12. Mai 2009)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Fragen...Mehr als ne Gesichtsklatsche kannset nicht bekommen,und sowas musst du als Kerl vertragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dazu muss ich aber sagen: Das kann dermaßen weh tun, das glaubt man gar nicht. Die hau'n mit ihrem dünnen Armen teilweiße zu, dass man(n) noch 2 Tage später nen großen, roten Fleck und 5 Striemen auf der Wange hat. Das wird total unterschätzt.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Übrigens: Ich find den Thread total super. Fühl mich da irgendwie erinnert, an alte Zeiten als man selber noch 15 war(also was den TE betrifft).


----------



## Shrukan (12. Mai 2009)

Pyrokara schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich aber sagen: Das kann dermaßen weh tun, das glaubt man gar nicht. Die hau'n mit ihrem dünnen Armen teilweiße zu, dass man(n) noch 2 Tage später nen großen, roten Fleck und 5 Striemen auf der Wange hat. Das wird total unterschätzt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ochja Tritte in den unteren Bereich das können sie ja auch gut ^^


----------



## Plutonäsch (12. Mai 2009)

> Also zufall ist das Bestimmt bei mir ^-^ wies bei dir ist weis ich nicht. Da ich in Österreich und die in Deutschland wohnt sind wir uns klar noch nie begegnet hehe^^ Das errinter mich an das buch "Gut gegen Nordwind" und "Alle sieben Wellen" sind echt supi Bücher müsst ihr mal lesen! Da lernen sich 2 Leute via E-Mail kennen (weil die Frau Leike statt like geschirben hatt => wollte Zeitschirft abbegstellen) und sie kommen sich mit der Zeit immer näher udn näher, treffen sich Outgame. Das ende verrat ich natürlich nicht ^-^
> 
> LG Howjin15 victory.gif



Ich hasse seit dem Hörbuch "Gut gegen Nordwind" Andrea Sawatzki


----------



## imbaaapala (12. Mai 2009)

Hab damals in meiner alten Gilde auch ein Mädchen kennen gelernt haben dann zusammen pvp gemacht haben immer über skype geredet bilder ausgetauscht viel gechattet ingame zeit mit einander verbracht etc. nur leider lebt sie in österreich an der grenze zu ungarn und ich in deutschland an der grenze zu dänemark sind schätze ich 1500 km...
auf jeden fall haben wir heute noch kontakt und verstehen uns super auch wenn sie den server gewechselt hat ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und was "normale" kumpel angeht kann ich auhc nur positives berichten ich persönlich finde es nicht sehr schwer in wow nette leute kennen zu lernen so lange man sich ordentlich verhält und offen für alles ist, ich denke in dem bereich darf man wow in sofern zu seinem rl machen, dass man sich sozial so engagiert wie im rl...


----------



## Ilunadin (12. Mai 2009)

Pyrokara schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich aber sagen: Das kann dermaßen weh tun, das glaubt man gar nicht. Die hau'n mit ihrem dünnen Armen teilweiße zu, dass man(n) noch 2 Tage später nen großen, roten Fleck und 5 Striemen auf der Wange hat. Das wird total unterschätzt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Musst du mir nicht erzählen ,wenn es ganz blöd läuft kommt auch noch ein eifersüchtiger Typ dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wie gesagt: Wäre ja sonst auch langweilig!



Zum Thema Privatsphäre muss ich auch sagen,dass die unbedingt notwendig ist egal ob in einer Beziehung oder nicht.


----------



## Asilon (12. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab meine Freundin über WoW kennengelernt...wir sind nun fast 1 1/2 Jahre zusammen obwohl sie nicht mehr spielt und sie in Bremen ich in der Nähe München wohn....also bissl weiter weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 natürlich sehen wir uns so oft wir können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Chrisyte (12. Mai 2009)

Ich hab meine große Liebe auch über WoW kenengelernt.
Wohnen mittlerweile zusammen und zocken nebeneinande brav weiter.

Wünsche euch viel Erfolg und hoffe das es euch auch so ergeht wie mir.

DANKE WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DAS BESTE GAME ÜBERHAUPT!!!!!!!!


----------



## David (13. Mai 2009)

Die Liebe kann überall hinfallen.
Wobei ... die Frau meiner Kinder bei WoW finden?
Was soll man dazu noch sagen ... ein FischMäc bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (13. Mai 2009)

Alder alder, jetzt hab ich abba viel zum Schreiben xD Also fangen wir mal ^^



Lisii schrieb:


> TRAUmMANN!!! Willst du mich heiraten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na, mit Heiraten lass ich mir verdammt viel Zeit. Diesbezüglich hab ich folgenden "Plan"^^
Mit Ihr erstmal ne Zeit zusammen sein, dann 2 Jahre zusammen ziehen, dann 3 Jahre zusammen leben und DANN erstmal an heiraten denken.
Ich finde, man braucht einfach so viel Zeit. Nach einer Weile (meist so 1-2 Jahr) ist die Luft aus den meisten Beziehungen raus und um den etwas vorzubeugen, will ich eben erstmal diese lange "Testphase".

Gesprächig bin ich aber nicht immer. Oft hab ich auch das blöde Problem, dass mir garnix einfällt. Wenn man aber das selbe Interesse (in meinem Fall WoW xD) hat, dann gibt eigentlich immer irgend nen Scheiß zum Quasseln xD

Nun, ich bin auch oft vom Äußeren enttäuscht. Ja sicher denken jetzt viele "Omg wie oberflächlich ist der denn" aber sehen wirs mal so: Wenn ihr jemanden kennenlernt, dann denkt ihr doch auch nicht "Wow, der hat sicher nen super Charakter". Sondern ihr definiert ihn nach dem Aussehen. Oder anderes Beispiel: Geht mal in ein Restaurant und euch setzt einer einen Teller vor, was aussieht wie schonmal gegessen. Egal ob euch der Koch sagt, das schmeckt echt geil. Ihr werdets wohl nicht essen. Eben auch in einer Beziehung spielt das Auge eine entscheidende Rolle. Wobei ich aber von mir sagen kann, dass mein Beutechema meist recht variabel ist^^

Ich finde es persönlich sogar besser eine Frau erstmal via Chat kennenzulernen. Man kann sehr viel freier über irgendwelche Dinge diskutieren und man lernt den Andern von einer offeneren Seite kennen. Auch peinliche Fragen etc. kann man da einfacher stellen xD

Ist doch toll, dass du jetzt Patentante bist^^




Grimdhoul schrieb:


> so Freundschaften find ich echt klasse!
> 
> aber zurück zum Thema: Ich hab da einen Spruch von meiner Oma "geerbt": Wer nicht versucht zu gewinnen, bleibt ein Verlierer! ich für meinen Teil hab auch jetzt ne (für manche lange, mich genau richtig) Zeitlang überhaupt keine an mich in irgendeiner Weise rangelassen, doch erst jetzt bin ich wieder so langsam bereit dafür, irgendwann merkt man einfach das es wieder an der Zeit ist, das soll jetzt nicht heissen rauf auf die nächstbeste, aber langsamen Schrittes wieder in die Richtung find ich schon mal einen Anfang. Wird zwar noch dauern bis man wieder vertrauen kann, aber ich hab ja die Zeit  .-) und meinen Tochter gefällt das auch wieder ^^
> 
> ...



Ich hatte auch eine lange Zeit, in der ich garkeine Frau wollte, das ist doch auch ganz normal^^

Jao super, dann sind wir ja schon ma 2 Klubmitglieder xDDD



Phisch schrieb:


> xD wie geil^^
> lach mich hier grade tot^^
> den Spruch muss ich mir fuer die Zukunft merken...
> ZUm Thema:
> ...



Och, verrückte Sprüche hab ich genug hehe, wäre ja auch langweilich. Ist auch immer lustig, wenn man zu vielen Situationen irgend was mehr oder weniger lustiges oder etwas mit schwarzem Humor aufm Kasten hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lisii schrieb:


> Das wird ja immer besser hier xD
> 
> Ich find's ja klasse, wenn man dann wirklich jemanden für's Leben findet. Man muss aber nunmal bereit seit die Trennungszeit am Anfang durchzustehen.
> 
> ...



Puh, grad die Anfangszeit ist die Hölle für mich. Ich möchte bei meiner Parterin sein, alles mit ihr teilen, sie in die Arme nehmen und 100000 Sachen. Aber wenn sie dann am ADW wohnt, das fuckt einen tierisch ab. Es mag zwar auch positives haben, aber darauf kann ich dankend verzichten.

Freiraum ist etwas, was ich sehr groß schreibe. Ok, anfangs bin ich wirklich sehr sehr anhänglich und vielleicht auch nervig, aber das zeigt ja nur, dass Sie mir wichtig ist. Jedoch bin ich auch gern mal einige Zeit für mich alleine oder will zumindest ein Zimmer haben, in das ich mich zurückziehen kann. Mal ein GFX designen oder irgend sonstwas machen. 




Grimdhoul schrieb:


> genau da ist die Krux an der ganzen Geschichte, dieses am anfang möcht man doch den partner nicht hergeben, schmerz ist die Folge. aber mit der Zeit werden diese Trennungen leichter und man wird lockerer. Und genau da muss mein einhaken, wie auch immer, es darf ich einfach nicht immer nur die Gewohnheit werden, dann klappt das auch mit einer Fernbeziehung. Bin ich fest von überzeugt :-)



Ganz ehrlich?
Ich kann eigentlich aufs FBs verzeichten... und Gewohnheit schleicht sich immer und überall ein. Nur wenn man dann so ne tolle Nudel hat, wie  meine Ex-Eule... "Mach mal mehr für die Beziehung Dranay" "Ja klar, aber du auch bitte..." "Nö, warum sollte ich" ich dann so "Ähm, bin ich hier in der Beziehung alleine oder was? Warum bist du überhaupt noch mit mir zusammen, wenn du nix dafür tun willst?" sie dann "Weil ich nicht schlussmachen kann". Tja, das war ein orignial Gespräch zwischen uns, darauf hab ich dann schluss gemacht. 
Ich finde einfach, dass beide Parter in einer Beziehung sich anstrengen müssen, da man sich sonst früher oder später als Standartinventar ansieht.



Inoyah schrieb:


> Gibt da sowas wie xFaces oder wie das heißt wo man die RL-Bilder der Spieler sieht,also die auswahl is nach dem angucken ja begrenzt...So ein Glück muss man haben Richtiger Server,Richtige uhrzeit und Richtige Partnerin...Für mich wärs  nix viel Spaß euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xChar Faces?  CHECK
Richtiger Server? Die Aldor - CHECK
Richtige Leute? Die Aldor - CHECK

Ich muss sagen, auf dem Server hab ich innerhalb von 2 Monaten (so lang spiel ich schon da) sehr viel mehr geile und nette Leute kennengelernt, als in dem ganzen Jahr, wo ich auf X anderen Servern war. Und RP macht einfach spaß^^



imbaaapala schrieb:


> Hab damals in meiner alten Gilde auch ein Mädchen kennen gelernt haben dann zusammen pvp gemacht haben immer über skype geredet bilder ausgetauscht viel gechattet ingame zeit mit einander verbracht etc. nur leider lebt sie in österreich an der grenze zu ungarn und ich in deutschland an der grenze zu dänemark sind schätze ich 1500 km...
> auf jeden fall haben wir heute noch kontakt und verstehen uns super auch wenn sie den server gewechselt hat ...
> 
> 
> ...



Google Maps^^ 
Da guck ich immer, wo sie wohnt, sobald ichs weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem, wenn ihr beide dnekt, dass es die richtige Beziehung ist, dann zieht zusammen^^



David schrieb:


> Die Liebe kann überall hinfallen.
> Wobei ... die Frau meiner Kinder bei WoW finden?
> Was soll man dazu noch sagen ... ein FischMäc bitte
> 
> ...



Aber bitte mit 2 großen Pommes und viel Coke und Eis und so <- Insider xD

Ne, ich sag mal so. Warum sollte ich nicht über WoW die Richtige finden? 
Meiner Meinung nach geht das sogar ganz gut. Man muss aber damit rechnen (in meinem Fall ist es leider immer so), dass sie mal locker zwischen 300 und 500km weg wohnt x_X


----------



## David (13. Mai 2009)

Dranay schrieb:


> Man muss aber damit rechnen (in meinem Fall ist es leider immer so), dass sie mal locker zwischen 300 und 500km weg wohnt x_X


Und dass sie möglicherweise um die 300 Pfund wiegt und das Borderline-Syndrom hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (13. Mai 2009)

Also meine letzte Ex hab ich nicht über's WoW kennengelernt, aber wir zockten beide. Ich muss sagen, es war eigentlich eine sehr, sehr angenehme Beziehung. Ich war schon immer einer der zuviel nachgedacht hat, wenn er verliebt war. Am liebsten hätte ich sie jeden Tag gesehen, aber dann dachte man sich wieder: Vieleicht möchte sie ja wiedermal etwas mit ihren Freundinnen unternehmen oder einfach etwas Zeit für sich selbst beanspruchen. Durch WoW ging das ganze ziemlich unkonpliziert über die Bühne. Man zockte an einem Sonntag evtl. mal etwas zusammen oder konnte sogar darüber quatschen. Unter der Woche sah man sich einfach gegen Abend noch in unser ''Lieblingsbar'' wo wir uns auch kennengelernt haben. Najo aber ich sag mal so, durch das gemeinsame Hobby war es einiges einfacher, als was es nun der Fall ist.

Aber bei meinem jetzigen Schatz ist es im Prinzip genau das Gegenteil, sie kennt WoW und sie ''hasst'' es schon fast. ^^
Irgendwie gefällt mir das aber auch immer besser, denn wir können über viel tiefgründige Themen schawafeln, was bei der Ex leider nie wirklich möglich war. Aber ob das mit WoW etwas zutun hat, ist die andere Frage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jedenfalls ist und bleibt es nur ein Hobby und ich denke, es macht keinen allzugrossen Unterschied in einer Beziehung. Das kommt nur auf uns selbst an. ^^

Und was hier halt auch immer das Thema ist, ist die grosse Distanz. Auch ein Grund, warum ich nichtmal über's WoW flirten würde.
Wie bereits gesagt: Ich werde nur schon fast wahnsinnig, wenn ich meinen Schatz zwei oder drei Tage nicht sehe, was halt regelmässig der Fall ist, da ich sie ja nicht bedrängen will und jeder Mensch auch einmal Zeit für sich und seine Kollegen bzw. Kolleginnen braucht. Aber immherin wohnt man in der selben Stadt, wenn ich an eine Distanz von 100km +/ denke... Nein, niemals! 

Wie auch immer... 

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Mitzy (13. Mai 2009)

Dranay schrieb:


> In deinem Beispiel mit deinem Stievfater gehts nicht um Liebe, sondern darum, dass er die Befürchtung hat, dass du ein Weichei bist und du keine Frauen aufreißen kannst.
> 
> Bitte versteh das nicht falsch! Ich denke nicht, dass du ein Weichei bist, es ist lediglich die Denkweise die dahinter steckt.
> Bei den meisten Leuten aus der Generation unserer Väter/Stiefväter ist es nunmal "männlich" ein Chicksterminator zu sein und ist man das nicht, dann wird man als Flasche abgestempelt. Dinge wie das Frauen auch Gefühle haben oder zu mehr da sind als "Sex" und "Putzen" und "Kinderbehüten" gibts leider in den Köpfen vieler Leute nicht.
> ...



Hmm… jetzt wo du es sagst- verdammt, ich hab wirklich einen blöden „Fall“ genommen >.<

Und kein Problem wegen „Weichei“- das überlebe ich. Ich war auf einer öffentlichen Schule und dazu noch gut- da kam schlimmeres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lisii schrieb:


> (…)
> Aber manchmal lohnt es sich auch. Ich habe eine meiner besten Freundinnen in WoW kennengelernt. Und die liebe ich ja auch auf eine gewisse Weise
> 
> 
> ...



Kenn’sch, wobei auch auf zweierlei Weise.
Zum einen- ich habe einen sehr guten Freund gefunden und auch viel spaß mit Ihm gehabt, wir wohnten zwar weit auseinander (er in Österreich, ich in Deutschland- schön weit oben im Norden) aber das kratzte uns nicht. Bei Gildentreffen haben wir uns getroffen. Das blöde ist nur, dass er dann irgendwann nicht mehr kam- vom Auto überfahren…
Zum anderen mit meinem besten Freund- zwischen uns liegen ca. 1000km Entfernung. „Mal eben vorbei gehen“ und was machen, dass könnte schwierig sein. Also zusammen zocken- und hey, ich bin immerhin werdender Patenonkel (Och nö- Verantwortung… der/ die arme kleine *hrhr*)



Lisii schrieb:


> (…)
> Viele die ich kenne finden, dass das sogar das positive an der ganzen Sache ist. Da kommen dann so Sprüche wie "Ist doch toll, da kannste nicht andauernd kontrolliert werden" oder "Geil, da kannste genug ohne den Anderen machen" und was weiß ich noch.
> 
> Mir ist meine Privatsphäre auch in einer Beziehung wichtig und ich lege genauso viel Wert drauf, auch was ohne den Partner zu machen, sonst würd das auf Dauer auch nicht funktionieren finde ich, aber so hat man ja fast nichts gemeinsam.
> ...



Hmm… meine Freundin bekommt andere Sprüche: „Hey, was ist nun- wollen wir endlich fi**en oder was? Dein Freund geht dir bestimmt auch fremd also was soll´s“, oder auch „Lass lieber zu dir, bei mir ist meine Frau, dein Freund ist ja weit entfernt, der hört nix“…

Was? Privatsphäre und auch mal ohne Partner was unternehmen? Hmm… Kochen, putzen, Gebär- Maschine spielen… REICHT DAS NICH?! *zusammen kauer und „friss mich nich“ flüster*
(Nur spaß, keine Panik- wobei… Wenn meine Freundin das liest, ich weiß jetzt schon, wessen Schuhe an wessen Kopf fliegen werden. Verdammt!^^) 

Die Ansichtssache- schwer zu sagen. Wenn sie bei mir ist, will ich sie nicht gehen lassen. Wenn sie nicht bei mir ist, aber weiß, dass sie kommt, werde ich nervös und will am liebsten weglaufen (verfluchte „Schüchternheit“, oder wie man es nennt).


----------



## Dabow (13. Mai 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Die ein oder andere Flirterei ergibt sich wohl so oder so^^
> 
> 
> Muss aber gestehen, das ich eine Dame kennengelernt habe, mit der ich mich nach nem Jahr Ingame nun auch viel Outgame treffe....
> ...



Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, in WoW zu flirten ... oh noez


----------



## Makiver (13. Mai 2009)

Morgens zusammen. 

Ja ja ich hätte es mir auch vor zwei Jahren auch nit vorstellen können. Ja und so wurde ich ein besseren belehrt, das es möglich ist . Ich war zur der zeit in eine gilde auf Alex und wohnte zur der zeit in Berlin. Eines tagen ging ich mit der gilde ins Schattenlaby und Sie war auch mit ... da ich damals noch ein Hexer gezoggt habe und dazu noch ein dmg geilen hexer kamen von ihr immer ein paar lobende Wörter. Ich muss sagen das ich in mein leben nicht so oft gelobt worden bin ... somit war es für mich wie ein erstes mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nach einigen Gesprächen und vielen std in nagrand am farmen kamen wir uns immer näher ... das winzigste Problem war das ich wie gesagt in Berlin war und sie 360KM weit weg ... schitt irgend wie muss ich sie sehen dachte ich mir egal was es kostet .... dann aber . Endlich kam der tag ... juppii ... Sie hat die Möglichkeit bekommen nach Berlin eine firmen fahrt zu machen zu ein Verdi Streik... Schnell gesagt schnell gemacht ... peng war sie in Berlin leider nur ohne ein Handy und auf ein Platz wo mann besser eine Nadel suchen sollte als ein menschen .... 50k leute und sie mitten drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 glücklicherweise bekam sie ein Handy von ein Arbeitskollegen und konnte mich anrufen .... nach 3 std suchen habe ich sie endlich gefunden und war hin und weg .... ich kam mir vor als ob ich mit ihr allen auf dem platz stehen wurde .... glücklich und vollkommen erleichtert . nach 2-3 std Kaffee und Geklatsche fragt sie mich ob ich mich freun wurde wenn sie am WE mich besuchen wurd ... habe nix gesagt nur sie sinnlich geküsst und ihr gesagt das ist meine Antwort dazu... --------------> WE für WE lief es immer weiter ich 360 KM sie 360 KM bis ich gesagt habe nee das ist sie und du willst sie nie wieder los lassen ... Mir hat mann das nit zwei mal sagen müssen ... Wohnung in Berlin aufgelöst Haushalt so weit es ging verkauft , im weit entfernten 360KM eine Wohnung peer internet gefunden ... und auf gings nach Bielefeld...... Das war alles noch etwas länger und aufregender aber die ganze Geschichte wurde ein Buch füllen .... Ende der Geschichte ist das wir verheiratet sind und ein 10 Monate junge Tochter haben... Natürlich ist es möglich natürlich ist es schwer .... aber ich habe es geschafft und meine frau für leben durch WOW kennengelernt ..... Die lust an WOW ist mir und meine frau nie vergangen und wird nit vergehen ....


----------



## BlenD (13. Mai 2009)

Hab in laufe von 4 1/2 Jahren c.a 5 Freundinnen in wow gefunden, mit dennen ich sogar Telefoniere unso..ich bin 17....und die sind alle min. 21-26 is ne freundschaftliche beziehung und find es recht nett!
kA aber ich kann mit Mädls ingame die jünger als 17 sind nicht was anfangen die sind immer so komisch und Kindisch...bin schon eher der Erwachsen/Jugendliche typ!

Aber noch viel glück euch allen


----------



## Düddi (13. Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank für die lieben Antworten, es hat sehr gut getan  eure Meinung dazu zu hören. 
Mein Herz hängt noch sehr an ihm aber ich denke ich muss mit dem kapitel abschliessen. Vielen dank euch allen noch mal.


----------



## Mitzy (13. Mai 2009)

Die Wunde wird mit der Zeit verheilen- aber, sie wird heilen.
Viel Glück dir noch, und gern geschehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (13. Mai 2009)

David schrieb:


> Und dass sie möglicherweise um die 300 Pfund wiegt und das Borderline-Syndrom hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tjao mein Freund, da hätte ich dann gleich ein ziemliches Problem o.o 
Ich bring nur ca. 55kg auf die Waage (ich kann definitv NICHT zunehmen T_T) und ich schätze, die würd mich übersehen oO
Aber was solls^^



Kamos schrieb:


> Also meine letzte Ex hab ich nicht über's WoW kennengelernt, aber wir zockten beide. Ich muss sagen, es war eigentlich eine sehr, sehr angenehme Beziehung. Ich war schon immer einer der zuviel nachgedacht hat, wenn er verliebt war. Am liebsten hätte ich sie jeden Tag gesehen, aber dann dachte man sich wieder: Vieleicht möchte sie ja wiedermal etwas mit ihren Freundinnen unternehmen oder einfach etwas Zeit für sich selbst beanspruchen. Durch WoW ging das ganze ziemlich unkonpliziert über die Bühne. Man zockte an einem Sonntag evtl. mal etwas zusammen oder konnte sogar darüber quatschen. Unter der Woche sah man sich einfach gegen Abend noch in unser ''Lieblingsbar'' wo wir uns auch kennengelernt haben. Najo aber ich sag mal so, durch das gemeinsame Hobby war es einiges einfacher, als was es nun der Fall ist.
> 
> Aber bei meinem jetzigen Schatz ist es im Prinzip genau das Gegenteil, sie kennt WoW und sie ''hasst'' es schon fast. ^^
> Irgendwie gefällt mir das aber auch immer besser, denn wir können über viel tiefgründige Themen schawafeln, was bei der Ex leider nie wirklich möglich war. Aber ob das mit WoW etwas zutun hat, ist die andere Frage.
> ...



Oh ja, das Problem kenne ich, ich denk auch immer extrem viel nach und vorallem komm ich dann meist auf irgendwelchen Scheiß -.-
Man wird dann richtig gaga im Kopf, weil man sich irgendwelche Horroszenarien ausmalt und das noch gepart mit der Sehnsucht nach der Parternin - gibt ne geisteskranke Mischung @__@
Am Liebsten wäre mir ja auch ne Freundin, die in meinem Ort wohnt, zu der ich nach der Arbeit gehen kann oder sie nach der Arbeit zu mir.
Problem ist nur, dass ich bisher leider nur Frauen mit einem IQ von -270 F getroffen habe. Also so am direckten Nullmeridian des Sein....
Ich sag jetzt nicht, dass ich so super schlau bin, aber wenn so kommentare kommen wie "Ich kann nicht logisch denken" und sich dann herausstellt, BOAH die kann ja wirklich nicht logisch denken.... naja, das macht so einfach keinen Spaß O_o



Mitzy schrieb:


> Hmm… jetzt wo du es sagst- verdammt, ich hab wirklich einen blöden „Fall“ genommen >.<
> 
> Und kein Problem wegen „Weichei“- das überlebe ich. Ich war auf einer öffentlichen Schule und dazu noch gut- da kam schlimmeres
> 
> ...



Och, ich bin auf der Berufsschule auch einer der Besten *lach*, weichei werd ich desswegen aber nicht genannt. Ich bin eher der Freak *wuuuuh - sich am Kopf kratz*.
Die Sache mit Weichei kommt bei mir dann auf, wenns darum geht, dass ich eben nicht wie gewisse Freunde von mir meine Freundin verarsche und jeden 2. Tag mit irgend ner Andern poppe.
Naja, ich hab eben kein Arschlochsyndrom - wobei ich ja schon fies sein kann, aber das bezieht sich auf andere Dinge hehehe - und man teilte mir auch schon desöfteren mit "Frauen stehen auf Arschlöcher".
Tja und was soll ich sagen. Wenn ich mich so umgucke, dann tun sie das wohl wirklich, sonst wäre ich ja nicht single und die Andern hätten Eine nach der Andern. Aber irgendwie... wenn ich mir die Damen so ansehe, bei denen kann ich das auch verstehen, dass sie auf Arschlöcher stehen xD
Naja, gibt eben wenig Frauen in meiner Geschmacksrichtung, wird wohl mehr daran liegen, als dass ich zu nett bin ^^

So dumme Comments wie du sie geschildert hast, kenn ich auch zu genüge und die konnte sich meine Ex auch öfter anhören, als ich noch nicht bei ihr gewohnt habe. Das sind aber nur die kläglichen Versuche sie halt einfach mal flach zu legen. Headdesk...
Ok ok, ist ja nicht so, dass ich keinen - sagen wir mal - Überlebensinstinkt hätte, aber man muss einfach wissen, wann man eben jenen auspielen kann/darf und wann nicht^^



Makiver schrieb:


> Morgens zusammen.
> 
> Ja ja ich hätte es mir auch vor zwei Jahren auch nit vorstellen können. Ja und so wurde ich ein besseren belehrt, das es möglich ist . Ich war zur der zeit in eine gilde auf Alex und wohnte zur der zeit in Berlin. Eines tagen ging ich mit der gilde ins Schattenlaby und Sie war auch mit ... da ich damals noch ein Hexer gezoggt habe und dazu noch ein dmg geilen hexer kamen von ihr immer ein paar lobende Wörter. Ich muss sagen das ich in mein leben nicht so oft gelobt worden bin ... somit war es für mich wie ein erstes mal.
> 
> ...



Krasse Sache, dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch euch Beiden und möge das Zockersyndrom euch weiter holt sein^^

Aber die Story erinnert mich an die mit meiner Ex, hab die zwar über ein Game kennengelernt, aber sie damals zum ersten Mal aufm Weihnachtsmarkt getroffen.
(Gott hab ich scheiß in der Pizzeria gemacht, die hat sich damals fast pipi vor Lachen in die Hose gemacht xDDD - ich bin schlimm, ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



Düddi schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die lieben Antworten, es hat sehr gut getan  eure Meinung dazu zu hören.
> Mein Herz hängt noch sehr an ihm aber ich denke ich muss mit dem kapitel abschliessen. Vielen dank euch allen noch mal.



Klar hängt dein Herz an ihm, das ist ja auch irgendwo verständlich und normal. Du wirst auch noch einige Zeit benötigen, bis du ihn dir wieder aus dem Kopf geschlagen hast. Vorallem weil dein Kopf dir irgendwo versucht einzureden, dass alles vielleicht doch ganz anders ist, als du es dir gerade denkst.

Das ist auch vollkommen normal, aber bei allem Liebesgekaspere, sollte man nicht vergessen auch mal rational und logisch zu denken.
Versuch einfach mal darüber nachzudenken - wenn dein Kopf wieder sagt, dass das doch alles ander sei - was denn ein richtiger Kerl für dich machen würde.
Kleine Denkhilfe: Er würde seinen goddamn Arsch zu dir bewegen und keine einzige Sekunde der kostbaren Zeit mit dir auf Erden verschwenden!

Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall alles gute und dass dus gut überstehst und nen 10000 mal Besseren findes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotel (13. Mai 2009)

Ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen, dass sowas bei mir klappen würde. Da würden sich die ganzen Vorurteile die fest in mir verankert sind bemerkbar machen und einen "Flirt" schonmal in der Anfangsphase unmöglich machen. Das ist halt einfach so. Ich weiss, es gibt wirklich hübsche Mädels (teilweise auch mit Gehirn im Kopf) die WoW spielen! Trotzdem denke ich, wenn ich die typische WoW-Spielerin vor mir sehe, eher an eine etwas unappetitliche Erscheinung. Nennt es Vorurteil, nennt es Arroganz.

Selbstverständlich gönne ich trotzdem jedem hier sein Glück! Was ich einfach lächerlich finde ist, wenn im G-Chat mit "Schatzimausi" oder "Tigerchen" rumgeschrieben wird. Sowas ist doch einfach nur lächerlich. 

WoW und Liebe passt für mich nicht. Da geh ich lieber auf die Strasse und "kaufe keine Katze im Sack" ;o)


----------



## Mitzy (13. Mai 2009)

Dranay schrieb:


> (...)
> Och, ich bin auf der Berufsschule auch einer der Besten *lach*, weichei werd ich desswegen aber nicht genannt. Ich bin eher der Freak *wuuuuh - sich am Kopf kratz*.
> Die Sache mit Weichei kommt bei mir dann auf, wenns darum geht, dass ich eben nicht wie gewisse Freunde von mir meine Freundin verarsche und jeden 2. Tag mit irgend ner Andern poppe.
> Naja, ich hab eben kein Arschlochsyndrom - wobei ich ja schon fies sein kann, aber das bezieht sich auf andere Dinge hehehe - und man teilte mir auch schon desöfteren mit "Frauen stehen auf Arschlöcher".
> ...



Ja, dass mit den "Frauen stehen auf Arschlöchern" hab ich selber auch oft gesagt- meine Freundin hatte als Beispiel ´nen ziemliches Arschloch gehabt. Bzw. jeder Ihrer bisherigen war so ein Arsch, wie du es schon gesagt hast.
Ich glaube, dass Problem ist aber nicht das "Arschloch sein", sondern, dass die "Arschlöcher" mehr auf sich aufmerksam machen, die netten sich zurück ziehen, dadurch das Arschloch im VOrdergrund steht und deshalb als "dominanter" wahr genommen wird, was angeblich attraktiv macht/ ist.


----------



## Hubautz (13. Mai 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> Trotzdem denke ich, wenn ich die typische WoW-Spielerin vor mir sehe, eher an eine etwas unappetitliche Erscheinung. Nennt es Vorurteil, nennt es Arroganz.



Tja so ist das nun mal. Die meisten Frauen hingegen denken über die männlichen WoW Spieler, dass es 14jährige, übergewichtige, picklige Kinder sind, deren herausragendste sexuelle Erfahrung bisher war, einer nackten Nachtelfe beim tanzen zugesehen zu haben.

Also passt es ja wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torason (13. Mai 2009)

Auf der einen Seite ist es schwer jemanden in Wow kennenzulernen da man nie sicher gehen kann ob sich hinter dem jeweiligen Charakter wirklich eine Frau/Mann befindet.

Wenn eine nähere Beziehung entsteht auf die man sich etwas "einbilden" kann dann geht das nur über TS, anders kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.

Bei mir war es so. Ich lernte meine jetzige Freundin in meiner damaligen Gilde kennen. Es fing ganz harmlos an mit ein paar gemeinsammen Runs in BRD und Co. . Wir hatten Spaß und haben viel gelacht. Ich war noch nicht so lang in der Gilde, war aber nicht darum verlegen mit dem weiblichen Geschlecht zu flirten. Und so unterhielten wir uns nett im TS, es wurde mit der Zeit immer persönlicher und irgendwann hatten wir unseren "privaten Channel". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann bestand ich auf Foto und etwas später auf ein Treffen. Aus dem einen Treffen wurden mehrere und es wurden Aufenthalte bei mir daraus. Noch ein paar Monate später zog sie zu mir. Und nun bin ich mit meiner Holden schon mehrere Jahre zusammen und es ist noch alles frisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Kumpel würde jetzt sagen: "Der Server gefällt mir und ich hab keinen Grund zu wechseln. Alles Lag-Frei." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles ist möglich! Man sollte aber realistisch bleiben und sich nicht auf jeden Flirt einlassen wenn man die Person nicht wenigstens einmal im TS gehört hat. Zudem finde ich auch ein Foto Pflicht. Wär Angst hat sein Foto zu zeigen wenn der jeweilige Gesprächspartner nach mehreren Gesprächsstunden drauf besteht, der hat auch nicht viel mehr vor als reden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiosa (13. Mai 2009)

Ich habe meinen Verlobten auch über WOW kennengelernt... das ist jetzt mehr als 3 Jahre her wir wohnen zusammen *am anfang trennten uns 700KM* und sind glücklich verliebt und werden nächstes Jahr heiraten. : ) 

*Ich find es positiv das man die Leute kennenlernen kann OHNE sich vom Äusseren beeinflussen zu lassen... *

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich ja tierrisches Glück gehabt habe ^^ ich hatte mich in den Charakter + Stimme von meinem Schatz verliebt und als ich dann sein Bild sah war ich hin und weg genau mein Typ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*
Was hatt man den von einem TraumTypen der ein Arschlo... ist? Man wird älter und bekommt Falten.. das Äussere vergeht das innere bleibt!*

lgTanja


----------



## Torason (13. Mai 2009)

Ja, das ist wirklich das positive. Man lernt den Charakter zuerst kennen, hört dann noch die Stimme dazu und ist begeistert. 

Für mich spielt zwar dennoch das Äußere eine große Rolle, da will ich keinem etwas vor machen und da bin ich auch ehrlich, aber für mich zählt in gleichem Maße auch das Innere. Ich hatte auch Glück das alles gepasst hatte. Ich weiß gar nicht was ich gemacht hätte wenn das Aussehen absolut nicht gepasst hätte. Ich will gar nicht daran denken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist wie es ist und das ist gut so!


----------



## Novocain (13. Mai 2009)

Seite 14.. wusst garnicht was alles so in WoW abgeht.

Bei den Spielzeiten mancher Poster, fragt man sich wo die Zeit für einen Freund/ eine Freundin herkommt, wenn man nebenher vielleicht auch noch arbeitet. Vielleicht Pre-Zeiten^^

Ich hoffe keiner von euch gehört zu den Pärchen, die sich stundenlang in der virtuellen Welt mitten in Dala gegenüber sitzen und "x leckt y" Emotes starten, obwohl der Partner real gleich neben einem sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...und seit langem nicht mehr gel..wird. [Das mein ich nicht so obszön, wie es klingt:]


Ich bin heilfroh, das mein Freund kein WoW spielt. Eine von der Sorte reicht

lg,
und übertreibt es nicht mit der Flirterei. Die beschriebenen Glücksfälle bleiben Einzelfälle.


----------



## Lisii (13. Mai 2009)

So hallo nochmal. Bitte enventuelle Rechtschreibfehler vorab zu entschldigen hab grad meine Abschlussprüfung hinter und ein ein bisschen was getrunken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ganze Sache mit der Internet-Liebe ist halt nicht so leicht. Man muss einfach ein Typ für sowas sein, kein allzu großes Problem mit den langen Trennungen haben und so weiter. Wenn das dann beide Seiten sind umso besser. Dass muss halt jeder für sich selber entscheiden.
Wenn ich an meine vergangen Versuche denke, dann denk ich mir, dass machst du nicht nochmal, da kommste nicht mit klar. Eine Garantie, dass ich das dann wirklich tu (So wie die 100000 Diäten die ich ja mein Leben mache oder die Schuhe die ich mir nieeeeeeeeee kaufe) kann ich mir natürlich nicht geben. 

Und zu der weit verbreiteten Sache mit den Frauen stehen auf Arschlöcher: Es stimmt!!!! Bei mir jedenfalls.
Hat aber auch seine Gründe...
Wann lernt man meistens ein Kerlchen kennen? Ja, beim feiern! 
Welche Kerlchen fallen dir dann sofort auf? Ja, die Arschlöcher die wissen wie man sich in Szene setzt!
Wird man dann versuchen sich an das Kerlchen ranzumachen, dass ruhig an der Bar sitzt und kaum auffällt? Nein!!!
Logische Kiste. 

Und als Frau hat man halt gern einen Helden, der cool ist, was zu sagen hat (oder zumidnest so tut als ob) und einfach "stark" aussieht. Ich gkaub, dass liegt an dem uralten Denken, der Mann ist der Beschützer. Kann dich der Kerl, der einsam an der Bar sitzt und nichts sagt wohl beschützen? Du denkst nicht und bleibst bei den Arschlöchern (Die dann allerdings die schlechteeren im Bett sind, angemerkt). 

Das ist also eine Kette aus bescheuert Dingsbumsen (mir fällt das Wort nichtein) die durchbrochen werden muss. Und ma ehrlich. Ich find Emanziption toll, aber ich finds schon schöner, wenn ich angesprochen werde. Da beweist der Mann ja schon seinen Mut. Und die stillen Kerlchen an der Bar sind mit Sicherheit die Besten aber sie zeigen sich halt nicht. Als landet man wiederrum bei den Arschlöchern. Und so zieht sich dann halt bis sich doch einmal einer aus seinem Schneckenhaus traut.


----------



## Dranay (13. Mai 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Ja, dass mit den "Frauen stehen auf Arschlöchern" hab ich selber auch oft gesagt- meine Freundin hatte als Beispiel ´nen ziemliches Arschloch gehabt. Bzw. jeder Ihrer bisherigen war so ein Arsch, wie du es schon gesagt hast.
> Ich glaube, dass Problem ist aber nicht das "Arschloch sein", sondern, dass die "Arschlöcher" mehr auf sich aufmerksam machen, die netten sich zurück ziehen, dadurch das Arschloch im VOrdergrund steht und deshalb als "dominanter" wahr genommen wird, was angeblich attraktiv macht/ ist.



Jep ist auch so. Ich für meinen Teil bin auch nicht so der Aufdringliche, da ich finde, dass sich das nicht gehört und man doch wenigstens etwas an Anstand haben sollte.




Torason schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite ist es schwer jemanden in Wow kennenzulernen da man nie sicher gehen kann ob sich hinter dem jeweiligen Charakter wirklich eine Frau/Mann befindet.
> 
> Wenn eine nähere Beziehung entsteht auf die man sich etwas "einbilden" kann dann geht das nur über TS, anders kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.
> 
> ...



Ich bin da ebenfalls deiner Meinung. 
Ich hab nie damit Probleme ein Bild von mir zu zeigen (und ja, ich finde mich selber nicht wirklich besonders), aber die Mädels eben. Doch wenn eine wirklich mehr will als nur reden, dann geht ohne Fotos/Webcam/TS garnix. 
Bin nunmal kein Freund von "Überraschungen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





chiosa schrieb:


> (...)
> Was hatt man den von einem TraumTypen der ein Arschlo... ist? Man wird älter und bekommt Falten.. das Äussere vergeht das innere bleibt![/b]
> 
> lgTanja



Das ist eine Frage, die ich mir auch immer wieder stelle.
Dazu habe ich mir vor langer Zeit mal etwas tolles ausgedacht.
Ich kann zwar den Untergang der Welt und die Menschen vor ihrer eigenen Blödheit und Verderbniss nicht bewahren. Aber ich kann mir einen Liegestuhl, ne Tüte Popkorn und ne Coke schnappen, um mir den ganzen Spaß aus der ersten Reihe anzusehen.



Lisii schrieb:


> So hallo nochmal. Bitte enventuelle Rechtschreibfehler vorab zu entschldigen hab grad meine Abschlussprüfung hinter und ein ein bisschen was getrunken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Unterschied bei mir ist einfach: Ich sitze zwar nicht an der Theke rum, ich tanze ebenfalls und mach Laune. Aber ich bin nunmal kein aufdringlicher Barbar, der allein durch seine Mimik schon sagt "Ich Mann, du Frau, wir machen Babummba". 
Sorry, aber mh... aus dem Zeitalter bin ich wohl raus bzw. nie drin gewesen^^

Aber wie oben schon gesagt, ich kanns zwar nicht ändern, dass ihr auf die Arschlöcher abfahrt. Aber ich kann mir die Show aus nächster Nähe angucken und mich wegschmeißen vor Lachen xD


Das war auch grade letze Woche tierisch lustig.
Ich war bei uns im Dreams, ne mh "dunkle" Disco und da war eine Frau mit nem total besoffenen Typen an der Bar. Er labert sie nur voll und ich sitz daneben. Irgendwann war er weg und ich rede so mit ihr und merke, dass sie wirklich 0 Interesse an dem hat. Jedenfalls setze ich mich dann auf die andere Seite rüber (will ja nicht, dass der denkt, ich will mich an seine "Perle" ranmachen xD) und hab mich glaube ich 2h lang fast nass gemacht vor lauter Lachen.
Es war nur köstlich.

(Ja, Charaktereigenschaften wie Zynik, Sarkasmus und Exzentrik sind mir definitv anzurechnen und es macht tierisch viel Spaß^^)


----------



## Lisii (13. Mai 2009)

Ich muss dir recht geben, dass anzusehen ist manchmal echt lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider nicht mehr ganz so lustig, wenn man irgendwann checkt, was man sich da angelacht hat (Da wir das ja nieeeeeeee vorher merken oder auf so einen Gedanken kommen. Wikrlich nieeeee. Immer versuchen das Gute im Menschen zu seen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Und dann... Moment, ich glaub das Thema ist bald ziemlich durch. Wir könnten uns dann alle natürlic auch anfangen gaaaaaaaaaanz schrecklich zu bemitleiden, wie arm wir doch dran sind, dass bei uns gerade nicht klappt, dass halte ich aber für ziemlich unangemessen. 
Wobei... Gejammeraustausch auf niedrigstem Niveau... Ich bin morgen wieder auf der Arbeit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (13. Mai 2009)

Novocain schrieb:


> Seite 14..




Das sollen noch viel viel mehr seiten werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (13. Mai 2009)

Wenn ihr eine Frau sucht, geht auf einen leeren RP server wie die Arguswacht, hier sind wirklich 1/3 Frauen, jedenfalls kommt mir das in raids manchmal so vor, da jede 3. bis 4. Stimme weiblich klingt

aber ich würd mich da nicht dranmachen, macht man sich nur lächerlich, weil die meisten eh schon nen freund haben, oder nix von dir wollen!


----------



## Fallenanqel (13. Mai 2009)

Manchmal heissen Blutelfen auch roxy haben blonde haare und im ts ne sexy stimme aber in wirklichkeit sind sie :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiss ihr liebt es xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cheerio Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (13. Mai 2009)

wie die dann im TS die sexy stimme hinkriegen frag ich mich


----------



## Fallenanqel (13. Mai 2009)

Stimm verzerrer das kann ich selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (13. Mai 2009)

ist das dann son simpler stimmverzerrer? aber ich glaube selbst mit dieser verzerrten Stimme merkt man schon ob dahinter männlich oder weiblich sitzt

wenn das ein richtig guter ist, mit dem die Stmme exakt weiblich klingen kann, gz n hf


----------



## Fallenanqel (13. Mai 2009)

also weiss nich war gratis download aber naja geht halt frauen stimme nich grad sexy aber als ich mit dem verzerren rein kam haben 2 lezute gefragt ob ich die schwester von mir bin 


ps: hab keine schwester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (13. Mai 2009)

genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


könnte man auch nutzen, nur ob es sinnvoll ist, dafür nen 80er zu machen....naja egal


----------



## Düddi (13. Mai 2009)

trotz alldem ist es eigentlich egal ob man hier in WOW  oder draussen auf der Strasse jemanden kennen lernt. Wie diese person wirklich ist  erfährt man erst mit der zeit  wenn man einige Zeit miteinander verbracht hat. Und ich für mich kann sagen  ich habe hier einen tollen Menschen kennen gelernt auch wenn es nicht funktioniert hat  bin ich froh das ich ihn kennen gelernt habe.


----------



## David (13. Mai 2009)

Sexy Stimme im TS? Get a life.


----------



## Shrukan (13. Mai 2009)

Also ich finde sowieso dass der Frauenanteil gestiegen ist in WoW wenn sie auch immer noch in der Unterzahl sind.

In meinem alten Raid waren sicher immer 5 bis 6 Frauen dabei.
Mein momentaner so weit ich das im Ts rausgehört habe ist nur Eine dabei.
Es waren mal zwei Xashija wollte ja gehen :<
Mehr weiß ich momentan noch nicht, fuck off 1und1 -.-

In meiner Gilde sind jedoch wenn 15 Leute online sind bestimmt 5 Leute weiblich ^^
Also ich mag ja nichts sagen aber vor einigen Jahren als ich noch Mc geraidet habe,
da waren es mit Glück mal zwei Frauen.


----------



## Shindira (13. Mai 2009)

Wo die Liebe hinfällt, man kann es sich halt nicht aussuchen.

Hab meinen Freund auch über WoW kennen gelernt. Waren in der gleichen Gilde und daher auch zusammen im Raid unterwegs, irgendwann kam man dann mal ins gespräch weil ich ihn immer vom boden aufkratzen musste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nach ein paar Tagen war auch klar das wir uns im Rl sehen wollten, Pics austauschen mussten wir schon nicht mehr da auf der Gilden-Homepage von den Treffen genug vorhanden waren. Tja an einem We stand er dann wirklich vor der Tür und von dem Zeitpunkt an mussten wir uns spätestens alle 2 Wochen sehen. Obwohl uns nur 200km trennten war relativ früh klar das es auf dauer nix für uns wäre, also bin ich nach nur 7 monaten zu ihm gezogen.
Sind jetzt seid bald 2 Jahren zusammen und seid einem Jahr wohne ich bei ihm ende noch nicht in sicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WoW zocken wir beide auch nach wie vor, obwohl wir immer mal pausen einlegen. Nur eines hat sich nicht geändert ich muss ihn auch heute noch während der Raids vom boden aufkratzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (13. Mai 2009)

Shindira schrieb:


> Wo die Liebe hinfällt, man kann es sich halt nicht aussuchen.
> 
> Hab meinen Freund auch über WoW kennen gelernt. Waren in der gleichen Gilde und daher auch zusammen im Raid unterwegs, irgendwann kam man dann mal ins gespräch weil ich ihn immer vom boden aufkratzen musste.
> 
> ...



ist fast wie ein Traum :>


----------



## Agyros (14. Mai 2009)

Durch WoW und andere Online Games hab ich schon einige Leute auch persönlich kennen gelernt, allerdings war da keine Frau dabei, die für ne Beziehung in Frage gekommen wäre, aber die Möglichkeit besteht doch grundsätzlich. 
Wäre auch gar nicht sooo doof, hat man zumindest das Hobby gemeinsam ^^

Rein durch Chats kann ich mir das zwar nicht so ganz vorstellen (obwohl aus solchen auch schon nen Treffen zu "ein - zwei Bier" rausgekommen ist ^^, aber es gibt Gildentreffen und ähnliches.

Mir persönlich ists völlig egal WO man sich kennenlernt, für ne Partnerschaft sollte man sich dann allerdings schon nen paarmal öfter auch persönlich getroffen haben, liebe entsteht sicher nicht im TS oder Chat ... keine "Aura"


----------



## Zhiala (14. Mai 2009)

Ich hab meinen Schatz zwar nicht über WOW kennengelernt sondern in einer Paintballhalle (was ja noch unwahrscheinlicher ist^^) aber seit 4 Jahren spielen wir zusammen wow und seit 3 Jahren teilen wir uns eine Wohnung und ein Leben. Letzte Woche haben wir geheiratet und auch weiterhin werden wir zusammen spielen. Nichtmehr Paintball weil dazu das Geld fehlt aber zumindest WoW =)

Ich bin froh das ich meinen Mann beim Paintball getroffen hab (ich glaub es waren mehr als 10 Bälle *hust* *rotwerd*) denn da zählt das Aussehen genauso wenig wie im internet. Man kann einfach nicht gut aussehen in den Schlabberklamotten und mit der Maske...Ich bin zwar weder fett noch besonders hässlich aber ich trau mich halt auch nicht auf jemanden zuzugehen, schüchtern halt. Er ist einfach das beste das mir in meinem Leben passiert ist und ich geb ihn nichtmehr her^^ 
Und wenn ich jemanden nett finde kann ich das nicht ausschalten nur weil er älter ist als ich (12 Jahre älter um genau zu sein), ein paar Kilometer wegwohnt (OK, waren nur 30^^) oder nicht aussieht wie ein Topmodel (aber tageslichttauglich ist er *lach*) 

im Netz trauen sich halt viele all das zu sagen was sie kaum wagen würden wenn sie sich gegenüber ständen, es ist einfacher und manch einer sagt im Chat ehrlicher seine Meinung als im "echten" Gespräch. 

Und von wegen Frauen stehen auf Arschlöcher! Ich jedenfalls nicht. Ich kann diese Typen nicht ab. Sollte ich jemals betrogen werden ist das das Ende, dafür bin ich aber auch bedingungslos treu. Ehrlichkeit ist wichtig, ohne würde ich erst gar keine Beziehung anfangen.


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (14. Mai 2009)

Nur eines hat sich nicht geändert ich muss ihn auch heute noch während der Raids vom boden aufkratzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HAHA xD nice hast meinen abend gerettet danke!


----------



## Dranay (14. Mai 2009)

Fallenanqel schrieb:


> Manchmal heissen Blutelfen auch roxy haben blonde haare und im ts ne sexy stimme aber in wirklichkeit sind sie :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Genau aus dem Grund gibts ja Fotos hehe


----------



## Phobius (14. Mai 2009)

Man kann überall einen Partner finden, auch fürs Leben.

Ich selber beharre nicht auf die 'alte' Methode, favorsiere sie aber.

Das Problem bei Internetbekanntschaften ist nun mal, dass man auch mal jemand auf dem Leim gehen kann. Und das kann richtig weh tun.
Fake-User sind zwar eher die Ausnahme, aber es gibt sie. Leider.
Ein weiterer Punkt der m.E. dagegen spricht ist, dass man Aussagen meißtens in keinster Weise 'prüfen' kann, also blind vertrauen muss. Im Internet kann man jeder und (fast) alles sein. Und man kann das ganze sehr glaubwürdig rüber bringen.

Aber ich habe auch schon die andere Seite erlebt. Daraus haben sich zwar keine partnerschaftlichen Beziehungen entwickelt, aber freundschaftliche Beziehungen, welche bis heute halten.

Dass du nun auf Wolke 7 schwebst ... Schön für dich (nein, das ist ernst gemeint). Aber Führe dir selber bitte vor Augen, dass 1 Tag gar nichts ist. Ich lasse jetzt mal die biologischen- und psychischen Aspekte weg was so in erster Zeit bei einem Menschen abläuft, aber ich wünsche dir dass es jemand 'richtiges' und kein Fake-User ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (14. Mai 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> ist das dann son simpler stimmverzerrer? aber ich glaube selbst mit dieser verzerrten Stimme merkt man schon ob dahinter männlich oder weiblich sitzt
> 
> wenn das ein richtig guter ist, mit dem die Stmme exakt weiblich klingen kann, gz n hf



Man kann es nicht, glaub mir. Ich selber kann meine Stimme auch ohne irgendwelche Programme so „verzerren“, dass sie weiblich klingt- im RL übertrieben, im TS aber wie eine normale weibliche Stimme… Gut, wenn ich´s länger als 10 Minuten mache, habe ich das Gefühl, als hab ich Kreissägen im Hals- aber es funktioniert. Und gestern, als ich in einer HC ini mit ein paar Leuten war und so gesprochen habe (alle kannten sich, bis auf „wir“ und der Tank), schrieb mich der Tank irgendwann an und flirtete *schauder*… Meine Freundin hat nur böse geguckt <.<


----------



## silas00 (14. Mai 2009)

Zhiala schrieb:


> Nichtmehr Paintball weil dazu das Geld fehlt aber zumindest WoW =)



Paintball soll eh verboten werden wie ich gestern gehört hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maxxscho (14. Mai 2009)

Ich muß das jetzt mal loswerden.....

Ich lernte meine Freundin vor über 10 Jahren kennen und wußte, dass sie mein Lebensmensch ist. Sie empfand das gleiche und es gab auch das eine oder andere Techtelmechtel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , ich war damals so .... 19 oder 20.
Ein Paar sind wir seit 7 Jahren und ich bin am Überlegen, wie ich ihr einen besonderen Heiratsantrag machen kann (Ideen bitte per PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Was für eine Rolle spielt WoW?
Natürlich hat unsere Beziehung auch Höhen und Tiefen, besser gesagt, wir hatten bis jetzt ein Tief und naja, in diesem Tief war ich eines Tages am WoW zocken und meine Freundin sah sich das ganze so nebenbei, als sie neben mir herumkrammte, an und ihr fing es an zu gefallen.
Also wollte sie auch mitspielen, passiv (sie hatte als Kind Spielesucht, besser gesagt Super Mario Sucht auf dem Nintendo, sie kennt das ganze Game in und auswendig, loooool, nicht so ernst gemeint, aber deswegen will sie nicht aktiv spielen). Egal, wir erstellten uns einen gemeinsamen Char und spielen mit dem nur mehr gemeinsam, also ich am PC und sie liegt nebenmir und sagt was ich zu tun habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hehe. Naja, irgendwie war das dann auch ein Faktor, wenn auch ein kleiner, der unsere Beziehung wieder auffrischte. Das ganze ist jetzt ca. 4 Jahre her und wir haben eine wirklich wunderschöne Beziehung, spielen noch immer WoW, wenn auch in den letzen Monaten sehr wenig, und das ganze ist irgendwie unser Ding geworden, wir haben im RL einen WoW-Code (ja, das gibts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) entwickelt, mit dem wir uns unterhalten können, ohne dass andere es verstehen.
Klingt kindisch, ich finde aber, solche Sachen schweißen einfach zusammen und sind in vielen Situationen urkomisch.

ich wünsche jeden von euch, dass er auch das Glück hat, seinen Lebensmenschen zu finden, wenn er ihn nicht schon hat.

So jetzt geh ich mal Schmalz abwischen.

So long....


----------



## Howjin15 (14. Mai 2009)

Zhiala schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Schatz zwar nicht über WOW kennengelernt sondern in einer Paintballhalle (was ja noch unwahrscheinlicher ist^^) aber seit 4 Jahren spielen wir zusammen wow und seit 3 Jahren teilen wir uns eine Wohnung und ein Leben. Letzte Woche haben wir geheiratet und auch weiterhin werden wir zusammen spielen. Nichtmehr Paintball weil dazu das Geld fehlt aber zumindest WoW =)
> 
> Ich bin froh das ich meinen Mann beim Paintball getroffen hab (ich glaub es waren mehr als 10 Bälle *hust* *rotwerd*) denn da zählt das Aussehen genauso wenig wie im internet. Man kann einfach nicht gut aussehen in den Schlabberklamotten und mit der Maske...Ich bin zwar weder fett noch besonders hässlich aber ich trau mich halt auch nicht auf jemanden zuzugehen, schüchtern halt. Er ist einfach das beste das mir in meinem Leben passiert ist und ich geb ihn nichtmehr her^^
> Und wenn ich jemanden nett finde kann ich das nicht ausschalten nur weil er älter ist als ich (12 Jahre älter um genau zu sein), ein paar Kilometer wegwohnt (OK, waren nur 30^^) oder nicht aussieht wie ein Topmodel (aber tageslichttauglich ist er *lach*)
> ...



Alles Gute zur Hochzeit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Möget ihr lange, glückliche und liebevolle Jahre haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (14. Mai 2009)

WoW zockende Mädels sind eh besser weil die nicht gleich denken: "Oh mien gott der zockt wow. also sitzt der den ganzen tag vorm pc und wird keine zeit für mich haben"      

außerdem muss ich zugeben das ich nicht gerade der typ bin der auf Mädels zugeht. ich bin etwas schüchtern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*PUH endli9ch geoutet^^*


----------



## Nimroth22 (14. Mai 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ganz klar ein *Girlie Hack*.
> 
> Girlie Hack Tutorial: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...35728&sid=3




Das ist ja mal witzig hab mich voll weggeschmissen vor lachen .

Danke dir :-)

Back to Topic : In meiner Gilde gabs auch 2 die haben sich dann kennen und lieben gelernt . Tja so kanns gehen.

Mir persönlich isses noch net passiert und meine Freundin mag Onlinespiele überhaupt nicht ich kann sie einfach nicht dafür begeistern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (14. Mai 2009)

Ich kenn das Problem mit dem "OMG du spielst WoW" auch zu gut. 

Ich argumentiere dann immer damit, dass ich mich wenigsten ordentlich beschäftige und mit andern Menschen was tue, statt nur am TV zu hängen.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (14. Mai 2009)

Bei der Liebe in WoW sollte man vorsichtig sein.
Ich habe ein Mädel kennen gelernt, wir verbrachten viel Zeit ingame (da sie etwas weiter weg wohnte etc), „wir“ verliebten uns ineinander.
So glaubte ich jedenfalls, sie war zeitgleich mit mir noch mit 5 anderen Kerlen zusammen und mit einigen hatte sie sogar ein tieferes Verhältnis.
Männer sind Schweine!? Frauen noch größere ;P ! 
Also Vorsicht walten lassen, im Internet kann man jede Identität annehmen die man will.


----------



## Düddi (14. Mai 2009)

Naja  

Männer können das aber auch sehr gut zwei gleisig zu fahren , das sind nicht immer nur die Frauen


----------



## Shiro Firerage (14. Mai 2009)

Düddi schrieb:


> Naja
> 
> Männer können das aber auch sehr gut zwei gleisig zu fahren , das sind nicht immer nur die Frauen



Egal wer es ist, es ist wiederwärtig!
Solche Leute spielen mit dem Leben anderer und haben daher ihr eigenes nicht verdient.


----------



## Phyraxxus (14. Mai 2009)

Heyho!

Vor etwa einem Jahr hat eine kleine lvl7 Kriegerin im Handelschat gefragt wo sie eine Schlange bekommen kann. Wurde schön verarscht dafür. Ich lese selten den Handelschannel, aber mir hat die Frage gefallen. Unter 1000 Spamms, rumproletereien und ololos die Kleine die einfach nur gerne eine Schlange wollte.
Ich kurz "im AH" geflüstert, sie gemerkt dass jemand sie ernst nimmt und zurückgefragt weil sie neu war und halt nicht wusste was AH war. Aber sooo putzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sag ihr, ich müsste in Netherstorm Dailys machen (dass Wort auch erklären müssen^^ ) und ihr die rote Natter besorgt.  Bissi mit ihr gequestet und das Spiel erklärt, auch Fotos gesehn (huiii heiß und putzig) aber nicht angemacht, weil nicht wollte dass sie auch nur denkt ich wäre einer von denen die in WoW jeder Titte hinterher düsen unds so nötig haben. Irgendwann aus den Augen verloren, als sie um die 40 war vor SW wieder getroffen und das Gesprächh ging dann zufällig in eine andere Richtung, wegen einem falsch interpretierbaren Wort. Ab da an nur noch zusammengespielt, ich sie überall durchgepusht und saßen manchmal die ganze Nacht auf einem Turm oder an einem Teich im nächtlichen Eschental, unglaublich stimmige Location da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das kann man so natürlich nur nicht lange aushalten, und da sie nur knapp 2 Zugstunden weggewohnt hat und ich sowieso Freifahrtticket von der Hochschule - kurz später ohne Bildschirm da weiter gemacht wo wir im Eschental aufgehört haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mittlerweile wohnen wir zusammen und sind total glücklich, passen einfach perfekt zusammen. Hattes nicht drauf angelegt, aber mir trotzdem eine perfekte, superheiße Freundin geangelt. Hätte nicht gedacht dass sowas WoW spielt - aber Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düddi (14. Mai 2009)

das sind sehr harte Worte....

ich denke  egal ob Mann oder Frau  niemand hat es verdient verletzt zu werden.  und glaube mir ich spreche da aus Erfahrung. 

Ich sitze hier und lese und frage mich immer wieder warum man so etwas tut , warum in einer beziehung  kleine dinge so schnell in ein Chaos verwandelt werden. Warum dann alles zu ende ist. 

Egal ob Internet und da draussen 

verletzt zu werden    allein gelassen zu werden     es tut einfach nur weh.  verdammt weh


----------



## Terrordromgirl (14. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mal wen kennengelernt als ich damals noch auf Horde zockte saß da ein einsamer Taurenkrieger und pfiff meiner Blutelfenpriesterin hinterher. Aus irgendeinem Grund tat mir der einsame Taure da schon ein wenig leid also gesellte ich mich zu ihm wir haben win wenig rumgeflirtet ingame waren wir schon nach kurzer Zeit verlobt.
Wir unternahemen auch einiges zusammen saßen ab und zu einfach so rum flirteten ein wenig.
Irgendwann machten wir uns neue Chars er nen Hunter ich nen Schamie wir haben zusamengelevelt und hatten Spaß dabei saßen oft zusamen im Ts nur um uns zu hören es war einfach nur Liebe, dachte ich zumindest.
Nunja es sollte wohl einfach nicht sein ein kleiner Streit dann versönung dann ein großer Streit weil er tat was Männer nun mal tun (woanders rumschaun un flirten etc) naja mir ging es zu sehr an die nieren ich begann dann meinen Allianzdruiden zu spielen um ihm aus dem Weg zu gehn mittlerweile haben wir keinen Kontakt mehr, was für mich schwer ist da ich ihn immer noch liebe ich weiß nichma wieso, ich habe dann irgendwan mit meinen Allianzchars den Server gewechselt um den erinnnerungen aus dem weg zu gehn, er ist auf einen andren Server mit seinem Tauren so verloren wir uns.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Falls mein süßer Kuscheltaure das hier lesen sollte: Ich vermiss dich, das sollst du nur wissen ich hab dich nie vergessen und werd es auch nie.


----------



## Dranay (14. Mai 2009)

Shiro schrieb:


> Bei der Liebe in WoW sollte man vorsichtig sein.
> Ich habe ein Mädel kennen gelernt, wir verbrachten viel Zeit ingame (da sie etwas weiter weg wohnte etc), „wir“ verliebten uns ineinander.
> So glaubte ich jedenfalls, sie war zeitgleich mit mir noch mit 5 anderen Kerlen zusammen und mit einigen hatte sie sogar ein tieferes Verhältnis.
> Männer sind Schweine!? Frauen noch größere ;P !
> Also Vorsicht walten lassen, im Internet kann man jede Identität annehmen die man will.



Ouh ja, da kann ich nur ein Lied von pfeifen.
Das war eine bitter böse Erfahrung damals für mich und ich wünsche sowas niemandem.



Phyraxxus schrieb:


> Heyho!
> 
> Vor etwa einem Jahr hat eine kleine lvl7 Kriegerin im Handelschat gefragt wo sie eine Schlange bekommen kann. Wurde schön verarscht dafür. Ich lese selten den Handelschannel, aber mir hat die Frage gefallen. Unter 1000 Spamms, rumproletereien und ololos die Kleine die einfach nur gerne eine Schlange wollte.
> Ich kurz "im AH" geflüstert, sie gemerkt dass jemand sie ernst nimmt und zurückgefragt weil sie neu war und halt nicht wusste was AH war. Aber sooo putzig
> ...



Tja, auf den Post kann ich nur sagen, dass ich seit heute auch wieder totaaal happy bin *strahlemann*. Hatte vor einigen Monaten auf meinem Server beim RP eine Blutelfe kennengelernt. Eigentlich wollte ich nur ganz normales RP machen, da ich damals noch ganz neu war. 
Nur irgendwie verstanden wir uns wirklich total super und aus RP wurde schnell OOC und wir unterhielten uns über unser Leben und was so passiert ist und welche Pläne wir denn so hätten.

Einige Wochen später dann, zog sie leider um und hatte kein Internet mehr. Wir mailten zwar via Email hin und wieder, doch kamen nicht wirklich oft Antworten von ihr zurück.
Irgendwo hatte ich sie mir auch schon etwas aus dem Kopf geschlagen und mich auf andere Dinge im Leben konzentriert. 
Doch dann, vor 2 Tagen, kam sie im MSN on und heute auch und mh ich muss sagen, ich bin einfach immer noch hin und weg von ihr.
Sie ist ultra hübsch und schlau (das sind nicht gerade viele Frauen, die ich kenne...) und hat eine wirklich sexy Stimme im TS^^

Ich hoff mal sehr, dass da noch mehr draus wird. Leider wohnt sie aber 500km weg von mir @_@ Naja, wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt^^


Jedenfalls freu ich mich für dich, dass du deine Freundin gefunden hast und ich wünsch euch Beiden alles gute und viel Erfolg^^


----------



## Kimbini (14. Mai 2009)

Also ich hatte in meiner alten Gilde auf "Forscherliga" ein Pärchen, was sich im Spiel kennenlernte und es im RL einige Jahre ausgehalten hat. Was letztendlich zur Trennung führte, weiß ich nicht, denn WoW spielen sie noch heute!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phyraxxus (14. Mai 2009)

Dranay schrieb:


> Jedenfalls freu ich mich für dich, dass du deine Freundin gefunden hast und ich wünsch euch Beiden alles gute und viel Erfolg^^



Dankeschön =) Wünsch dir auch viel Glück, vll wirds ja was, nichts aufgeben!


----------



## Togglodyte (14. Mai 2009)

Hiho 
also ich spiele mit meinem Sohn. Ich glaube man kann den Partner fürs Leben finden jedoch denke ich das die chnge viel zu gering ist, sowie die Change das man bedrogen wird zu hoch also halte ich solche Versuche für eher Sinnlos jedoch möchte ich da niemanden den Spaß verderben es zu Versuchen ;-)


----------



## Dranay (15. Mai 2009)

Phyraxxus schrieb:


> Dankeschön =) Wünsch dir auch viel Glück, vll wirds ja was, nichts aufgeben!



Danke sehr^^
Ich hab auch nicht vor aufzugeben, dafür ist sie einfach viel zu toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (15. Mai 2009)

Dranay schrieb:


> Ich kenn das Problem mit dem "OMG du spielst WoW" auch zu gut.
> 
> Ich argumentiere dann immer damit, dass ich mich wenigsten ordentlich beschäftige und mit andern Menschen was tue, statt nur am TV zu hängen.



Ich argumentiere anders bei sowas: “Jup, ich spiele WoW- aber ich spiele lieber WoW als mir soviel Farbe ins Gesicht zu klatschen wie du, um etwas zu sein, was ich nicht bin- und mich dahinter zu verstecken.“

Bei Kerlen sag ich schlichtweg, dass ich zumindest meiner Freundin treu bleibe, wenn ich weiß, dass sie es nicht sind- Fremde beachte ich gar nicht erst.



Düddi schrieb:


> das sind sehr harte Worte....
> 
> ich denke  egal ob Mann oder Frau  niemand hat es verdient verletzt zu werden.  und glaube mir ich spreche da aus Erfahrung.
> 
> ...



Ich kenne mich auch mehr aus, als mir lieb ist.
Bei mir war es der Fall, dass ich zu den Kerlen gehörte, die nicht nach dem 1. Tag sagten „Hey, fi**en?“. Das wurde mir insofern zum Verhängnis, dass ich- so sich jmd. für mich interessierte/ mit mir zusammen war- immer mit der Begründung „Ich möchte mit niemanden schlafen, der keine Erfahrung hat“ verarscht wurde.
Ich denke auch oft, man tut es, um andere bloß zu stellen, zu verletzen, weil man es „lustig“ findet.
Auch spielt oft der Fall „Vorteile holen“ mit. Ich kenne genug Frauen und auch Herren, die sich durch eine Beziehung- auch wenn man sich nicht liebt- Vorteile erschleichen will.
Beispiel hier:
Der Ex Freund einer Freundin von mir hat sie verlassen, weil eine andere mehr Kohle hatte. Die beiden hatten zusammen 3 Kinder- er ist abgehauen über Nacht, als sie nicht da war und die Kinder weg, und niemand weiß wohin er ist- und wenn doch, weiß ich nich bescheid.
Oder die Ex von ´nem bekannten von mir. Die kam mit Ihm zusammen, weil sie Geld wollte- und hat die Matratze für die Arbeit bei Ihm gespielt. Nach dem Prinzip „Ich diene zur Motivation der Kollegen“, hat sie dann Ihre… eigene Arbeit verrichtet.


----------



## vickie (15. Mai 2009)

Restinpeace91 schrieb:


> da das net so weitergehn kann und wir uns täglich sehen und lieben wollen


Wie darf man das jetzt verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *sry bissl anrüchig*^^




Tade schrieb:


> Scheint als wäre der Threat wie für mich gemacht
> Aber was folgt, wird einige der romatisch-zart-beseiteten unter den Buffies vielleicht ein wenig desillusionieren...Ich will euch da  nix kaputt schreiben, ich gönns euch und hoffe die Liebe gönnts euch auch. Aber mal zu meinen Erfahrungen zu Partner via WoW...
> 
> Durch meinen Ex-Ex-Freund bin ich an dieses wundervolle Spiel geraten, und ja so böse dass klingt ist es das einzige wofür ich ihm dankbar bin. Kurz scheiß Beziehung, da hat auch kein WoW mehr geholfen, schmerzhaftes Ende, auf in neue Abenteuer...
> ...



AltoBelli, hast du ein Leben hinter dir^^
Mit 25Jahren verheiratet gewesen.
Also wie ich das beurteilen kann hat er kein Interesse, sry aber wenn er es hätte, hätte er sich gemeldet.
Gut vll liegt er auch gerade im Krankenhaus oder ist in den urlaub gefahren ohne was zu sagen.


Zum Thema zurück.
Also ich selber hab bisher keine Erfahrungen solcher Art in WoW gemacht.
Ich halte auch ganz ehrlich gesagt nichts davon.
Denn WoW ist ein Spiel und Zeitvertreib, hätte ich eine Patnerin die auch WoW spielen würde, naja wie Tade sagte, sitzt man nurnoc davor.
Ich bin froh das meine Frau mir immer sagt, Sammy, komm wir gehn jetzt mal mit Freunden einen ballern, shoppen oder sonst was.
Und nein, ich bin nicht verheiratet^^ Sag immer nur so aus Spaß meine Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedoch kenn ich mehrere Leute denen sowas in WoW passiert ist.
Ein guter Freund hat dadurch seine große Liebe gefunden genau wie 2 andere mit denen ich Jahrelang zusammen gespielt habe.
Bei denen ist die Story eh super geil denn sie hat früher Ally und er Horde gespielt und sie wollte ihn immer töten. So kamen die dann wohl irgendwie ins Gespräch.
Und dann kenn ich noch wen den das wiederfahren ist, er hatte eine Frau und 2 Kinder und sie war auch verabredet.
Was ist passiert, beide haben eine Affäre angefangen und ich musste immer alles mit deren Ptnern klären.
Gut es gab ein Happy End, er ist bei seiner Familie geblieben und sie bei ihrem Mann.

Aber ich selber kann mir nicht vorstellen mich über WoW zu verlieben.
Vorallem ist es ja nur erstmal eine person hinter Pixeln....


----------



## vickie (15. Mai 2009)

silas00 schrieb:


> Paintball soll eh verboten werden wie ich gestern gehört hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nein, heute kam es in den Nachrichten, Paintball wird nicht verboten!!!!
Sprich es werden weiterhin Paramilitärische Kriegsspiele erlaubt sein.
Finde ich aber auch gut denn das wäre Einschränkung der privaten Freizeit.
Und Painball züchtet keine Killer und man lernt da auch nicht töten.


----------



## Mitzy (15. Mai 2009)

vickie schrieb:


> (...)
> AltoBelli, hast du ein Leben hinter dir^^
> Mit 25Jahren verheiratet gewesen.
> (...)
> (...)


Mein bester Freund wird wohl mit 19 oder 20 heiraten- mein Vater hat meine Mutte mit 18 geheiratet. Ich würde sagen, mit 25 Jahren hatte sie da eher die Reife 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






vickie schrieb:


> Nein, heute kam es in den Nachrichten, Paintball wird nicht verboten!!!!
> Sprich es werden weiterhin Paramilitärische Kriegsspiele erlaubt sein.
> Finde ich aber auch gut denn das wäre Einschränkung der privaten Freizeit.
> Und Painball züchtet keine Killer und man lernt da auch nicht töten.



*auf vickie einen Ballon, mit Farbe gefüllt, wird*
Stirb!
*Mehr Ballons hol*

Aber danke für´s bescheid sagen ;D Dann hab ich ja doch keinen Grund für einen bösen Brief *lach*


----------



## Dranay (15. Mai 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Ich argumentiere anders bei sowas: “Jup, ich spiele WoW- aber ich spiele lieber WoW als mir soviel Farbe ins Gesicht zu klatschen wie du, um etwas zu sein, was ich nicht bin- und mich dahinter zu verstecken.“
> 
> Bei Kerlen sag ich schlichtweg, dass ich zumindest meiner Freundin treu bleibe, wenn ich weiß, dass sie es nicht sind- Fremde beachte ich gar nicht erst.
> 
> ...



Lol. das mit der Schminke muss ich mir merken xD Der ist gut^^

Ich kenn da auch son Spezialisten, der hat ne Freundin (19 er 21), die schwanger ist von ihm und sie wollen nächstes Jahr heiraten. Tja, trotz dass er WoW zockt (und sie auch), betrügt er sie am laufenden Band "headdesk".

Ein Tüp der nur mal Spaß haben will bin ich auch nicht, wenn dann langfristig^^ Ich binde mich lieber und weiß dann, was ich habe. Sicherlich könnte Anderes auch seine Reitze habe, aber dafür bin ich nicht geschafften. 

Dass es Leute gibt, die sich im wahrsten Sinne des Worten im Leben durchv**eln ist wohl normal und da wird man wohl nie was dagegen tun können. Aber das gibts sowohl bei Männern, als auch bei Frauen.




vickie schrieb:


> (...)
> Zum Thema zurück.
> Also ich selber hab bisher keine Erfahrungen solcher Art in WoW gemacht.
> Ich halte auch ganz ehrlich gesagt nichts davon.
> ...



Ja, es kann schon schwer sein, wenn beide am PC hängen, aber ich denke, wenn in der Beziehung alles passt, hat man auch für andere Dinge einen Kopf und WoW wird uninteressanter.
Ich mein, ich häng jeden Tag am PC, aber eigentlich überwiegend auch nur, weil ich keine andere Beschäftigung habe. Mit ner Freundin wäre das auch etwas anders bei mir. Dennoch bleibt WoW ein Hobby von mir und - sieh es mal so. Dass Mann WoW zockt ist doch für Frau nur von Vorteil - man trainiert ja immerhin seine Finger dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



vickie schrieb:


> Nein, heute kam es in den Nachrichten, Paintball wird nicht verboten!!!!
> Sprich es werden weiterhin Paramilitärische Kriegsspiele erlaubt sein.
> Finde ich aber auch gut denn das wäre Einschränkung der privaten Freizeit.
> Und Painball züchtet keine Killer und man lernt da auch nicht töten.



*lach mich weg*
Das ist genauso Irrsinnig, wie wenn man sagt, man würde am PC durch CS das Zielen auf Menschen üben. Schon klar, weil das auch ein Vergleich ist, ne Maus und eine Halbautomatik oder ne Paintballpistole mit ner 44er...


----------



## Wildeagle (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

also ich habe meine Freundin auch via diesem (mittlerweile blöden Spiel :-) ) kennengelernt. Ja ich habe sogar Deutschland verlassen und lebe seit fast 2 Jahren nun mit ihr zusammen in der Schweiz. So kann es kommen Leute :-) 

Also ich drücke Dir/euch die Daumen 


Gruss


----------



## vickie (15. Mai 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Mein bester Freund wird wohl mit 19 oder 20 heiraten- mein Vater hat meine Mutte mit 18 geheiratet. Ich würde sagen, mit 25 Jahren hatte sie da eher die Reife
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gut wenn die Leute dran glauben ist das ja auch Ihr gutes Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen in diesem alter zu heiraten und dann in Monogamie zu leben.
Ich will erstmal noch ein bisschen das Leben genießen^^
Klar führt man auch jetzt Beziehungen, aber mal eine länger, mal eine kürzer.
Ich auch jetzt seit 3 Jahren mit meiner Frau zusammen..... Gut fast 3 Jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber heirate oO Nein danke, vll in 10 Jahren mal drüber nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Dranay schrieb:


> Das ist genauso Irrsinnig, wie wenn man sagt, man würde am PC durch CS das Zielen auf Menschen üben. Schon klar, weil das auch ein Vergleich ist, ne Maus und eine Halbautomatik oder ne Paintballpistole mit ner 44er...


Jaaaa ich töte Pixel, und da ich nur Headshots gebe treffe ich auf der Straße auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also die politiker sind sowas von dumm was das angeht.
Ich hab mal scharf mit Schrot geschossen, das macht sowas von derbe "bums" in der Schulter, das muss man vorher lange üben und kann das nicht von heute auf morgen.....
Aber naja, ein Schuldigen bzw Sündenbock brauchen die immer.
Denn sich selber mal die Schuld zu geben das die vll zu wenig tun oder zu wenige Betreuende Einrichtungen haben fällt den Hampeln leider nicht ein..


----------



## Howjin15 (27. Mai 2009)

Hmm schade das dieser Treath schon ausgestorben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hätt egrn mehr gelesen!


----------



## Shrukan (27. Mai 2009)

Wird schon wenn man den nach oben pushed ;D


----------



## Ti_Zero (27. Mai 2009)

Ich hab meinen Süßen zwar nicht in WoW kennengelernt, aber sicherlich dadurch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Gleiche Intressen sind halt mal n guter Status für ne Beziehung und unser erstes "Eis-brech-Gespräch" fand auch nur durch: "Du spielst Horde? - Bist mir Sympatisch!" statt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und bis jetzt läufts wirklich gut (4 Monate nun). Klar, seid der Beziehung wird das Spielen zwar ein wenig vernachlässigt, ist aber auch nicht weiter schlimm nicht mehr jeden Abend vor dem Rechner zuhocken und wenn, dann zusammen. (Auch wenn Männer wohl IMMER glauben müssen, dem kleinem Mädchen ingame den kleinsten scheiß erklären zu müssen.. frei nach dem Motto "Schatzi, weißt du schon dass man Quests teilen kann?"

Wie das ist Ingame einen Partner zu finden kann ich nicht sagen, wobei das natürlich auch von vorneirein Probleme aufgrund der möglichen Entferung aufwerfen könnte. Aber ich denke das ist schon möglich. Wenns passiert und klappt: Glückwunsch von meiner Seite.
Aber ich würde keinesfalls Ingame auf Partnersuche gehen..


----------



## Orker (27. Mai 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Die ein oder andere Flirterei ergibt sich wohl so oder so^^
> 
> 
> Muss aber gestehen, das ich eine Dame kennengelernt habe, mit der ich mich nach nem Jahr Ingame nun auch viel Outgame treffe....
> ...




Das nenn ich glück mag auch gern so ne bekanntschaft machen


----------



## IlFantastico (28. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte euch wirklich nicht zu nahe tretten.Aber man man man.Geht am Wochende doch weg, da seht ihr wie die Holde aussieht.Das ist doch mehr ein Glücksspiel als sonst was.Wie hoch stehen da die Chancen?Oder nehmt ihr alles?Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen würd mich nur wirklich interessieren.


----------



## Marienkaefer (28. Mai 2009)

Find einige Geschichten ziemlich interessant ^^


Also ich hab meinen Freund mit 15 RL kennengelernt als ich ziemlich besoffen war ...
Mittlerweile sind wir fast 3 Jahre (im August) zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Durch ihn habe ich angefangen zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin irgendwie froh drüber, da ich manchmal echt nicht wusste was ich abends tun soll.. unter der Woche fortgehen ist auch nicht immer so das Wahre.
Wir sind in der selben Gilde .. Leider hängt er noch immer auf 77, da er keine Lust mehr auf's Spiel hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ..


----------



## Dilrak (28. Mai 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Hmm schade das dieser Treath schon ausgestorben ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sorry, aber ich muss das jetzt mal loswerden. Das heißt nicht "Treath".

Entweder "Thread", "Topic" oder "Thema".


----------



## Mitzy (28. Mai 2009)

IlFantastico schrieb:


> Ich möchte euch wirklich nicht zu nahe tretten.Aber man man man.Geht am Wochende doch weg, da seht ihr wie die Holde aussieht.Das ist doch mehr ein Glücksspiel als sonst was.Wie hoch stehen da die Chancen?Oder nehmt ihr alles?Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen würd mich nur wirklich interessieren.



Ich hasse es wie die Hölle weg zu gehen. Dank eines Auto Unfalls habe ich Probleme beim gehen, da unsere Gesellschaft ja so perfekt sein muss, gucken mich immer alle an, als wäre ich ein Aussätziger. Darauf hab ich kein Nerv, ich steh zwar über den Dingen und komme klar, aber wenn man sich an die Theke sitzt und die Leute weggehen, weil sie (Zitat) finden das du ein "Spacken" sein musst, da du wohl "geistig behindert" bist- hmm.. Nä danke ;D

Die CHancen über´s Netz eine ernstgemeinte Beziehung zu finden sind so hoch, wie über´s RL eine zu finden. Jeder vö*elt jede und umgedreht... Man trennt sich, ein neuer kommt und weiter geht das Spiel- oder halt auch nicht.

Und ganz ehrlich, mir ist das aussehen relativ wurscht. Ich habe mich damals aufgrund des verrückten Charakters in meine Freundin verliebt, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Zugegeben, wäre sie ein 40- Tonner, dann wäre ich wohl auch zurück gewichen, aber wir haben auch fix ein Bild hin und her geschickt. Ihre Augen haben mich schon in den Bann gezogen.
Ich habe lieber eine Freundin mit Persönlichkeit, als eine 08/15 Barby Puppe mit mehr Stroh im Hirn als eine Vogelschäuche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ist so ein Fall, jeder das seine.


----------



## seskias13 (28. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe über WOW eine Frau kennengelernt die mich immer mehr faszinierte und aus dieser Faszination ist mittlerweile über viele Raids, das gemeinsame Angeln und Questen, über stundenlange Gespräche via Skype und TS und Briefe gegenseitige Liebe geworden. Da uns jedoch zwei Länder und etliche Km trennen ist ein zusammensein eher schwierig. In 3 Wochen werden wir uns zum ersten mal "Live" gegenüberstehen und ein WE verbringen. Ich wünsch mir das sich die Gefühle auch im Rl bestätogen werden. 

Doch man bedenke: Selbst wenn man sich liebt und nicht mehr voneinader kann, so werden es dennoch früher oder später Zwei leben sein die man zusammen verbinden muss. Soll die Liebe wachsen und zu einem gemeinsamen Leben führen wird es unumgänglich sein Risiken einzugehen und vill sogar liebgewonnenes zurückzulassen. Wir jedenfalls beschäftigen uns jetzt schon mit solchen gedanken den es soll ja nicht bei einer WOW-Liebe bleiben.

Also es kann viel Sehnsucht, Schmerz und sicherlich sehr viel Arbeit bedeuten und es wird von beiden einen starken CHarakter, und viel Kraft erfordern diesen Weg zu gehen.

Ich wünsch allen WOW-Pärchen viel Glück und eine glückliche Zukunft, seht es wie in einem Raid... Zusammenhallten, aufeinander aufpassen, sich Respekt erweisen und niemals aufgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExodiusHC (28. Mai 2009)

Ich schreib lieber mit Frauen als mit Männern in WoW, ist lustiger ;P
Aber sonst nichts für mich.

Ich mache bei meinen ersten Dates etwas richtiges und nicht Sturmwind raiden.

Wenn's einen nicht stört find ich's ok, aber für mich wäre es ganz sicher nichts. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Deligor (28. Mai 2009)

Dates übers Netz...gesellschaftlich noch nicht voll anerkannt aber in meinen Augen eindeutig die Zukunft.
Das hat nichts mit Armselig zu tun oder sonstwelchen minderwertigen Kommentaren dazu...die Population der Rasse "Mensch" ist nunmal über den ganzen Globus verteilt...
Wir sind inzwischen so viele, dass es für die meisten einfach sehr schwer ist einen guten Partner zu finden...also nimmt man das nächstbeste. Ein deutliches Zeichen hierfür ist die zunehmende Tendenz der Trennung von Paaren.
Versteht mich nicht falsch...die alten Methoden mögen durchaus mehr romantig oder sonstwas für Vorteile haben...aber es geht ja nur um das reine "Kennenlernen" und da ist der Ort in meinen Augen doch nun wirklich egal.

Das große Problem ist schlichtweg die Einstellung der Gesellschaft hierzu...obwohl ich glaube das irgendwann auch der letzte Hillbilly erkannt hat, dass da eigendlich nichts dabei ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beziehungen die im World wide Web begonnen haben sollte man nicht verurteilen...man sollte sie als die Zukunft der Menschheit ansehen und ihnen eine Chance geben. 

Mfg Del


----------



## Potpotom (28. Mai 2009)

Also meine 4. Frau hab ich in Azeroth kennengelernt, und ich muss zugeben... es war die Beste und längste Ehe von den Fünf.


----------



## Dabow (28. Mai 2009)

VallovShatt schrieb:


> Von Internetliebeleien halte ich überhaupt nix.
> ................



Oh mein Gott! Geh bitte wieder zur Schule und lern schreiben !


----------



## IlFantastico (28. Mai 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott! Geh bitte wieder zur Schule und lern schreiben !




Darf er keine Meinung äußern?Ihr wollt alle immer akzeptiert werden, könnt aber Meinungen anderer nicht tolerieren.Weiß ja nicht genau wie das bei euch in Deutschland ist, aber ich würd mal in die Schule und nicht nur zur Schule gehen ;-)


----------



## IlFantastico (28. Mai 2009)

Deligor schrieb:


> Dates übers Netz...gesellschaftlich noch nicht voll anerkannt aber in meinen Augen eindeutig die Zukunft.
> Das hat nichts mit Armselig zu tun oder sonstwelchen minderwertigen Kommentaren dazu...die Population der Rasse "Mensch" ist nunmal über den ganzen Globus verteilt...
> Wir sind inzwischen so viele, dass es für die meisten einfach sehr schwer ist einen guten Partner zu finden...also nimmt man das nächstbeste. Ein deutliches Zeichen hierfür ist die zunehmende Tendenz der Trennung von Paaren.
> Versteht mich nicht falsch...die alten Methoden mögen durchaus mehr romantig oder sonstwas für Vorteile haben...aber es geht ja nur um das reine "Kennenlernen" und da ist der Ort in meinen Augen doch nun wirklich egal.
> ...




Genau das ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.Ich sitzt dem Gesprächpartner lieber gegenüber und schau ihm in die Augen.Betrachte sein Verhalten,die Mimik ,wie er sich gestikuliert.Das Lächeln.Dieses mystische zwischen Mann und Frau (Mann und Mann oder Frau und Frau)wenn sie sich gegenüber stehen.Die Spannung vor dem Ungewissen.Hier geht es nicht um aussehen.
Vor meinem PC kann ich der große Macker sein aber dem Gesprächspartner gegenüber kann ich nicht so leicht etwas Vormachen.

Schon allein diese ganzen Erfahrungen mit verschiedensten Partnern, deren Gesichtszüge und Verhaltensweisen (der Geruch des Gegenübers) sind Eindrücke in meinem Kopf die ich ewig behalte.Einen Chat vergess ich da mal schnell.Aber an ein Lächeln kann man sich in 10 Jahren noch immer erinnern.
Aus diesen Gründen bin ich der Meinung wird das Web nie ein Ersatz für ein richtiges treffen sein können.


----------



## Blah (28. Mai 2009)

Ich habs nicht nötig ^^ Also hatte mal ne Freundin die auch WoW spielt und so, aber nicht durch WoW kennen gelernt.

Ich bin jedes Wochenende im Ausgang, ich habe Frauen auf Vorrat, habe momentan auch kein bock auf ne Beziehung.


----------



## Deligor (28. Mai 2009)

IlFantastico schrieb:


> Genau das ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.Ich sitzt dem Gesprächpartner lieber gegenüber und schau ihm in die Augen.Betrachte sein Verhalten,die Mimik ,wie er sich gestikuliert.Das Lächeln.Dieses mystische zwischen Mann und Frau (Mann und Mann oder Frau und Frau)wenn sie sich gegenüber stehen.Die Spannung vor dem Ungewissen.Hier geht es nicht um aussehen.
> Vor meinem PC kann ich der große Macker sein aber dem Gesprächspartner gegenüber kann ich nicht so leicht etwas Vormachen.
> 
> Schon allein diese ganzen Erfahrungen mit verschiedensten Partnern, deren Gesichtszüge und Verhaltensweisen (der Geruch des Gegenübers) sind Eindrücke in meinem Kopf die ich ewig behalte.Einen Chat vergess ich da mal schnell.Aber an ein Lächeln kann man sich in 10 Jahren noch immer erinnern.
> Aus diesen Gründen bin ich der Meinung wird das Web nie ein Ersatz für ein richtiges treffen sein können.



Versteh mich nicht miss...ich meine nicht, dass diese Beziehung NUR online stattfindet...das wäre keine Beziehung mit Zukunft. Es geht einzig und allein um den Aspekt des Kennenlernens...den ersten Kontakt herstellen quasi. Wenn man dann bei einem Treffen (welches nach dem onlinebeschnuppern der nächste Schritt wäre) merkt, dass man sich doch nicht so grün ist wie man dachte wird, genau wie wenn man sein gegenüber einfach so getroffen hat, eh nichts aus einer Beziehung.
Online kann man die Umstände ein wenig mehr optimieren und für schüchterne Menschen ist dies eine gute Gelegenheit das Eis zu brechen. Hobbies und Interessen werden ausgetauscht und zwar bevor es für irgendwen peinlich werden könnte. Etwaige Risiken werden dezimiert durch genauere Vorbereitung.

Skeptiker könnten jetzt zwar sagen, das dies den Reiz wegnimmt...aber dies sehe ich nicht so...das letztentliche Treffen wird sicher viel entspannter, wenn man schonmal ein grobes Bild des Partners hat

Mfg Del


----------



## Theodaan (28. Mai 2009)

Na dann will ich auch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe meine Frau auch über ein Online Spiel kennen gelernt. Zu der damaligen Zeit spielten wir beide Rappelz. 
Eines Abend stand spontan eine Dungeonparty an, mit Teamspeak und viel Spaß in der Gruppe. ( In WoW wäre das einfach ein Raid, in Rappelz nennt man es halt Dungeonparty ).
Im Prinzip lernte ich dort meine jetzige Frau kennen, auch wenn ich sie an dem Abend nur als nette Mitspielerrin wahrgenommen habe. 
Gute 3 Wochen später traff sich ein großteil der Gruppe erneut zu einem netten Abend und wieder waren ich und meine Frau mit von der Partie. Diesmal unterhielten wir uns nach dem Run jedoch noch ein wenig und verabredeten uns für den nächten Tag um etwas gemeinsam in der Virtuellen Welt zu unternehmen.
Am Tag drauf dann kam es auch zum ersten Telefonat, denn wir wollten beide wissen wie sich der andere den nun im wirklichen Leben anhört. 
Es folgten weitere Telefonate und ich beschloß dann spontan noch in der nächsten Woche zu ihr zu fahren. Zwar lagen 600km Zugfahrt und das ungewisse vor mir, aber was sollte schon schief gehen.. man konnte ja jederzeit nach Hause.

Im Grunde kann ich mir die nächsten 2 Monate der Erzählung sparen, aber vll. reicht eine kleine Zusammenfassung:
Wir haben uns in den 2 Monaten noch 4 mal getroffen und da es für mcih an der Zeit war eine Uni zu suchen, an der ich Studieren konnte, beschloß ich einfach mit ihr zusammen zu ziehen ( sie studierte zu dem zeitpunkt ebenfalls, daher musste eine Entscheidung her, ob das ganze etwas ernstes oder eher etwas Abenteuerliches sein sollte ) . Anfangs verlief das ganze etwas schleppend, aber je konkreter der Wunsch wurde, desto mehr freuten wir uns beide über das kommende gemeinsame Heim.

Exakt 3 Monate nach dem ersten Kontakt, zoggen wir dann zusammen. Wir hatten uns bis dahin genau 5 mal gesehen und trotzdem stand fest: Wir wollen es so!
Das ganze ist nun 14 Monate her und keiner von uns beiden bereut diesen Entschluß. Mittlerweile spielen wir gemeinsam WoW und andere MMOs. Auch wenn es ab und an zickereien wegen der Spiele gibt, so teilen wir doch beide unsere Leidenschaft fürs Online spielen und sind glücklich mit dem Partner an unserer Seite.

Übrigens stellte sich auch der erste Tierische Nachwuchs bereits ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wir haben uns vor 4 Monaten eine kleine Katze angeschafft, die ebenso wie wir überglücklich ist. So wurde nicht nur die Freude an den Onlinegames sondern auch die gemeinsame Freude an unserem Haustier zu einem festen Bestandteil unserer Liebe.


----------



## Mitzy (29. Mai 2009)

IlFantastico schrieb:


> Genau das ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.Ich sitzt dem Gesprächpartner lieber gegenüber und schau ihm in die Augen.Betrachte sein Verhalten,die Mimik ,wie er sich gestikuliert.Das Lächeln.Dieses mystische zwischen Mann und Frau (Mann und Mann oder Frau und Frau)wenn sie sich gegenüber stehen.Die Spannung vor dem Ungewissen.Hier geht es nicht um aussehen.
> Vor meinem PC kann ich der große Macker sein aber dem Gesprächspartner gegenüber kann ich nicht so leicht etwas Vormachen.
> 
> Schon allein diese ganzen Erfahrungen mit verschiedensten Partnern, deren Gesichtszüge und Verhaltensweisen (der Geruch des Gegenübers) sind Eindrücke in meinem Kopf die ich ewig behalte.Einen Chat vergess ich da mal schnell.Aber an ein Lächeln kann man sich in 10 Jahren noch immer erinnern.
> Aus diesen Gründen bin ich der Meinung wird das Web nie ein Ersatz für ein richtiges treffen sein können.



Es ist schon richtig, was du sagst- aber in einer Zeit, wo man immer mehr und mehr arbeiten muss, und weniger und weniger Freizeit hat- nunja…
Montag bis Samstag arbeiten, dann noch irgendwohin gehen? Sorry, nein danke, da sitz ich lieber entspannt am PC/ vor´m Fernseher oder mache was mit Freunden- aber ich geh nich auf Achse.
Im Urlaub weggehen- sicher nett, aber mir ist mein Urlaub inzwischen heilig. Wäre ich Single, würde ich vermutlich irgendeinen Unsinn machen. So aber verbringe ich Zeit mit meiner Freundin.

Glaub mir, ich hab mal genauso wie du gedacht- irgendwann hat es dann bei mir allerdings einen Umschwung gegeben.
„Richtige“ Liebe kann aus meiner Sicht nicht über´s Netz entstehen. Du kannst nur das Interesse für jemanden wachsen lassen. Dann entscheidet das 1. Treffen oder nicht.

Bei meiner Freundin und mir, wir haben uns immer intimere Dinge im whisp gesagt- dann wollte sie sich mit mir treffen.
Wir treffen uns, reden erst noch normal- und dann weiß ich nur noch, dass wir uns geküsst haben *schmunzel*

Das Web soll auch nicht als Ersatz für ein Treffen dienen. Es soll lediglich eine Art „Informationsbörse“ sein. Du siehst den Menschen- denn bevor du irgendwas weiter tust, fragst du meist nach einem Bild, aus meiner Sicht- unterhälst dich und dann triffst du dich irgendwann.
Und, auch wenn mich manche auslachen mögen- ich kann mich an die meisten chats von mir noch erinnern, an die mit meiner Freundin, wo wir uns sogar noch gestritten haben- selbst die kenne ich noch auswendig und könnte die aufschreiben.


----------



## Crav3n (29. Mai 2009)

Passt vielleicht nicht ganz hier rein, aber ich hab nach WoW-Release auf dem Server Kil`Jaeden angefangen und habe dort nach geraumer Zeit, sehr viele nette Leute getroffen, wie der Zufall so will waren wir später alle in einer Gilde ( Bündnis ) Wie das dann so ist quatscht man natürlich auch gerne mal im TS und aus den Gesprächen heraus, kam dann der große Zufall, wir kamen zu 70 % alle aus einer Stadt.

Tjoa darauf hin traf man sich mal mit den Leuten und ging um die Häuser und Party machen, traf sich immer öfters im RL und unternahm immer mehr. 
Die Leute aus dem Gildenbündnis bilden heute noch meinen engsten Freundeskreis und meinen besten Kumpel habe ich auch durch dieses Gilde kennengelernt.

Zum Topic:

Ich habs nicht selber erlebt, aber mein Bruder hat seine Ehefrau durch WoW kennengelernt. Wie wo und so das ganze ablief kann ich nicht viel zu sagen, aber es ist nun 4 Jahre her und sie sind glücklich wie am ersten Tag der Beziehung. Sie kam aus dem Süden Deutschland und ist zu uns in den Norden gezogen, mittlerweile sind sie glücklich verheiratet und haben ne gemeinsame Tochter. 

Wie schon erwähnt es ist nicht das WO, sondern das wie und was man draus macht. Wenn alles stimmt und passt ist das WO sowas von egal. 

Ob ich nun wen total besoffen in der Disco anlaber, oder nüchtern jemanden in der Virtual World ist völlig egal. 

soviel von mir dazu !


----------



## Gregorius (29. Mai 2009)

Na dann möchte ich mich auch mal beteiligen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch ich habe in WoW eine Frau kennengelernt. Es fing damit an, dass ich in meiner Gilde eine grüne Axt angeboten habe bevor ich sie verkaufe. Es kam auch gleich eine Anfrage einer neuen Jägerin und so bekam sie die Axt. Anschließend fragte sie gleich, ob ich ihr kurz bei 'nem Elite helfen könnte und schwupps war eine Questgemeinschaft gegründet^^

Über TS und später MSN Messager haben wir viel gesprochen und uns auch gesehen, bis sie mich in Berlin besuchte. Tja, und mit der Zeit ist daraus Liebe, eine Ehe und ein 15 Monate alter Sohn geworden, und ich wohne nun etwa 370km entfernt von Berlin und bin sehr zufrieden und glücklich mit meiner Entscheidung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde es keinem raten online seine wahre Liebe zu suchen, aber manchmal stolpert man einfach darüber, und dann sollte man auch offen dafür sein! Allerdings dürfte man die Liebe wohl kaum in eingängigen Chats o.ä. finden...^^

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Uranius (29. Mai 2009)

Blah schrieb:


> Ich bin jedes Wochenende im Ausgang, ich habe Frauen auf Vorrat, habe momentan auch kein bock auf ne Beziehung.



Dann hoff ich mal für Dich, das deine Vorratsfrauen das hier nich lesen.
Könnte sein, das Du dann plötzlich sehr viel Lagerplatz frei hast.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab meine Freundin und baldige Frau durch He-Man.de kennengelernt. :-)
Naja, was soll ich sagen, bin mittlerweile Papa seid 3 Wochen und nächsten Monat wird geheiratet.

Beziehung per Web, geht super.


----------



## Blah (29. Mai 2009)

Uranius schrieb:


> Dann hoff ich mal für Dich, das deine Vorratsfrauen das hier nich lesen.
> Könnte sein, das Du dann plötzlich sehr viel Lagerplatz frei hast.
> 
> 
> ...



Ach, das Lager wäre wieder schnell gefüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uranius (29. Mai 2009)

Blah schrieb:


> Ach, das Lager wäre wieder schnell gefüllt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Selbstbewußtsein FTW. ^^

Wasn Glück diesen Quatsch hab ich hinter mir und bin glücklich mit Frau und Kind.


----------



## Mitzy (29. Mai 2009)

Uranius schrieb:


> (...)
> Naja, was soll ich sagen, bin mittlerweile Papa seid 3 Wochen und nächsten Monat wird geheiratet.
> (...)



Gratuliere und alles gute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Blah schrieb:


> Ach, das Lager wäre wieder schnell gefüllt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bist du das auf´m Avatar, aus neugier gefragt.


----------



## Scrätcher (29. Mai 2009)

Uranius schrieb:


> Selbstbewußtsein FTW. ^^



Er redete von Masse! Nicht von Klasse! XD


----------



## Mitzy (29. Mai 2009)

Das heißt, lauter 12 jähriger Mädchen, die auf Tokio Hotel abfahren...


----------



## Seedian (29. Mai 2009)

Er schaut aus als sei er selber ein Mädchen wer weiß wer weiß.
Schon schwer geworden zeit dem es diese schwarzen haare gibt Oo
Jaja damals war alles besser xD

Ich kenne viele Frauen auf meinem Server aber irgendwie sind sie nicht gerade alle so vom RL aussehen her mein ding.
Alle extrem nett, lustig usw.... 
Es gibt aber eine da würde ich echt gern wissen wie sie ausschaut ^^


----------



## direct-Gaming (29. Mai 2009)

Habe auch mal jemanden via WOW kennen gelernt und dann auch via RL getroffen. Da war dann mal kurz was aber im nachhinein stellte sich das als flop raus. Muss ja ned immer so sein aber ich habe da ehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Bin auf jeden Fall jetzt wieder mit einer NON-WOW frau zusammen und die akzeptiert das ich zocke ^^ alles bestens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blah (30. Mai 2009)

Aboah, wie sich alle an meinem alten Ava aufhängen.. wie schon im anderen Thread..

So, seh ich inzwischen aus, wen's interessiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur mein Ziegenbärtchen sieht man da nicht so *g*



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Er redete von Masse! Nicht von Klasse! XD



Das kann man so nicht sagen, da man die Frauen auch nicht wie Taschentücher behandeln muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und gibt genug Klasse auf dieser Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Treffe ich morgen, wer meint die hätte (jetzt vom Aussehen her) keine Klasse, weiss nicht was gut ist: http://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=76867.jpg
Und nein, sie ist nicht 12 und nein auch kein Tokio Hotel Fan, sondern 18 und hört Sachen wie Green Day.

Und jetzt genug OT ^^


----------



## Dimpfer (30. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe zwar meine Frau nicht über WoW kennen gelernt, aber aus zufall spielten wir damals beide WoW, sogar auf den gleichen Server..... 
wir kannten uns schon lange, wussten aber nichts wegen WoW von einander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja, mittlerweile sind wir über 2 jahre zusammen, haben 1 kind und naja, spielen immernoch zusammen WoW, nur nicht mehr auf den alten Server, sogar mit neuen Accounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (18. Juni 2009)

Supi es geht weiter hier *freu* *keks haben will xD* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

achja sry wegen "Treath", falsch schreiben tun wir ALLE, aber ihr wisst was gemeint is also fürs nächste ma merken: Ausbessern kannste, wenn deine Rechtschreibung korrekt is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So nun viel Spaß hier weiter in meinem "Treath" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (18. Juni 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Supi es geht weiter hier *freu* *keks haben will xD*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



n_n *keks schmeiß* bitte schön, aberl eider nichts zeit hier zu reden baden gehen muss *auszieh und in wanne hops*


----------



## painschkes (18. Juni 2009)

_Aber nicht zu weit rausschwimmen!! *hinterherruf*

_


----------



## Howjin15 (20. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> n_n *keks schmeiß* bitte schön, aberl eider nichts zeit hier zu reden baden gehen muss *auszieh und in wanne hops*




Danke fürn Keks! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß, lass dich ent vom Weißen Hai erwischen^^


----------



## Pommesbude2 (20. Juni 2009)

Überlegt euch mal ihr "verliebt" euch in ein weibliches Stück Pixel das in wirklichkeit ein behaarter 60 Jähriger Mann ist o.O


Hüaa *kotz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich halt nix von online "Liebe" viele Männer geben sich als Frauen aus was ich einfach nur pervers finde...
Vorallem kann man sehr sehr leicht von Mädels eingesponnen werden, am ende endet man noch als Sklave xD


----------



## Darequi (20. Juni 2009)

Ich hab meeine Partnerin durch WoW verloren ... zählt das auch?

Ich hab sie zum WoW spielen gebracht, dadurch hat sich unsere Beziehung dann erledigt gehabt.
Hatte sie damals in "meine" Gilde geholt, und die Gilde hat mich dann naja, wie soll ich sagen, rausgemobbt, 
meine "Freundin" hat die Beziehung dann beendet und ist immer noch in der Gilde ...

Also :

Trenne RL und Spiel !! - Keine Freundin ausm WOW! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2009)

Pommesbude2 schrieb:


> Überlegt euch mal ihr "verliebt" euch in ein weibliches Stück Pixel das in wirklichkeit ein behaarter 60 Jähriger Mann ist o.O
> 
> 
> Hüaa *kotz*
> ...




Natürlich klappt sowas nur, wenn beide ehrlich sind. Ich hab zwar sowas noch nicht erlebt, aber kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass auch aus so einem Spiel sich Freundschaft und mehr bilden kann. Wenn man jeden Tag zusammen WoW spielt, der eine sich auf den anderen verlassen kann, dann bildet sich ja mit der Zeit eine Vertrautheit.
Einige möchten das dann eben aufs RL ausweiten, telefonieren miteinander usw. Manche treffen sich dann auch und wenn eben, wie bereits angesprochen, beide ehrlich waren, dann kann auch Liebe daraus werden.

Ich finde das auch gar nichts schlimmes. Mittlerweile ist es ja etwas ganz normales, seine Freundin über Internet und Co. kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Flixl (20. Juni 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Pusillin (20. Juni 2009)

@Howjin15

da kann man ja fast neidisch werden^^
Gratulation und viel glück weiterhin


----------



## Pusillin (20. Juni 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Ich hab meeine Partnerin durch WoW verloren ... zählt das auch?
> 
> Ich hab sie zum WoW spielen gebracht, dadurch hat sich unsere Beziehung dann erledigt gehabt.
> Hatte sie damals in "meine" Gilde geholt, und die Gilde hat mich dann naja, wie soll ich sagen, rausgemobbt,
> ...


boa wie assozial ist das denn?
von deiner gilde und deiner freundin,
wenn sie nicht zu dir steht, kannst du eigentlich froh sein, denn dann wars keine richtige liebe.
und was hat deine gilde gemacht???
such dir ne nette gilde und vermeide jeden kontakt mit ihnen
bestehe außerdem darauf, nichts mehr mit ihnen zu tun zu haben (random raids, handel etc.)
und mache deine netten mitspieler auf sie aufmerksam- so würde ich es tun


----------



## Hubautz (20. Juni 2009)

Pommesbude2 schrieb:


> Vorallem kann man sehr sehr leicht von Mädels eingesponnen werden, am ende endet man noch als Sklave xD



Das passiert öfter als man denkt und wird umgangssprachlich "heiraten" genannt.


----------



## Anburak-G (20. Juni 2009)

Na, es gibt auch Frauen, die sich ihre "Farmsklaven" halten^^

In meiner vorherigen Gilde war der GL leicht in ein Mädel verschossen und tat alles um Ihr zu imponieren...

Da sie noch nicht 80 war,  sollten wir sie die ganze Zeit durch inis ziehen und ihr beim Questen helfen...

Das ging teilweise soweit, das er Raids abgesagt hatte (ID mussten wir uns aufheben und bekamen noch Schelte als wir Dienstags GILDENINTERN!!! unsere ID's verbraten haben)....

Als sie dann 80 war, wurde sie komplett Grün in die Raids mitgenommen und was sie brauchen konnte, wurde Ihr direkt zugewiesen.

Fazit:

Halbe Gilde weg und das nur weil der GL imponieren wollte^^

P.S. Mit meiner Dame treff ich mich nun mehr out-als ingame... Macht mehr Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (20. Juni 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das passiert öfter als man denkt und wird umgangssprachlich "heiraten" genannt.



Nach ca 10000Jahren Skalverei durch die Mannschaft bin ich durchaus dafür das der Spieß für die nächsten 10000Jahre umgedreht wird.

Frauen sind nicht nur zum Spaß da, die sind keine Dinge die sich in eine Ecke stellen lassen und nur bei Bedarf hohlen lassen, ihr solltet eure Meinung endlich mal ändern.

PS: Ich denke das dein Satz sowieso ironisch gemeint war, ist nicht auf dich bezogen, sondern allgemein.


----------



## Hubautz (20. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> PS: Ich denke das dein Satz sowieso ironisch gemeint war, ist nicht auf dich bezogen, sondern allgemein.



Tss, man muss es echt immer dazu schreiben, wenn man einen Scherz macht. 
Ich bin seit 12 Jahren glücklich verheiratet und würde mein Dasein niemals als Sklaverei bezeichnen. 
Und nicht nur deshalb weil ich sonst verhauen werden würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (20. Juni 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Tss, man muss es echt immer dazu schreiben, wenn man einen Scherz macht.
> Ich bin seit 12 Jahren glücklich verheiratet und würde mein Dasein niemals als Sklaverei bezeichnen.
> Und nicht nur deshalb weil ich sonst verhauen werden würde.
> 
> ...



War ja nicht auf dich bezogen, sondern allgemein gemeint, Aussagen diesbezüglich gabs ja in dem Thread schon genug, dein Post war war halt grade praktisch als Qoute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Deine Ironie ist mir nicht entgangen.


----------



## Atabax (20. Juni 2009)

ich habe auch nen mädel kennengelernt  super süss und einfach perfekt   hoffe es wird was draus   
fernbezihungen sind zwar fürn arsch aber soweit ist es dan doch nciht zu ihr xD


----------



## Stormraiser (20. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe meine Frau auch über WoW kennen gelernt Sie wohnte in Österreich und ich in Deutschland seid sie damals in die Gilde kam und wir uns das erste Mal unterhielten war da so ein Gefühl was mit den Jahren immer stärker wurde, als ich sie dann in Österreich besuchte funkte es nur so^^. Na ja was soll ich sagen ich habe alle Zelte in Deutschland aufgegeben und bin nach Österreich gezogen und bin nun mit der besten Frau der Welt zusammen und das dank WoW irgendwie komisch das es so gekommen ist aber ich bin froh den mein Leben hat sich seid dem nur gebessert, besseren Job, Wohnung und meine Frau was könnte es besseres geben..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (30. Juni 2009)

Also ich weis paast net ganz zu meinem Thema aber mich würd intressieren wie ihr auf meinen thread gekommen seit^^ 

Durch Signatur?
Weil ich schon öfter hier schreibt?
weil ihr alles ma anschaut im allgemeinen WoW Forum?
etc..?


----------



## Maltztrunk (30. Juni 2009)

ne aber ich fand das geil was der eine gesagt hat das mit dem mond anheulen in og 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (1. Juli 2009)

Maltztrunk schrieb:


> ne aber ich fand das geil was der eine gesagt hat das mit dem mond anheulen in og
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




welche seite war das noch gleich? Muss das ma als signatur zitat nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
btw: wie mach ich zitat für Signatur?^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG

Achtung! Wütende Tante Edit von hinten und meint: Howjin du hast schon wieder vergessen was zu erwähnen *vor wut koch*
Achja sry xD  Schön fleißig hier weiter schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 empfehlt allen leuten diesen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Achtung! Wütende Tante Edit von hinten und meint: Howjin du hast schon wieder vergessen was zu erwähnen *vor wut koch*
> Achja sry xD  Schön fleißig hier weiter schreiben
> 
> 
> ...


Richtig!
Ist ein super Thread,aber ich habe leide nichts darüber zu berichten....
Oder doch,in unserer Gilde gibts nen Paar,dass sich auch über WoW kennengerlnt hat.
Naja ich kann selber nichts drüber berichten,habe ne Freundin und mit 13 das über WoW zu machen wäre glaube ich Krank.


----------



## Vrocas (1. Juli 2009)

ChAzR schrieb:


> ich hätte nie gedacht aber ich habe meine freundin über wow kennen gelernt..klingt iwo arm ich weiß aber es ist die beste frau die ich jemals kennen gelernt habe..! ich bin so glücklich mit ihr ^^



Was ist denn der Sinn deines Benutzerbildes?

P.S. Freut mich ein Mitglied der Horde zu begrüßen dessen Mut sogar Leute übersteigt die sich nicht trauen ihren Glauben in die Signatur zu setzen, du hast mich Inspiriert. Du spielst Schamane oder Krieger, richtig?


----------



## Imperator22 (1. Juli 2009)

ich denke möglich ist alles .. habe damit aber, bis auf einige kurze "flirts", noch keine erfahrungen gemacht


mfg


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (1. Juli 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> heutzutage ist alles möglich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du meinst das hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Rwi9BsoJ14
Echt schlim was es so gibt mit 11 Vater man merkt im Video das er auch einfach noch Geistig nicht reif für sowas ist, wie auch.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Maltztrunk (2. Juli 2009)

> Was ist denn der Sinn deines Benutzerbildes?



Sieht man doch , ein fettes tanzendes Elepfantenbaby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thundeer (15. Juli 2009)

cooler thread bin zufälliger drüber gestolpert

und habe auch was dafür bei zu tragen. Ich kenne meine Freundin jetzt seit knapp nen Monat
und wie es schon im thread heißt wir haben uns über WoW kennen gelernt.

wie das schicksal so wollte suchte sie an einem abend im SucheNachGruppe channel nen dd
für erfolge im Nexus, durch Glück hab ich es gesehen und mir fehlte dort noch ein erfolg
also hab ich sie mit meinem retri angeschrieben. Nach dem inv gab es sofort TS-ip
und es ging los anfangs war alles normal so wie oft, wenn man mit neuen Leuten im TS ist.
Doch dann hat sich die Stimmung gelockert.

am nächsten Tag hat sie mich angeschrieben für anderen erfolge sammeln ich dacht mir wieso nicht
ende des abends haben wir dann etwas persönlicher geredet und infos ausgetauscht (SVZ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
und dann die ersten flirts

wir wohnen zwar knapp 130km entfernt von einander aber egal die Liebe überwindet alles so auch 
das ich mich erst gestern von Dortmund aus nach Schieder in der Nähe von Paderborn wo sie Urlaub machte
nur um sie das erste mal zu treffen.

die einzigste frage ist immer noch ob sowas schicksal ist oder nicht da ich eigentlich nur durch zufall auf ihrem Server war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hoffe es hat euch mein Glück etwas näher gebracht


----------



## Twitter (15. Juli 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed-user!
> 
> Manche leute kennen hier sicher das Buffed magazin, in diesem werden ja immer WoW Spielende partner (letze ausgabe: WoW Familie) vorgestellt, sie sich vielleicht sogar über WoW kennengelernt haben.
> 
> ...


 Geh mal mehr raus. Jede frau die wow spielt ist entweder net schön oder ist Fett,


----------



## Demitrius (15. Juli 2009)

Twitter schrieb:


> Geh mal mehr raus. Jede frau die wow spielt ist entweder net schön oder ist Fett,




EPIC FAIL!!!

das is mal sowas von einer übertriebenen Pauschalaussage...

bin zwar kein Fan... Aber Yvonne Catterfeld z.b. is weder hässlich noch Fett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
auch wenn sie nicht gerade mein Fall ist....

Ich weiß is ein Extrembeispiel... aber geh auf XChar und schau dir die leute mal an...


----------



## Deloba (15. Juli 2009)

Twitter schrieb:


> Geh mal mehr raus. Jede frau die wow spielt ist entweder net schön oder ist Fett,




OMG   du tust mir ja richtig leid wenn du so eine einstellung hast ....

einfach nur arm kann ich da sagen... zum glück brauch ich mich net angesprochen fühlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (15. Juli 2009)

Twitter schrieb:


> Geh mal mehr raus. Jede frau die wow spielt ist entweder net schön oder ist Fett,



Da hat wohl jemand das gegen WoW...

schon mehrere solcher sinnlosen Post hier von dir im Forum
gesehen...


----------



## Strappleberry (15. Juli 2009)

Bei mir war's irgendwie umgekehrt ^^
ich hab durch ne Freundin nen netten Typen kennen gelernt, kamen dann auch später zusammen und an einem abend kamen wir dann auf wow zu sprechen (durch die Wow werbung im Fernsehn) 
als ich ihm dann "gestand" auch wow zu spielen fing er an zu lachen und sagte er hätte das auch mal gespielt. wirklich irre war, dass wir auf dem selben server gespielt haben. er hat dann auch wieder angefangen


----------



## plexen (15. Juli 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> oh süss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ironie
ich bekomm beim chatten auch immer gefühle, wenn ich eine dame gerade einen tag kenne.
/ironie


----------



## Shavana (15. Juli 2009)

Vor 2,5 Jahren habe ich einen Netten Mann kennengelernt...wir waren in einer gilde und sind somit auch gemeinsam raiden gegangen, naja alles hat mit einer kleinen flirterei begonnen und da wir damals knapp 400km auseinander gewohnt haben, habe ich es auch nur als flirt gesehen, denn für mich stand fest, das so eine fernbeziehung niemals sinn machen würde und ich einen festen Standfuss hatte (arbeit, meine familie etc) war für mich auch klar, das ich nie wegziehen würde. Naja nach ca.3 Monaten haben wir uns dann im RL kennen gelernt und haben ca 3 Monate ne fernbeziehung geführt, wo wir uns insgesamt nur 5x gesehen haben, naja und jeden Tag bis in die Nacht ingame gezoggt haben und im TS geredet haben....

Lange Rede, kurzer sinn, er ist zu mir gezogen, sind mittlerweile verheiratet und haben ne süße kleine Tochter^^


----------



## Ninjutsu83 (15. Juli 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Egal jetzt zu euch! Wenn ihr auch schon mal so eine Erfahrung gemacht habt, oder sogar schon den Partner fürs leben über WoW gefunden habt dann schreibt doch einfach hier rein!! ^-^
> 
> LG Howjin15
> 
> ...



Ja hatte ich auch schon. 3 mal. Eine davon ist 3mal xtra aus england hergeflogen. Endergebniss ist das ich mit meiner jetzigen Freundin zufriedener bin.
Gründe? Sie wohnt hier, ich sehe sie wann ich will, ich bezahle keine benzinkosten um zu ihr zu kommen, sie zockt nicht. Was zur folge hat das ich mich mit ihr nicht drüber unterhalte und wow keine leitrolle in unserem leben trägt und sie mich öfter vom pc weglockt statt mit mir zu zocken ;-)

Ansonsten saubere sache gz :-)


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (15. Juli 2009)

Ladies in WoW kennenlernen und flirten is so easy die meisten girls legen es aber auch drauf an da kann ich ga nich anders als charmant und manchmal ist auch mehr drin ihr wisst schon was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thezwelch (15. Juli 2009)

Ich finds ok jemanden Online kennenzulernen. 
Sicher sein kann man sich ja so oder so nie. 
Immerhan kann die süße in der Disco, die sich Nadine nennt und vorgibt 25 zu sein, auch Sarah heißen und 15 sein, von daher zieht das Argument bei mir nicht.
Sicherlich hat der eine oder andere Pech, aber das passiert.

Ich hab meine eine Freundin einst bei nem Browserspiel namens Scherbenwelten(da wurd einst viel RP betrieben) kennengelernt. Damals gab es eine art serverneustart mit neuen Welten. Ich war noch relativ unbekannt. Sie kam in die Taverne und irgendwie kamen wir uns gespräch. Nach und nach entwickelte sich dabei eine Online Beziehung im RP und natürlich kam man auch aufs RL zu sprechen. Wir tauschten Bilder aus haben aber nie miteinander Telefoniert. (Ja, es war sehr naiv, aber who cares?)
Irgendwann hab ich ihr dann die Frage gestellt ob wir uns nicht treffen wollten, sie sagte zu und ich war natürlich völlig ausm haus, bis dann die erste Absage kam. "naja..." dachte ich mir "Kann ja mal passieren". Wir haben uns einfach weiterhin gut verstanden und wochen später ein neues Date ausgemacht. Das hatte sie aber auch wieder absagen müssen. Das spielchen ging dann noch 2-3 mal so weiter und ich fing an zu zweifeln, als sie dann aus dem nichts meinte "lass uns heute abend treffen." Ich hab mich viel zu früh zum Treffpunkt begeben und und unruhig meine kreise dort gedreht. Ich glaub alles in allem war ich 2 Stunden zu früh. *hust* 
Naja... und dann stand sie plötzlich vor mir. Wir haben anfangs nicht viel geredet, waren beide irgendwie doch zu schüchtern. Trotzdem ist nach und nach das Eis geschmolzen und wir führten eine wunderschöne Beziehung. Wir haben uns jedoch nach gut 2 Jahren getrennt, weil jeder Familiäre probleme hatte und den anderen nicht damit belasten wollte, sprich darüber reden wollte. 
Wir sind aber heute noch gute Freunde. ^^

Ich drück dir die Daumen mit deiner bekanntschaft!


----------



## Nerjyana (15. Juli 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> Ladies in WoW kennenlernen und flirten is so easy die meisten girls legen es aber auch drauf an da kann ich ga nich anders als charmant und manchmal ist auch mehr drin ihr wisst schon was ich meine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



arm kann ich da nur sagen...

aber back to topic

Ich habe meinen jetzigen Freund im Spetember 07 auf Nera'Thor kennengelernt. Wir waren auf dem Weg zum Scharlachroten Kloster (beide so bei lvl 40) und die ersten der Gruppe, die den Rest porten sollte. Obwohl ich schon mal da gewesen war hat mich mein katastrophaler Orientierungssinn mal wieder im Stich gelassen und ich bin etwas ziellos, meinen jetzigen Freund im Gefolge, umher geirrt. Er fand das recht amüsant und so sind wir ins Gespräch gekommen ;o)

Da ich aber in einer Beziehung war (ja, eine nicht-online-beziehung^^) hatten wir in der folgenden Zeit nur losen Kontakt, aber jedesmal viel Spaß. Dabei stellten wir fest, dass wir beide Handballer sind/waren und er in meiner Nähe wohnte (etwa ne Stunde Fahrtzeit). 

Wir waren uns von Beginn an sympathisch und eines Nachts sind wir uns näher gekommen... am Fluss in der Nähe von Süderstade bei einem netten Lagerfeuerchen ;o)

Schnell war klar, dass wir uns sehen, treffen müssen, denn weder Fotos noch eine Stimme am Telefon können die Gestik, Mimik und vor allem den Duft eines Menschen rüberbringen. 

Was soll ich sagen?

Seit Mai 08 sind wir zusammen, seit November 08 wohnen wir gemeinsam in einem wunderschönen Haus. Meine Kinder sind begeistert von ihm und er von ihnen - wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass mein Sohn ihn auch aus WoW kannte ;o)

Er ist zu uns gezogen, seine Familie ist jedoch immer noch in der Nähe. Er musste seine Freunde und seine Verwandschaft nicht aufgeben und den Job wollte er sowieso wechseln.

Ich würde glatt behaupten, dass er der Mann ist, mit dem ich den Rest meines Lebens verbringen möchte und ich hätte NIEMALS geglaubt, dass mir sowas in einem online-game passieren kann ;o)

Insofern: viel Glück an den TE )


----------



## Esda (15. Juli 2009)

Twitter schrieb:


> Geh mal mehr raus. Jede frau die wow spielt ist entweder net schön oder ist Fett



argh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... 
Wieviele kennst du denn persönlich, hm?

Ausserdem hat mal wer gesagt, dass man nicht nur aufs Äußerliche achten soll... aber das erzähl ich dir nochmal, wenn du n paar Jahre auf die Weide gegangen bist.

Aber wie ich grad seh, sind zwei deiner drei Posts schon gelöscht... also vergessen wir das ganze.


----------



## Lillyan (15. Juli 2009)

Beleidigungen/Spam gelöscht.


----------



## Magnison (15. Juli 2009)

Auch wenns vielleicht OT ist da es nicht WoW betrifft aber ich habe vor Jahren meine jetzige Frau in Diablo II getroffen und bis Hölle durchgezogen, kennengelernt habe ich sie aber erst 6 Jahre später, die Begegnung war nur von kurzer Dauer (1x Akt 1 Normal - Akt 4 Hölle), und nun sind wir verheiratet und haben eine Tochter.

zu "Geh mal mehr raus. Jede frau die wow spielt ist entweder net schön oder ist Fett"
Zwei Freundinnen meiner Frau spielen aktiv WoW und andere MMO's sowie (was sogar für  mich zu nerdy ist) Pen & Paper Rollenspiele. Sind beidi normal und attraktiv, nicht jeder der Spiele spielt ist automatisch dick/dumm/etc


----------



## Drakhgard (15. Juli 2009)

Der Fred ist doch die Ideale Lobby für Girlie-Hacks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


In WoW eine emotionale Beziehung zu jemanden aufbauen halte ich für sehr riskant, da viele einem gerne was vorgaukeln. Generell ist das Internet in solchen Dingen ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Zum einen ist es positiv, da man sich lediglich auf den Charakter des gegenüber konzentrieren kann, zum anderen negativ, weil gleich mal etwas so leicht dahergelogen wird bzw. "leicht" verfälscht wird und der gutaussehende Boy mit viel Geld dann plötzlich ein abstoßender Midlifer mit über 100.000€ Schulden ist, der vom Sozialamt lebt.

Jaja, Sachen gibt's, die gibt's eben.

Und @ TE: Klingt fast schon trollig, was hier geliefert wird. Naja, HF


----------



## conralivar (15. Juli 2009)

ich kann jedem der eine Situation hat wie : "hey sie scheint ja sehr sympathisch, aber ist sie wirklich das was sie vorgibt?" nur eines raten.

Frag nach Meinvz namen !!!!

wer da nicht angemeldet ist, dem schickt man einfach eine Einladung auf die e-mail adresse.

dann kan man sich relativ anonym ansehen wenn man vor sich hat, und wenns einem halt nicht gefällt läßt mann es.
da sind bilder, wohnort, hobbys, interessen, alter etc angegeben.
klar kann man auch darüber Leute verarschen aber nach meiner Erfahrung nach ist das eines der besten mittel um mit kleinen Flirtereién umzugehen. 

Ps: Vorsicht schleichwerbung....


----------



## Norjena (15. Juli 2009)

conralivar schrieb:


> Frag nach Meinvz namen !!!!
> wer da nicht angemeldet ist, dem schickt man einfach eine Einladung auf die e-mail adresse.
> dann kan man sich relativ anonym ansehen wenn man vor sich hat, und wenns einem halt nicht gefällt läßt mann es.
> da sind bilder, wohnort, hobbys, interessen, alter etc angegeben.
> ...



Von MeinVZ und ähnlichem rate ich jedem ab der mal vorhat was zu erreichen im Leben..Beförderung? Hm..ne da wird gegooglet und wenn du auch nur einmal mit nem Bild zb aufner Saufparty auftauchst wars das.

Und Anonym? Naja..Anonym ist was anderes...Datenschutz wird hier nicht groß geschrieben, ich finde es teilweiße wirklich nicht gut wie die Leute mit ihren Daten umgehen...aber ok wird zu viel Offtopic, für dieses Thema gibts genug Threads.

Im übrigen kann mana uch auf MeinVZ mit Leichtigkeit ne ID/Name/BIlder usw faken....ist absolut keine Garantie das es darüber besser läuft, eher im Gegenteil.


----------



## Nerjyana (15. Juli 2009)

> In WoW eine emotionale Beziehung zu jemanden aufbauen halte ich für sehr riskant, da viele einem gerne was vorgaukeln.



Im rl aber nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (15. Juli 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> und habt ihr vieleicht schon euren Partner gefunden über WoW?


Ich denke mal, es werden mehr Leute ihre Partner wegen WoW verlieren, denn als finden....


----------



## Esda (15. Juli 2009)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, es werden mehr Leute ihre Partner wegen WoW verlieren, denn als finden....



bin über einen dran gekommen und hab zwei über Wow gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (15. Juli 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> bin über einen dran gekommen und hab zwei über Wow gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Alle auf einmal?? :O


----------



## Esda (15. Juli 2009)

*hust* 
ich sag jetzt mal nix weiter...


----------



## Shaguar93 (15. Juli 2009)

BloodlYy schrieb:


> Habe mich in einem Browserspiel mit 2 anderen Kollegen auch schon als Mädel ausgegeben, Ressis abgestaubt Einheiten umsonst bekommen etc. Naja mein Rat, Vorsicht Arschlöcher gibt es überall, ich bin der lebende Beweis.
> 
> 
> ....ja ich beschönige das nicht, würde das heute nicht nocheinmal machen, tut mir nachträglich leid, ja


xD

Ich habs auch schon zusammen mit nem RL Kumpel gemacht. Was man nicht macht wenn man Langeweile hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garlina (15. Juli 2009)

ob nun über WoW, Singelbörsen, Chats oder andere Onlinekommunikationsmittel spielt denk ich mal keine Rolle ..... die Welt ist durch das Internet einfach mal ne Runde kleiner geworden .... als ich 15 war hätte ich im Traum nicht daran gedacht irgendwann mal mit Leuten in der ganzen Welt kommunizieren zu können :-) .... da gab es zwar schon PCs (Commodore?)aber die wurden für Spiele genutzt die ähnlich wie Tennis waren (ka wie das hieß :-) ) .... als ich dann 20 war hatten wir dann tatsächlich unser erstes 56k Modem .... darüber hat man dann erste Kontakte knüpfen können .... 

Die Erfahrung das es im Internet auch Arschlöcher gibt, die macht glaube ich jeder im laufe seine Internetbahn und auch in der Welt die nichts mit dem PC zu tun hat gibt es diese :-) .... sicherlich ist die Welt im Internet sehr annonym und ob jemand wirklich die große Liebe ist kann man erst nach einem treffen so angesicht zu angesicht abchecken aber dennoch würde ich eine Internetbekanntschaft bei der man sympathie empfindet auf jedenfall mal kennen lernen .... wer weiß vielleicht ist es ja wirklich die große Liebe ... ob es dann dauerhaft hält, kann man weder in einer RL kennen gelernten oder im Internet kennen gelernten Beziehung nicht von Anfang an wissen ..... entweder es passt dann beim zusammen leben oder es passt nicht :-) .... bei mir war es nämlich genau umgekehrt,

Mein Ex-Mann in einer Kneipe um die Ecke kennen gelernt und die Rosarotebrille aufgehabt ... geheiratet, Kind bekommen und festgestellt *ARSCHLOCH* .... nach 5 Jahren Ehe hab ich mich von ihm getrennt.

Meinen jetzigen Freund habe ich im Internet kennen gelernt im Februar 2001 ....  uns trennten damals ca. 200 km und haben uns alle 2 Wochen mindestens gesehen .... 2002 sind wir dann zusammen gezogen und sind noch immer zusammen .... sicherlich gibt es Höhen und Tiefen aber die gibt es überall mal .... 

Also meine Meinung zu dem ganzen .... es kann so oder so schief gehen .... und jedem sollte klar sein, dass in jeder Beziehung auch mal schlechte Zeiten kommen egal auf welche Art und Weise man sich kennen lernt :-)


----------



## theduke666 (15. Juli 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> *hust*
> ich sag jetzt mal nix weiter...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (15. Juli 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> .... da kann ich ga nich anders als charmant und manchmal ist auch mehr drin ihr wisst schon was ich meine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, weiss ich nicht, erklär mal Bitte...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlinhh (15. Juli 2009)

Ja, kennenlernen ist sicherlich möglich und auch mehr, ob es fürs Leben ist, weiß man erst wenn man am Ende des Lebens angekommen ist, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Nirvana  ! (15. Juli 2009)

Dröms schrieb:


> liebe sux ich heirate mit 50 meine 20 jährige freundin muhahaha



krass man^^


----------



## nhomizz (15. Juli 2009)

Garlina schrieb:


> für Spiele genutzt die ähnlich wie Tennis waren (ka wie das hieß :-) )


Pong?


----------



## Nirvana  ! (15. Juli 2009)

Blah schrieb:


> Aboah, wie sich alle an meinem alten Ava aufhängen.. wie schon im anderen Thread..
> 
> So, seh ich inzwischen aus, wen's interessiert:
> 
> ...



why laberst du die ganze zeit über dein aussehen?


----------



## Ahothep (15. Juli 2009)

Nirvana schrieb:


> why laberst du die ganze zeit über dein aussehen?



Weil es dich erregt ^_^

Zum Thema:
Von Beziehungen über Online-Spiele halte ich nichts. Ich teile schon so viel mit meiner Freundin. Und wenn wir mal Stress haben dann hab ich kein Bock die online zu sehen weil ich weiss das sie mich dann anschreiben würde und mich nerven würde während ich meinem Hobby nachgehe um Dampf abzulassen.

Daraus folgt das ich sie auf Ignore setzen müsste und dann käme direkt ein Anruf von ihr und ich müsste mir das erste vorhalten lassen was ich falsch gemacht habe und dann noch das ich sie auf Ignore gesetzt habe, dann müsste ich das Handy und Telefon abstellen und dann darf ich mir 3 Sachen anhören usw. usw. usw. ^^

So schließ ich einfach nur die Tür und hab meine Ruhe ^^


----------



## Drakhgard (15. Juli 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> Im rl aber nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na wenn du so dumm bist und alles glaubst...

Im RL kann man - wenn man Menschenkenntnisse besitzt - an der Mimik und Gestik wesentlich mehr herauslesen und eine Lüge besser identifizieren. Zumindest einzelne.




Nirvana schrieb:


> why laberst du die ganze zeit über dein aussehen?




Weil er sonst nichts hat, mit dem er prollen kann? Weil er oberflächlich ohne Ende ist?  Ist doch scheiß egal... Lasst diese Würstel doch herumposen, solange sie noch können




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (15. Juli 2009)

Ahothep schrieb:


> Von Beziehungen über Online-Spiele halte ich nichts. Ich teile schon so viel mit meiner Freundin. Und wenn wir mal Stress haben dann hab ich kein Bock die online zu sehen weil ich weiss das sie mich dann anschreiben würde und mich nerven würde während ich meinem Hobby nachgehe um Dampf abzulassen.
> Daraus folgt das ich sie auf Ignore setzen müsste und dann käme direkt ein Anruf von ihr und ich müsste mir das erste vorhalten lassen was ich falsch gemacht habe und dann noch das ich sie auf Ignore gesetzt habe, dann müsste ich das Handy und Telefon abstellen und dann darf ich mir 3 Sachen anhören usw. usw. usw. ^^
> So schließ ich einfach nur die Tür und hab meine Ruhe ^^



Mit dieser Ansicht gehört dir keine Freundin, Frauen sind nicht nur zum Vergnügen da.


----------



## Mävel1 (24. Juli 2009)

naja bei mir ist es eher so durch meinen Partner der wow zockt bin ich zu wow gekommen aber durch wow hab ich sehr gute freunde kennen gelernt ie auch schon persönlich getroffen habe und jeden tag mit den chatte oder per teamspeak rede da auf dauer telen glaube zu teuer wäre ^^ ich kenn auch ien paar die haben sich per wow kennengelernt und später hatt es sich rausgestellt das sie im gleichen haus wohnen xD jetzt sind sie verheiraten und leben glücklich miteinander wenn isch leute im chat kennen lernen warum dann nicht auch in wow ^^


----------



## Müllermilch (24. Juli 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> So hier ist meine geschichte! Eure könnt irh auch schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist glaub ich ne arme Sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lies einfach mal den Girlie Hack Thread!

Spaß beiseite,soll nich nur Girliehacker geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (24. Juli 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> achja und zu freundin in rl finden: ich hätt ja eine wenn ich nicht zu feig währe sie zu fragen (die in der schule)


klingt als bräuchtest du ein paar tipps^^

ich für meinen teil hatte bis jetzt 3 freundinnen und habe alle ausm rl, liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich nicht oft frauen in wow treffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piggy D. (24. Juli 2009)

och wie suess, nach 10minten flirten und dann mitm kleinen hirn anfangen zu denken. ich verweise auch gerne nochmal auf den girlie hack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (4. August 2009)

Piggy schrieb:


> och wie suess, nach 10minten flirten und dann mitm kleinen hirn anfangen zu denken. ich verweise auch gerne nochmal auf den girlie hack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nein es war keiner dieser "Girlie hacks"

Mitlerweile sind das Mädchen und ich gute Freunde, sie ist nun jedoch mit einem andren, den ich schon länger über WoW kenne (waren ma Blutsegelbukaniere ruf Pre WotLK farmen, tut hier aber nix zur sache)
zusammen. Bei dem Mädchen bin ich wohl nur so ne art "notlösung" ABER si ist echt^^ Gibt genug beweise bzw zu viele als das es ein schlechter scherz sein könnte.

Zum meinem leben: Mir geht BESCHISSEN! Tja keine freundin, keine aussichten auf eine, bin kleines blades kind und meine eltern behandeln mich als währ ich ihr Diener 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ja: 

*MIMIMI!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## B!$HØþH (4. August 2009)

ALLE DENKENS UND ICH SPRECH ES AUS TROLL DICH FORT DU FOREN TROLL!!!!


----------



## Howjin15 (4. August 2009)

B!$HØþH schrieb:


> ALLE DENKENS UND ICH SPRECH ES AUS TROLL DICH FORT DU FOREN TROLL!!!!




WTF? Was habter immer mit euren "ForentrolL" O.o? Ich komm net drauf was das heißt! 

btw: bisschen spät drauf gekommen wa?


----------



## B!$HØþH (4. August 2009)

hab ebend erst diesen sinnlosen Fred gelesen


----------



## Howjin15 (4. August 2009)

B!$HØþH schrieb:


> hab ebend erst diesen sinnlosen Fred gelesen




WER außer DIR sagt der "Fred" ist SINNLOS? omg nich 1 kommentar gelesen aber schon blöde sprüche klopfen! Schau ma seit wann es den gibt und wieviele GESCHEITE antworten es schon gab!


----------



## Quendimimi (4. August 2009)

Tja das Freundin haben mit 15 ist sone Sache, es ist ja schon fast wie ein Gruppenzwang. Wer hat welche Freundin, ala "weißt du schon das neuste die ist mit dem und der mit der und blablabla....", tja mich kotzt das irgendwie Gewaltig an (selbst die Eltern werden nervös wenn man mit 16 noch nicht die erste Freundin hatte, vorallem die Väter sind schlimm die meinen das ihr Sohn dringend eine Freundin braucht). Ich finde jedenfalls das es wichtigere Dinge in diesem Lebensabschnitt gibt, als eine Freundin zu haben, das alles kann man später immer noch außerdem sind Beziehungen in Erwachsenenalter meist Tiefgrüniger als eine Teeniliebe, in der sich offt (nicht immer) sowiso alles ums Äußerliche dreht. Daher mein Rat, suche nicht fieberhaft nach einer Freundin, weil du meinst du bräuchtest jetzt eine, irgendwann wird dir schon eine Frau über den Weglaufen die zu dir passt und mit der du Glücklich bist.


----------



## Howjin15 (4. August 2009)

Quendimimi schrieb:


> Tja das Freundin haben mit 15 ist sone Sache, es ist ja schon fast wie ein Gruppenzwang. Wer hat welche Freundin, ala "weißt du schon das neuste die ist mit dem und der mit der und blablabla....", tja mich kotzt das irgendwie Gewaltig an (selbst die Eltern werden nervös wenn man mit 16 noch nicht die erste Freundin hatte, vorallem die Väter sind schlimm die meinen das ihr Sohn dringend eine Freundin braucht). Ich finde jedenfalls das es wichtigere Dinge in diesem Lebensabschnitt gibt, als eine Freundin zu haben, das alles kann man später immer noch außerdem sind Beziehungen in Erwachsenenalter meist Tiefgrüniger als eine Teeniliebe, in der sich offt (nicht immer) sowiso alles ums Äußerliche dreht. *Daher mein Rat, suche nicht fieberhaft nach einer Freundin, weil du meinst du bräuchtest jetzt eine, irgendwann wird dir schon eine Frau über den Weglaufen die zu dir passt und mit der du Glücklich bist.
> *



Dies befolge ich ja schon seit wochen, vl sogar monaten egal.... Es ist natürlich toll wenn man eine freundin hat, hab ja net ma richtige freunde ._. = keiner da mit dem man reden kann =(


----------



## Katzensprung (4. August 2009)

werf rechner ausm fenster dann findest freunde.


----------



## Fauzi (4. August 2009)

Bin gerade vor 3 Wochen zu meiner grossen Liebe, die ich vor 4 Monaten während eines AK Raids kennengelernt habe, gefahren..
600km, mit ÖV knapp 6h unterwegs, damit ich am nächsten Tag wieder nach Hause gehen konnte.. Sowas ist halt immer mit einem gewissen "Risiko" verbunden.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sowas ist immer Schade, doch bereuen tu ich nichts, im gegenteil.. Nur doof das ich mich unsterblich in sie verliebt habe, sich dies aber nur auf meiner Seite beruht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(//.-) *ritz ritz*


----------



## Ben313 (8. August 2009)

Kurz nachdem BC rausgekommen ist hab ich mir wie Hunderttausend andere auch einen Draenei-shami gemacht. Die ersten 15 Level vergingen wie im Flug. Dann suchte ich mir eine Gilde. Schlussendlich bin ich dann in einer kleinen gilde gelandet und habe irgendwann mal "LFG DM" in den /g-channel geschrieben. Sofort meldete sich eine 19er Schamanin, ein 20er Krieger und n priester. Der Run verging wie im Flug, und die Schamanin, der krieger und Ich unternahmen fortan immer mehr miteinander. Dabei stellte sich heraus, dass die beiden Geschwister waren. Ausserdem kamen ich und die shamanin uns immer ein bisschen näher.  Ein paar Tage später  in gnomeregan redeten wir ein bisschen offener. Der krieger war 17 Jahre Alt und die shamanin 14. (Damals war ich 13). Am Abend musste der Krieger dann off und ich und die Shamanin questeten uns ein bisschen durch die Nesingwary-Kill-Quests. Wir fingen an ein bisschen zu flirten etc. Irgendwann stellte sich heraus, dass "Sie" männlich war. Für mich zerbrach da keine Welt, oder so, aber da wir auf einem RP-Server spielten, verlobten wir uns 2Tage später. 17Tage danach wollten wir um 15:45 in der Kapelle von Stormwind heiraten. Doch leider regnete es an diesem Tag in der Schweiz so heftig, dass ich bis 17:35 kein Internet hatte... Jedenfalls wurde ich, als ich mich einloggte, als Herzensbrecher beschimpft. Als ich ihr(oder ihm) die situation erklärte und ihr ausserdem einen Link zum Wetterbericht schickte, war sie bereit die Hochzeit dreienhalb Stunden zu spät dochnoch durchzuführen. Bis Level 30 spielten wir auch noch fleissig zusammen weiter, aber dann musste ich (Aus freiem Willen) meinen WoW-Account aufgeben, weil ich einfach zuviele dinge vernachlässigte(Schule,aufgaben,Freunde,Familie etc). Seit dem hab ich sie leider nie mehr gesehen. 

Falls du das lesen solltest, bitte melde dich doch!

MFG 
Etranto 
o. Ben313


----------



## GreenIsaac (8. August 2009)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Bin gerade vor 3 Wochen zu meiner grossen Liebe, die ich vor 4 Monaten während eines AK Raids kennengelernt habe, gefahren..
> 600km, mit ÖV knapp 6h unterwegs, damit ich am nächsten Tag wieder nach Hause gehen konnte.. Sowas ist halt immer mit einem gewissen "Risiko" verbunden..
> 
> 
> ...



Ziemlich genau die selbe Story hat mein Bruder auch durchgemacht... du hast recht, es ist immer ein gewisses Risiko!


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> Ziemlich genau die selbe Story hat mein Bruder auch durchgemacht... du hast recht, es ist immer ein gewisses Risiko!



Das ist genau das was ich am Internet nicht mag, diese Annonymität, hier kann jeder so sein wie er will :x
Also bis ich glaube dass diese Person existiert das dauert schon etwas bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besonders die jüngeren Mädchen machen es gerne und versuchen sich so perfekt wie möglich
darzustellen.


----------



## HappyChaos (8. August 2009)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> werf rechner ausm fenster dann findest freunde.


Irgendwie war der Spruch ziemlich verletzend,allerdings konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen zu lachen.^^


----------



## Narlay (8. August 2009)

Also ich hab meinen jetzigen Mann über WoW kennen gelernt,
und zwar auf unseren ersten gilden treffen das war so ein halbes jahr nach wow relase.
Damals wohnten wir noch 1000 Kilometer auseinander ich in der nähe von stuttgart er in flensburg
wir haben 2 süße kids mittlerweile und spielen noch immer wow weil es ein hobby ist an dem 
viele erinnerungen hängen.Und alle die sagen mütter und raiden/wow spielen kann ich nur eins sagen das geht,
wir haben auch beide arbeit ich von zu hause aus wegen den kids.


----------



## Agrimor (8. August 2009)

Gibt es und funktioniert.

Sogar (oder vielleicht deswegen) ganz ohne alles was sich halbwegs nach Mädchen anhört dumm anquatschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teiler (8. August 2009)

das internet ist nur eine weitere plattform des sozialisierung also warum sollte man nicht auch da seinen partner finden? nur ist die gefahr enttäuscht zu werden wesentlich größer.


----------



## Howjin15 (8. August 2009)

Ich danke euch wiedermal für eure netten Antworten und hoffe das der Thread nun schneller wächste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!


----------



## Anburak-G (8. August 2009)

Teiler schrieb:


> das internet ist nur eine weitere plattform des sozialisierung also warum sollte man nicht auch da seinen partner finden? nur ist die gefahr enttäuscht zu werden wesentlich größer.



Absolut richtig!


----------



## Mordena DK (8. August 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed-user!
> 
> Manche leute kennen hier sicher das Buffed magazin, in diesem werden ja immer WoW Spielende partner (letze ausgabe: WoW Familie) vorgestellt, sie sich vielleicht sogar über WoW kennengelernt haben.
> 
> ...




Mag sein dass es so etwas gibt. Ich für meinen Teil mach mir da keine allzu grosse Hoffnungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YasoNRX (8. August 2009)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> Irgendwie war der Spruch ziemlich verletzend,allerdings konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen zu lachen.^^


Vorallem in verbindung mit seinem Ava ^^
Naja in wow "spreche" ich viel mit anderen leuten die mir übern weg laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (8. August 2009)

Twitter schrieb:


> Geh mal mehr raus. Jede frau die wow spielt ist entweder net schön oder ist Fett,



annette/imke spielt auch wow und findest du die etwa nicht hübsch ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illian1887 (8. August 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> oh süss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja das liegt genau daran! Das ist eben die erste große Liebe, Gratulation du wirst zum Mann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kahadan (8. August 2009)

Klar kann man in WoW einen Partner finden, ist genauso eine soziale plattform wie z.b die disco - nur leiser.


----------



## Xami (8. August 2009)

Ich habe vor 4 Jahren meinen Ex in Wow kennen gelernt. Waren dann 3 Jahre zusammen (auch zusammen gewohnt, nach einem halben Jahr Fernbeziehung). Blöd ist nur, wenn die Zockerei irgendwann zum Hauptbestandteil wird und man sich persönlich eher in Richtung RL entwickelt...

Naja, war ne schöne Zeit. Ich zocke noch, aber bei weitem nicht soviel, wie er.


----------



## Aratianne (8. August 2009)

Hab meinen jetzigen Freund auch über WoW kennen gelernt.

Wir waren (bzw. sind) in der gleichen Gilde und als ich noch recht neu war und wir das erste mal gemeinsam raiden waren, hat er mich angewhispert und gefragt, wie ich mich so eingelebt hab. Von da an haben wir eigentlich die ganze Zeit miteinander gequatscht und geflirtet. 
Das Lustige an der Sache ist, dass sich schon bald rausgestellt hat, dass er genau da wohnt, wo ich in meiner "Jugend" (die allerdings mit meinen 22 Jahren erst ein paar Jährchen her ist) ziemlich viel gemacht hab und auch ein Großteil meiner Familie wohnt.
Mittlerweile sind wir seit etwas über 3 Monaten ziemlich glücklich miteinander. Bin quasi schon ein Teil der Familie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und auch, wenn er recht viel spielt, hab ich ihm von vornherein gesagt, dass er das meinetwegen tun kann (WoW hab ich in letzter Zeit bewusst vernachlässigt), solange er das nicht tut, wenn ich da bin, sodass ich dann oberste Priorität hab. Und das klappt ziemlich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass wir keine Fernbeziehung führen, sondern nur 36km auseinander wohnen. Da kann man also einfach mal vorbeifahren, wenn man möchte. Erleichtert die ganze Sache doch um Einiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, auch in Onlinespielen wie WoW kann man sich verlieben, man sollte nur nicht zwanghaft danach suchen und alles nehmen, was einem über den Weg läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (12. August 2009)

Und weiter gehts! /push! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (13. August 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> annette/imke spielt auch wow und findest du die etwa nicht hübsch ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Richtig!
Die sind beide nicht Dick,und nicht hässlich.


----------

